# 6.3a Problems Thread



## TyroneShoes

Please post here only if you have experienced problems OTHER THAN the audio dropout problem, that can likely be attributed to 6.3a (IOW, not a problem before, definitely a problem after the up rev).

Since 6.3a I have had two lockups. Friday night the receiver was completely dead until I pulled the plug and rebooted. I lost two recordings, more than I had lost all totalled under 3.1.  

Today while I could play shows and use the controls (and I only knew this because the audio was working) the screen was frozen on Now Playing. Then, bingo, a spontaneous reboot.

We already have a thread about the audio issue, where audio drops out for about 5 seconds, video then pixellates briefly, and both audio and video return, so lets reserve this thread for anything else besides that, please.

Anyone seeing these sorts of issues and suspecting 6.3a, please post.


----------



## redram38

My screen freezes, have had slow motion type movements, this happens watching live and recorded shows. happens on SD, HD and OTA. I did clear and delete all, that is when the reboots started. I can rewind a recording where I had slow motion and it plays ok, then sometimes it does not. I have been told here that sometimes during an update the software finds a bad sector on the HD that did not show up before. I am getting a replcement unit this next week since I have the protection plan. I hope it clears things up because looks like this reciever I have now is useless. I cannot even watch live programming with it anymore. As I type it has started it's third reboot since I tried a Clear Data and to do list. Guess HD NFL is out for this week for me :-(

Oh and it all started after the 6.3a update. The 6.3 update did not seem to hurt anything for me.


----------



## willardcpa

"Me too. Couldn't get to sleep, and saw unusual green lights on my 6.3 HR10, which I had placed in standby just 15 minutes earlier.


Quote:
Originally Posted by GalenMD
Begs the question: Do those who receive the flawed 6.3 get top billing? 


That would certainly be my suggestion to DTV...do damage control first, then resume the rollout. My other unit still sits at 3.1. "

In case folks totally ignore your request that only relevant posts show up here, thought that I'd show you what you put into rminsk's thread asking that folks only post if they got 6.3, their zip, and 72.5 or not. 

It's post #13.


----------



## tarman

TyroneShoes said:


> Since 6.3a I have had two lockups. Friday night the receiver was completely dead until I pulled the plug and rebooted. I lost two recordings, more than I had lost all totalled under 3.1.


Was your lockup at around 10:30 EDT? I had a lockup and auto-reboot about then after several freezes(< 2 minutes or so). This is first time ever saw this. On 3.1.5f still.



redram38 said:


> Oh and it all started after the 6.3a update. The 6.3 update did not seem to hurt anything for me.


You should try a "kickstart" (http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TivoDiagnostics) to go back to 6.3. That may hold you for a while until you get a new drive (at least through NFL Games.)


----------



## hmss007

I am having problems with the To Do list. When I page through, after the first 4-5 pages, the screen freezes while updating; after about 10-15 seconds, I can go to the next page. 

While this is happening, pressing the down arrow or page down arrow gives the "can't do that sound".

I have never had this problem, before the 6.3a upgrade or on any of my SD boxes (R15, HDVR2)


----------



## redram38

My problems happen even when I watch live TV. Is this still probl HD related since it is using the buffers so I can pause and rewind ?

Also most of the reboots seem to happen when I am watching a HD station and not OTA. Watching HBO HD makes it reboot. But watching 206 ESPN it seems ok
is this normal for a bad HD


----------



## TyroneShoes

willardcpa said:


> ...In case folks totally ignore your request that only relevant posts show up here, thought that I'd show you what you put into rminsk's thread asking that folks only post if they got 6.3, their zip, and 72.5 or not...


So you decided to do that by commiting the same kind of foul, only much worse?

Bravo.

Here's the difference between me posting in rminsk's thread, and you posting in my thread:

I posted what was asked, which was whether I got 6.3a or not. That was the criterion for posting, and I met it. While in, I also responded to a sidebar that had already been established, a secondary question within the thread that had already been raised. I did not take it OT, while the poster I was responding to could be accused of that, if you want to get picky. I don't. Furthermore, that discussion was contributory, and increased the value of the thread, IMO. 72.5 is not an issue for me, so I did not clutter things up with that. I'm not sure how me commenting on something I don't have would be helpful, anyway. And I could also care less what zip distribution pattern is being used, and wonder just a little bit about those who do care.

You, on the other hand, took this thread directly OT all by yourself, and contributed absolutely nothing on topic, or off. Big difference.


----------



## WeBoat

Mine is rebooting almost every night. I know this as I have to put in the 30 second skip every morning.

Audio lockups also. Only on one OTA channel. 

I've got 6.3a


----------



## jhimmel

willardcpa said:


> "Me too. Couldn't get to sleep, and saw unusual green lights on my 6.3 HR10, which I had placed in standby just 15 minutes earlier.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by GalenMD
> Begs the question: Do those who receive the flawed 6.3 get top billing?
> 
> That would certainly be my suggestion to DTV...do damage control first, then resume the rollout. My other unit still sits at 3.1. "
> 
> In case folks totally ignore your request that only relevant posts show up here, thought that I'd show you what you put into rminsk's thread asking that folks only post if they got 6.3, their zip, and 72.5 or not.
> 
> It's post #13.


You seem to be talking about 6.3 here, but this thread is about 6.3a. Is it just a typo?


----------



## jhimmel

jhimmel said:


> You seem to be talking about 6.3 here, but this thread is about 6.3a. Is it just a typo?


Oh.. Now I see - you were quoting tyroneshoes. I couldn't tell by the way you posted it.


----------



## GalenMD

As far as audio drop-outs are concerned, I am having a bunch of them, on a variety of channels. This began over the last couple of weeks. Only thing, my unit never upgraded to 6.3x. So, I am wondering if this is really a 6.3 problem or something else.

And before the thread police bash me again for possibly posting in the wrong thread, I will read through the audio drop-out thread too.


----------



## jhimmel

TyroneShoes said:


> Big difference.


You sure are being easy on yourself. You contributed to the derailing of that thread. Just like what is happening to your thread now with my responding to a "sidebar" that is already established. 

When someone posts outside of the thread topic, and others start replying to that off-topic post, that is how a thread gets hijacked. Maybe people who "couldn't care less" about your question will start talking about something they feel will "increase the value" of this thread.

Oh well.. These things are hard to keep on track.


----------



## finaldiet

Last week while I was watching recorded CSI:NY, my unit started re-booting. After re-boot it played for about 15 min. and started re-booting again. Lost 15 of another program being recorded. I'm still on 3.1 so it was not cause by any software update. IT was about 7 or 7:30 on tues. nite I believe.


----------



## jhimmel

finaldiet said:


> Last week while I was watching recorded CSI:NY, my unit started re-booting. After re-boot it played for about 15 min. and started re-booting again. Lost 15 of another program being recorded. I'm still on 3.1 so it was not cause by any software update. IT was about 7 or 7:30 on tues. nite I believe.


Has anything like that happened to you before?

I'm seeing an awful lot of people who are starting to have rebooting problems only after 6.3(a). I understand that the unit is working off an alternate partition after the update, but it seems curious to me that for such a high percentage people, that partition is "bad".


----------



## hybucket

I got the update Friday morning. Have had no problems (yet), but notice that the unit is now calling in every early morning and re-booting. I know this, because I have to re-set the 30-second skip thingy. This morning, also, I had to re-progam my Universal remote...but with the same code. Now it works fine. 
Since I and probably many others don't read this forum unless there ARE problems, it's really hard to determine how many who have gotten the 6.3a are actually experienceing problems. ALso, how many who ARE, have "hacked" the unit in one way or another....


----------



## litzdog911

jhimmel said:


> Has anything like that happened to you before?
> 
> I'm seeing an awful lot of people who are starting to have rebooting problems only after 6.3(a). I understand that the unit is working off an alternate partition after the update, but it seems curious to me that for such a high percentage people, that partition is "bad".


"High percentage" is a relative perception here. We see many posts with hard drive problems after every new Tivo software update. But the vast majority of folks with no problems don't post here. So, based on posts here, it's easy to conclude that the problem is much more common than it truly is.


----------



## sluciani

litzdog911 said:


> "High percentage" is a relative perception here. We see many posts with hard drive problems after every new Tivo software update. But the vast majority of folks with no problems don't post here. So, based on posts here, it's easy to conclude that the problem is much more common than it truly is.


Agree. If folks with no problems had a place to weigh-in we'd get a better sense of proportion.

/s


----------



## JimSpence

All of this negative talk makes me want to pull the phone plug.


----------



## wmcbrine

At one point while watching live TV, the Tivo stopped responding to the remote, with the info bar half-drawn (well, fully drawn, but without the title), while the show played on. Eventually I had to reboot it.

Still, I wouldn't want to go back to 3.1.5.


----------



## Todd

JimSpence said:


> All of this negative talk makes me want to pull the phone plug.


That's what I've done!


----------



## mrbubbles

FYI: If you are seeing reboots and your system is hacked, please make sure the reboots don't correspond to when the system is trying to connect to the DVR service (dial in). Check the phone screen to verify. I had this problem and it was because fakecall wasn't working and their is a problem with using NCID (caller ID) with 6.3a when dialing in. See the NCID thread for details.

Once I indentified this and worked around it (fixed fakecall to prevent dial in), I have had no outstanding issue with the upgrade. No reboots and no other problems.


----------



## herdfan

Todd said:


> That's what I've done!


Ditto.


----------



## LI-SVT

Here are the two problems I have seen with 6.3a:

1>A season pass that was working with 3.1 has stopped working. The program is in the guide at the usual time and channel but the To Do list says "none schelduled."

2>Two season pass programs have recorded at the wrong time. For example Star Trek at 3:55 am recorded from about 4:30 to 5:30 am. so I caught the end of Star Trek and the beginning of the next show. Same thing happened with an episode of Faulty Towers set up with the season pass.


----------



## JimSpence

I haven't pulled the phone plug yet. It's been three days since I got the message about the update and still no "pending restart" after several forced daily calls. 

I am now wondering if DirecTV has stopped the update again because of the reported audio dropout problem?


----------



## Church AV Guy

finaldiet said:


> Last week while I was watching recorded CSI:NY, my unit started re-booting. After re-boot it played for about 15 min. and started re-booting again. Lost 15 of another program being recorded. I'm still on 3.1 so it was not cause by any software update. IT was about 7 or 7:30 on tues. nite I believe.


I am convinced that many things can trigger a reboot. I have in the past had one or two programs that caused reboots, but the HR10 was otherwise very stable. Sometimes the feed is disrupted, this happens especially with the high def feed, and the machine can only take so much digital noise, and so many drop outs before it just gives up and reboots. Not all of these are the machine's fault, but its way of coping with what it's receiving. Well, maybe is IS the machine's fault, but it has a definite cause.


----------



## grendl2000

I got the "restart pending" message Sunday morning and restarted the machine manually. All seemed to go well, but "The Amazing Race" Sunday night recorded a zero-minute version. (It records via a season-pass on SD Channel 2.) Recorded fine on the same channel on the SD TiVo in the bedroom. 

The to-do list history does not indicate the show at all, either as recorded or not recorded. This has never happened before (to me). Subsequent recordings have proceeded OK. I was watching something from the now-playing list at the time, so I know there was no spontaneous reboot.


----------



## kcmurphy88

With the update to my unmodded HR10-250, I'm getting an annoying problem with HD OTA.

Whenever I change channels to an OTA station, it get a very brief popup warning about "Searching for signal on antenna X". It resolves after less than a second, but the flash is getting annoying. It happens on channels with signal strengths as high as 90.

Note: I have no SD channels enabled on this HD TiVo (my SD TiVo is used for those).

This NEVER happened under 3.1.5f, unless the channel was down.

All I can think of is either the time before the popup is displayed has shortened, or the time it takes to grab a HD channel has lengthened. Possibly to the point that they overlap the wrong way. Not a "problem", but it IS annoying.


----------



## Hilltop Sailor

I just talked with DIRECTV and was told that a fix for the 6.3a problems (audio dropouts in my case) will be released 4 OCT 06 and that I should receive it with the regular machine update. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this happens since I refuse to go the stereo-only route in the meantime.


----------



## wolftim

Upgraded to 6.3A , No problems..


----------



## vtfan99

At this point, I wish they would just upgrade the remaining folks rather than this piecemeal updating they seem to be doing. First it was just a few with 6.3....then those folks got 6.3a....along with some more folks. Now we're going to upgrade those folks to 6.3b....along with some other folks. This is just plain stupid. They should have released 6.3 as a beta, only to those users that wished to sign up for it. Then they could've ironed out those issues without pissing off other folks. Its like logic 101 and software development 101.


----------



## kcmurphy88

vtfan99 said:


> At this point, I wish they would just upgrade the remaining folks rather than this piecemeal updating they seem to be doing. First it was just a few with 6.3....then those folks got 6.3a....along with some more folks. Now we're going to upgrade those folks to 6.3b....along with some other folks. This is just plain stupid. They should have released 6.3 as a beta, only to those users that wished to sign up for it. Then they could've ironed out those issues without pissing off other folks. Its like logic 101 and software development 101.


There are like, 1000 different sets and 100 different receivers out there, hooked up all kinds of ways. Some problems really only show up in the field. Usually you drop these into a small market and wait, but everyone here was screaming for the update....

Some days you just cannot win.


----------



## Cheezmo

Hmm. I seem to remember another CSR telling someone that Oct 4 was the date that everyone would be getting 6.3a. I'd take that with a grain of salt.



Hilltop Sailor said:


> I just talked with DIRECTV and was told that a fix for the 6.3a problems (audio dropouts in my case) will be released 4 OCT 06 and that I should receive it with the regular machine update. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this happens since I refuse to go the stereo-only route in the meantime.


----------



## vtfan99

kcmurphy88 said:


> There are like, 1000 different sets and 100 different receivers out there, hooked up all kinds of ways. Some problems really only show up in the field. Usually you drop these into a small market and wait, but everyone here was screaming for the update....
> 
> Some days you just cannot win.


Precisely why you do a beta release. Those folks that are screaming for an update would have signed up. They would have taken on the risk of these issues in order to get their update. Those users that are satisfied with the reliability of the current version would simply wait until the "official" release. That is how everyone wins....almost everyone anyway.


----------



## eengert

Earl, Could you break your silence just long enough to let us know if you've heard anything about a new version (6.3b?) in the works to fix the various problems (audio being possibly the biggest) with 6.3/6.3a?


----------



## [email protected]

I also believe my Direct TV HDD DVR is rebooting because my jump ahead needs reprogrammed every day since the upgrade. Anybody have any ideas why?


----------



## JimSpence

eengert said:


> Earl, Could you break your silence just long enough to let us know if you've heard anything about a new version (6.3b?) in the works to fix the various problems (audio being possibly the biggest) with 6.3/6.3a?


Earl?


----------



## goatboy66

When I turn my system on there seems to be a synch issue between the Tivo and the TV. The screen is all garbled, I have to toggle using the up arrow to switch to 480p and then back to 1080i to get the picture back. Only started happening after the 6.3a update. I'll take it over the static pop I used to get that I was afraid would kill my speakers.


----------



## SHOMan

Are you saying that the infamous static/pop issue is corrected by 6.3?

From reading these posts, the static/pop issue seems rather puny in terms of number of users affected. Although D* acknowledged the issue, they never fixed it. 

Let us hope that they will respond quickly. I think maybe I should unplug my phone line?


----------



## hhh222

One of my HR10's updated to 6.3a yesterday and has rebooted at least 3 times and recorded a season pass at the wrong time and did not record another season pass. I've pulled the phone cord on my other unit.


----------



## eengert

Wow! This is getting bad. I know that not everyone has experienced any problems yet, but it seems to be (from the polls) that approx. 50% have. I really can't believe that D* hasn't halted 6.3a since IMO these issues are at least as severe as the 72.5 sat issue that they halted 6.3 for. Fortunately, I'm still on 3.1 and that's where I'm staying until a new version comes out that fixes the various showstopper issues such as audio dropouts and missed/partial recordings. I'm really surprised about this because I've NEVER in 2 years had a missed recording on my TIVOs. This is the kind of thing I expect from the R15 and HR20, not a TIVO. Leave it to D* to break the one DVR they sell (sold) that actually worked. (Even if they didn't write the code, they failed to properly test it and it's D* that takes our money - they bear the responsibility, IMO.) 

Lord, please bring me FIOS or an HTPC sat tuner card soon!


----------



## fasTLane

Phone cord still disconnected. 
Any buzz about further updates?


----------



## goatboy66

SHOMan said:


> Are you saying that the infamous static/pop issue is corrected by 6.3?
> 
> From reading these posts, the static/pop issue seems rather puny in terms of number of users affected. Although D* acknowledged the issue, they never fixed it.
> 
> Let us hope that they will respond quickly. I think maybe I should unplug my phone line?


Looks like it, I've had it about a week now and not a single sonic blast pop from my system.


----------



## gadgetinspector

_Whenever I change channels to an OTA station, it get a very brief popup warning about "Searching for signal on antenna X". It resolves after less than a second, but the flash is getting annoying._

I just received 6.3a and I have the same problems with my OTA stations. When I access the channel, like 2-1, 4-1, 7-1, or 11-1 (SFBay), I see that brief popup - which is annoying.


----------



## Syzygy

On the evening of Wed 10/4/2006, I found this in Recording History:

*Deleted

Heroes: "Don't Look Back" on Mon 10/2 8:00 pm

This recording was deleted earlier than planned because the space was needed for another recording on Mon 10/2 at 7:59 pm.*

... but I remember seeing this episode of _Heroes _ in Now Playing after it was recorded, so the "Mon 10/2 at 7:59 pm" is just a little software glitch. However, the recording _was _ deleted earlier than about a dozen older hour-long HD shows. Now _that's _ a big fat software glitch, especially since I didn't get to see even one second of the show. (Running v6.3a since 2am 9/30.)

I'll have to see this episode of _Heroes _ in extremely fuzzy-vision this Fri on Sci-Fi.


----------



## amarzano

Can't enable 30 sec skip.. :-(


----------



## billbillw

Well, I thought everything was going fine with my 6.3a, but last night, it finally reared its ugly head and locked up/rebooted. 

Tuner 1 was recording Lost OTA,
Tuner 2 was buffering ESPN HD for the Tigers game (never happened, but....)

I was watching Lost slightly time delayed. 
10:00pm came and the TIVO was supposed to continue recording ABC for the premier of The Nine and also switch tuner 2 to record Kidnapped OTA.

All of a sudden I got the "searching for signal on Antenna 2". I tried to go to the Now playing list to see what was going on. It froze up after a minute of strange behavior and finally rebooted itself. When all was done, I had lost the first 7-8 minutes of both shows in the 10pm slot. Unacceptable!

Nothing like this ever happened with 3.1f. 

THEY BETTER BE WORKING ON AN UPDATE TO FIX THIS UNSTABLE BEHAVIOR!


----------



## fasTLane

Everyone call and complain so we can get a real upgrade!


----------



## gcawad

Watched my first recorded show since I got 6.3a, ER in DD. Audio dropouts occurred on every commercial I've never seen this happen on each commercial. Then at 12 minutes into the show the unit just rebooted. Finished watching with just the audio problems. 

Did last weeks ER have audio problems?


----------



## k2ue

There does appear to be a two-drive update issue for at least some configurations. Mine had had a 2nd 250GB WD added by simply blessing it. Normal operation up through 3.1.5f. The 6.3a update hung in a loop. A full WD diagnostic of both drives showed no issues with either. Reinstalled 3.1 via InstantCake with one drive and have normal operation. The 6.3 update-coming message was received last night, so we'll see how it goes this time. But there appears to be no explanation for the update failure other than it not liking the 2nd drive. If you had sucess -- did you use a 2-drive install via InstantCake or other method, or just bless, as I did?


----------



## hhh222

No problems yesterday.


----------



## toneman

I got 6.3a sometime between last night and this morning; discovered that the channel guide menu is having issues--when I press the Guide button I get a message that says something to the effect that no channels have been configured and that I need to go into Channels and configure what channels I want displayed in the guide menu. Hadn't had a chance to look further as to what else 6.3a has wrought on my HR10 since I had to go work...will have a better idea once I get home this evening.


----------



## bluesman64

gadgetinspector said:


> _Whenever I change channels to an OTA station, it get a very brief popup warning about "Searching for signal on antenna X". It resolves after less than a second, but the flash is getting annoying._
> 
> I just received 6.3a and I have the same problems with my OTA stations. When I access the channel, like 2-1, 4-1, 7-1, or 11-1 (SFBay), I see that brief popup - which is annoying.


I have the same issue. Plus audio dropouts - both satellite and OTA, HD-only as far as I can tell (although I rarely watch SD anymore).

AND, yesterday, I had a previously unseen issue - the machine becomes completely unresponsive. While it continues to output live TV on whatever channel it happened to be on, I can't change channels, go to D* Central, access the menu, etc. Neither remote commands nor direct access on the box work. Ended up having to pull the plug and restart. Twice.

Anyone else have a similar problem?


----------



## cheer

bluesman64 said:


> I have the same issue. Plus audio dropouts - both satellite and OTA, HD-only as far as I can tell (although I rarely watch SD anymore).
> 
> AND, yesterday, I had a previously unseen issue - the machine becomes completely unresponsive. While it continues to output live TV on whatever channel it happened to be on, I can't change channels, go to D* Central, access the menu, etc. Neither remote commands nor direct access on the box work. Ended up having to pull the plug and restart. Twice.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar problem?


Happened to me shortly after I did my initial upgrade. Machine started off sluggish -- pressing fast forward brought up the trickplay bar but didn't actually fast forward, and after that...nothing. Even bash (via telnet) stopped responding. Box finally rebooted on its own.


----------



## Krookut

OT, but I'm one of the "unlucky" ones to still be on 3.1.5f, but my unit is having issues with audio/video freezes that happen about every 7 seconds on both recorded and live shows, and occasional super slow response times, like minutes to execute a remote command. Also failed to record when I pressed the record button on the remote, after several minutes of the "Please wait" screen. Never did that until recently. Doubt it's the HD having issues as it will still play fine sometimes, I suspect that something is screwed up with the units still on 3.1.5f.


----------



## k2ue

k2ue said:


> There does appear to be a two-drive update issue for at least some configurations. Mine had had a 2nd 250GB WD added by simply blessing it. Normal operation up through 3.1.5f. The 6.3a update hung in a loop. A full WD diagnostic of both drives showed no issues with either. Reinstalled 3.1 via InstantCake with one drive and have normal operation. The 6.3 update-coming message was received last night, so we'll see how it goes this time. But there appears to be no explanation for the update failure other than it not liking the 2nd drive. If you had sucess -- did you use a 2-drive install via InstantCake or other method, or just bless, as I did?


Postscript: The HR10 configured with the same drive #1, but as a _single_ drive unit, updated to 6.3a by itself with no issues. So there does appear to be a problem with some dual-drive scenarios vis-a-vis 6.3a.


----------



## Sir_winealot

toneman said:


> I got 6.3a sometime between last night and this morning; discovered that the channel guide menu is having issues--when I press the Guide button I get a message that says something to the effect that no channels have been configured and that I need to go into Channels and configure what channels I want displayed in the guide menu. Hadn't had a chance to look further as to what else 6.3a has wrought on my HR10 since I had to go work...will have a better idea once I get home this evening.


You've got to go into the menu and reconfigure your favorite channels vs channels you receive.....


----------



## DavidLyle

I also am getting the spontaneous reboots. They have occurred the past two nights (once while my season pass of CSI was going--missing about 10-15 minutes of the show). I am located in Phoenix (85048)

I still show the old version of software (3.1 I believe) and do not have any message that says pending restart.

I sure hope this problem gets resolved somehow.


----------



## scooby_doo_53

k2ue said:


> Postscript: The HR10 configured with the same drive #1, but as a _single_ drive unit, updated to 6.3a by itself with no issues. So there does appear to be a problem with some dual-drive scenarios vis-a-vis 6.3a.


I added a 400GB drive in last year that I had Weeknees format for me.

My unit updated just fine Wednesday night (although I'm having the audio dropout problem! grrrrrrrrr!)


----------



## phox_mulder

I added a Weaknees 300gb drive about a month ago, got 6.3a 2 days ago, so far no problems.


phox


----------



## HiDefGator

I have a non-hacked hr10-250 with 6.3a. One thing I've noticed since it upgraded to 6.3 is once in a while when I change to a channel I get nothing but a black screen and no sound. If I change to another channel and then change back it works. I haven't figured out any rhyme or reason to it yet. Seems to happen once in a while on different channels. Never saw this happen until it upgraded.


----------



## toneman

Sir_whinealot said:


> You've got to go into the menu and reconfigure your favorite channels vs channels you receive.....


Yep--I discovered that upon going into the Channel Settings submenu and finding out that the favorite channels and channels you receive submenus are now combined into one. 

No obvious problems or glitches w/ my box after the upgrade so far...although I dunno if it's just my eyes or something, but the various HD channels don't look as sharp as I thought I remembered them pre-6.3a--the PQ looks to be a tad "grainy"--not too grainy by any means, but at the same time, not exactly crystal clear--at least as clear as D* HD channel PQ goes.


----------



## SD493

Whether this is related to 6.3 or another issue, I'm not sure. Since 6.3 I have twice lost my satellite channels. There is no message I just get a gray screen for all my sat channels (OTA channels are fine). To get my channels back I have to reboot.


----------



## SD493

SD493 said:


> Whether this is related to 6.3 or another issue, I'm not sure. Since 6.3 I have twice lost my satellite channels. There is no message I just get a gray screen for all my sat channels (OTA channels are fine). To get my channels back I have to reboot.


This happened a third time. This time it happened after I noticed that even though I have only one sat line in and OTA (only one input for each enabled) that
I could record at OTA channel and switch to a satellite channel and watch the sat channel while still recording the OTA channel. I was testing this and I started recording an OTA channel and then switched to a sat channel. It switched and kept recording the OTA channel. The sat channel appeared briefly and then I got the gray screen. It appears that the loss of sat channels may be related to
the recording. The second time it happened a sat channel was being recorded.
I don't remember what was happening the first time. Has anybody else noticed that after 6.3 the tuners for OTA and Sat were being considered as 2 tuners instead of one virtual tuner?


----------



## crendall

I'm having issues where my recordings are ending early and it doesn't show up in the history that the show was recorded. It seems to happen when it's recording a show and I'm watching a recorded show and after the recorded show ends and I delete it the show it was recording is stopped.


----------



## gaubster2

While its not really a problem, I did receive the 6.3a update this morning and I DO NOT have folders. The guide is blazing quick and I can reorder season passes withing seconds instead of hours. I also noticed that the HR10-250 is humming loudly (has never done this before). I hope that's not a sign of impending hard drive failure. This thing has worked flawlessly for 2 years.

Anyone else not get the folders? I can live with this as long as I don't experience the problems that so many others are experiencing.


----------



## boku68

You have to turn on the Folders (Groups). They are not on by default. On the Now Playing screen hit info on the remote to turn on Groups.


----------



## gaubster2

Thanks for the tip! Boy, do I feel like an idiot now since I just posted a new thread regarding this!


----------



## GotATiVoToo

My bone-stock, never-modified 10-250 got the update the other day, and I was really enjoying the faster program guide and menus.

However, tonight I sat down to watch some shows, and had a host of problems:

1) Two HD programs that I recorded OTA before the upgrade played, but once or twice a minute, the audio would drop for a second and the video would momentarily pause. Then it would resume. It didn't seem like many video frames, if any, were dropped, but I lost a bit of the audio each time. I initially thought that this might be an OTA reception problem.

2) Then, I started to watch Numb3rs as it was recording off of KCBS via the DirecTV satellite. I got huge video glitches, with the screen pixellated and no audio for minutes on end. I was able to fast-forward over the corrupted areas, but rewinding or instant replaying back into them did not improve the playback.

3) So, when I realized that this was likely to be a problem, I switched to the other tuner, and tuned in Numb3rs OTA, paused it, and made note of the spot in the program where I had tuned so I could switch over when I caught up to that spot in my delayed DirecTV recording. But, strange glitching in that signal as well. The video staggered and audio dropped, and the unit apparently lost track of the video format, as it reverted to 4:3 with huge macroblocks for a few seconds until it could re-sync to the HD screen.

4) I tried tuning in something totally innocuous -- FoodTV on channel 231. I'm getting momentary glitches that cause the audio to drop momentarily as the video also glitches. It doesn't seem to be as bad as the HD signal.

5) Finally, I tried two recorded satellite HD programs from several months ago. I've watched these shows before, start to finish, and am 100% certain that they did not glitch. But now they glitch in the manner described above.

This is version 6.3a-01-2-357, and my 10-250 is connected to my Pioneer 5040HD via HDMI. Here's hoping a fix is coming soon. This unit is my only source of TV these days!


----------



## hhh222

Still no additional problems since the first days glitches. I've plugged the phone line back into my 2nd HR10.


----------



## redram38

GotATiVoToo said:


> My bone-stock, never-modified 10-250 got the update the other day, and I was really enjoying the faster program guide and menus.
> 
> However, tonight I sat down to watch some shows, and had a host of problems:
> 
> 1) Two HD programs that I recorded OTA before the upgrade played, but once or twice a minute, the audio would drop for a second and the video would momentarily pause. Then it would resume. It didn't seem like many video frames, if any, were dropped, but I lost a bit of the audio each time. I initially thought that this might be an OTA reception problem.
> 
> 2) Then, I started to watch Numb3rs as it was recording off of KCBS via the DirecTV satellite. I got huge video glitches, with the screen pixellated and no audio for minutes on end. I was able to fast-forward over the corrupted areas, but rewinding or instant replaying back into them did not improve the playback.
> 
> 3) So, when I realized that this was likely to be a problem, I switched to the other tuner, and tuned in Numb3rs OTA, paused it, and made note of the spot in the program where I had tuned so I could switch over when I caught up to that spot in my delayed DirecTV recording. But, strange glitching in that signal as well. The video staggered and audio dropped, and the unit apparently lost track of the video format, as it reverted to 4:3 with huge macroblocks for a few seconds until it could re-sync to the HD screen.
> 
> 4) I tried tuning in something totally innocuous -- FoodTV on channel 231. I'm getting momentary glitches that cause the audio to drop momentarily as the video also glitches. It doesn't seem to be as bad as the HD signal.
> 
> 5) Finally, I tried two recorded satellite HD programs from several months ago. I've watched these shows before, start to finish, and am 100% certain that they did not glitch. But now they glitch in the manner described above.
> 
> This is version 6.3a-01-2-357, and my 10-250 is connected to my Pioneer 5040HD via HDMI. Here's hoping a fix is coming soon. This unit is my only source of TV these days!


Your problems sound exactly like what happened to me. D* had me do a clear and delete all and then the reboots started. i could not watch a show for more than 10 minutes without the unit rebooting. It became unusable. The replacement receiver came Friday with version 3.1 and has played perfectly. All of a sudden the OTA freezes and pixilations went away. The HD stations play perfect with no freezes or audio drops, and all my recordings play back with zero problems. You could not convince me under any circumstance that this upgrade does not have some kind of bugs with it. It is hard for me to believe that so many people all of a sudden have bad HD's in the HR10's and all after the update. Maybe this is normal for upgrades, BUT not one of my SD Tivos that recieved there upgrades had problems like this afterward. I unplugged the phone line so i would not get the update. Sorry to here about your problems just hope you don't start getting the reboots, because then it makes the receiver unusable.


----------



## gregftlaud

LONG audio dropouts on just one channel here in ftlauderdale. wsvn 7-1. didnt happen before the upgrade. have audio set to the pcm setting...didnt help.....am using optical cable could that be it?


----------



## digitalant

I've been reading all of these 6.3a stories and after getting the message about it last week just went over and unplugged my TiVo. 

Is it just me or does anyone else think a Delete all and reboot would be a HUGE problem, even if it did fix all the "problems"? I have ~40 shows in my TiVo that I want to watch when I want to watch them. Just because I'm still watching Boston Legal from April doesn't mean I want to blast them to get some of the new 6.3 features. 

And a suggestion for everyone- if you put your current Software version and set up (Dual drives, 1 drive etc) in your signature it's helpful for comparison cases.


----------



## GotATiVoToo

I have over 100 hours of programming saved on this box. Delete & Reset All is emphatically not an option.


----------



## phox_mulder

GotATiVoToo said:


> I have over 100 hours of programming saved on this box. Delete & Reset All is emphatically not an option.


I only have about 20 hours, and it is not an option for me either.

Only way I would do it is if all my recordings were rendered useless and unrecoverable.

I'll live with a few glitches here and there till I get them watched.

phox


----------



## GotATiVoToo

I think that there are probably two issues:
Old recordings can't be played back, even though they're intact. I base this upon the fact that where I get glitches in my old programs, I can usually wind back or instant replay, and it seems to play better (or at least differently) in that area. This is encouraging, because when the problem is fixed, those will hopefully all be fine
New recordings are not laid down on the disc cleanly. I base this upon my experience trying to rewind or instant replay the programs that recorded last night, and finding that they glitch in all the same places. This is a big bummer, as it means that even after a fix, things that are recorded right now are unlikely to play properly. I'm seriously considering buying a Series 3 and hooking it to my OTA antenna. (Truth be told, I was considering buying one of those anyway...)


----------



## Hilltop Sailor

I just got off the phone with D* (again) about my continuing problems with 6.3a - most notably the audio drops although there are other problems as well. The phone guy tried to get me to go stereo (of course) which I refused to do. To keep a long story short: They are going to send a HD tech to my house to see what the problem with my HR10-250 is. Can you believe this! Is D* still in denial about these problems? I am going to show the visiting tech all these entries from you guys. It will be interesting to see what he says after reading them. I will keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## alltimesaresoon

multiple audio dropouts.

Crendall - i am having similar recording problems. I'll be recording a show and watching it. All of a sudden, though the red circle and the record and play green arrow are showing (as if it is still recording), I notice that the time used up in a green bar is not as long as what is showing on my clock. When the recording catches up to "live" it boots back to the beginning of the recording and starts playing from there. There IS no more. I can't get to the present, and lose as much of the show as is "missing" when I notice. When I go to Live tV, nothing happens. When I hit record stop recording, it goes to live tv and sure enough, there is the live program, but no live buffer of the missing minutes. So I missed the whole first inning of the Tigers Yankees game tonight. This has happened to me about 3-4 times since 6.3 or 6.3a

I also get the searching for satellite signal for a second or two.


Complained to account retention and got 10 bucks off for 6 mos. I'm not quite happy with that, since dolby digital is not reliable and the recording problem exists.


----------



## raddison1971

goatboy66 said:


> When I turn my system on there seems to be a synch issue between the Tivo and the TV. The screen is all garbled, I have to toggle using the up arrow to switch to 480p and then back to 1080i to get the picture back. Only started happening after the 6.3a update. I'll take it over the static pop I used to get that I was afraid would kill my speakers.


I have had that issue in the past 3.1.x


----------



## raddison1971

I am having the issue where after a period, not sure of the rhyme or reason, my unit will simply stop responding to any and all input. This morning I noticed this for only the second time. When I turned on the TV The screen is black and the Tivo does nothing when I use the remote or the controls on the front of the unit. The only thing that gets it working again is to pull the plug and reboot the box. Once it reboots it works again for a while. Since this morning I have had this issue twice more today alone!. Not sure if there is any commonality between the occurences but each one was after a period of inactivity. I am seriously thinking of dropping the HR10-250 and D* and going back to the hated Cable TV provider. Only thing keeping me right now if the NFL Direct Ticket. I live 1600 miles away from my favorite football team. I can only usually get a Vikings, bears or Chiefs game on the OTA.

This totally SUCKS!!!

Anyone got any ideas about this? Earl?!? Who gives a crap that you promised so dumb Azz that you would ban yourself . Come BACK


----------



## alwayscool

I too am experiencing the brief "searching for signal" when switching OTA HD channels. Also there seems to be a problem with the HDMI output as I am seeing fuzzy pictures when switching channels that I never saw on 3.1.5f. The folders and speed are nice, but not all that good. I'm putting my HD10-250 back to 3.1.5f tonight. I never experienced the "pop" noise on my Yamaha receiver with either version. I'm using the fiber-optic digital sound output.

When I called D* tonight to activate my new HR10-250 I just bought and told him about the problems people are experiencing with 6.3a. He acknowledged the various problems, and I asked him if they are going to release a 6.3b to fix these problems. His answer "NO". I said it was a conspiracy so people would buy the HR20's and he agreed, as he has 3 TIVO's of his own. 

Folders are not "all that" so I'm going back to good old stable 3.1.5f.

PS: 6.3a reminds me of Windows ME lol!!! Pure GARBAGE :down:


----------



## fasTLane

Somewhere on the forum there is talk of a fix. Who do you believe? Glad I held off on 6.3 for now.


----------



## bobbo007

alwayscool said:


> When I called D* tonight to activate my new HR10-250 I just bought and told him about the problems people are experiencing with 6.3a. He acknowledged the various problems, and I asked him if they are going to release a 6.3b to fix these problems. His answer "NO". I said it was a conspiracy so people would buy the HR20's and he agreed, as he has 3 TIVO's of his own.
> 
> Folders are not "all that" so I'm going back to good old stable 3.1.5f.
> 
> PS: 6.3a reminds me of Windows ME lol!!! Pure GARBAGE :down:


Well, if this is not resolved soon I will "jump ship" and look into comcast cable. I've been a Directv customer for 14 years, but this is rediculous to invest this much $ into HD equipment and you can't watch it due to dropouts and it is not recording programs correctly....for crying out loud....why do I have Tivo if I can't record programs automatically?

Bobbo


----------



## alwayscool

This is really wierd. I installed InstantCake and PTVnet on my brand new just out of the box HR10-250 last night (early this morning) and checked my SWSYSTEM directory and I have the 6.3 slice not the 6.3a slice like my other HR10-250 had. Or did my InstantCake CD have 6.3 on it and installed it? Go figure! is D* sending out the 6.3 instead of 6.3a now? Hmmmmmm... Anyway I don't like 6.3a anyways and I'm going to re-InstantCake that box back to 3.1.5f anyways.


----------



## cdelena

I have had three lock-ups (two with 6.3 and one today with 6.3a) besides the audio problems.


----------



## phox_mulder

I haven't had an audio drop out yet.
Audio and Video on the other hand, yes.

I've had signal dropouts since day one, less than 1 second of massive pixelation/audio pop,
1 or two during an hour program.
Slo-Mo replay shows it at about 1/2 second.

Now I'm seeing 3-5 of these in an hour,
also points where the video looks like it wants to go away, just light pixelation, but audio stays, usually at the end of the program, smearing the producers names, white/light fonts over black/dark blue background.

I've never seen them before 6.3a arrived.

This is happening on programs recorded prior to 6.3a and programs recorded after 6.3a.


phox


----------



## KungFuCow

I dont have 6.3 yet but it's obvious there is a problem. My question is, since this is a Tivo forum and there are official Tivo people on it, has anyone tried bringing it to their attention? Granted that they probably can't fix it if DTV doesn't tell them to fix it but if they can verify the problem, they probably can make it happen.

I see TivoPony still posts here but looking at his posting history, he hasn't posted in a DTV section since last March.

Maybe someone from Tivo has already seen all the threads but I just wanted to point out the obvious because obviously we're not getting anywhere with DTV.


----------



## finaldiet

I pulled the phone cord on mine until I see that they fixed some of the problems.


----------



## ex007

Has anybody else had reception problems with 6.3a? Besides the audio dropouts, my OTA keeps locking up and dropping off. Never had problem for almost 3 years and since the update it's been absolutely constant. 

Also, I've hit the "Info" button with the Now Playing screen up and can't get the folders. Any ideas? Thanks...


----------



## SD493

SD493 said:


> Whether this is related to 6.3 or another issue, I'm not sure. Since 6.3 I have twice lost my satellite channels. There is no message I just get a gray screen for all my sat channels (OTA channels are fine). To get my channels back I have to reboot.


The "grey screen" happened for a 4th time. As best as I can figure, if I am recording on a sat channel and try to change to an OTA channel it goes to the
second tuner (even though it is not enabled) for the OTA channel--I don't get the message to keep recording or change the channel. When I swith back to the sat channel I get a grey screen because, I assum, it is using the second turner which ins't enabled. The only way to get my video back is to reboot. This is my best quess as to what is happening. Has anybody heard about a fix that is forthcoming
(I've seen the post where the poster was told there would be no fix) or at least give us the option of going back to 3.1. With all of its slowness at least it was reliable. I have been considering switching to E*. D* may drive me there (I wonder if this is D*s way of getting us to dump Tivo and get D's proprietary DVR?


----------



## gregftlaud

hmmm..perhaps dtv is sabotaging our hd tivo's so they all fail and they replace them all with their new hr20's LOL


----------



## SD493

gregftlaud said:


> hmmm..perhaps dtv is sabotaging our hd tivo's so they all fail and they replace them all with their new hr20's LOL


It's all part of the military/industrial complex.


----------



## GotATiVoToo

Has anyone successfully taken a unit with 6.3a on it and rolled it back to 3.1x? If so, were you able to do it while preserving all recorded shows?

If this is possible, I'm willing to do it, even though I've never modified this box in its life.


----------



## sluciani

GotATiVoToo said:


> I think that there are probably two issues:
> Old recordings can't be played back, even though they're intact. I base this upon the fact that where I get glitches in my old programs, I can usually wind back or instant replay, and it seems to play better (or at least differently) in that area. This is encouraging, because when the problem is fixed, those will hopefully all be fine


Can't speak for others, but I had over 40 hours of saved recordings (all HD, all DD) made under 3.15f that play back fine under 6.3a on my dual drive unit.

/steve


----------



## sluciani

alwayscool said:


> I too am experiencing the brief "searching for signal" when switching OTA HD channels. Also there seems to be a problem with the HDMI output as I am seeing fuzzy pictures when switching channels that I never saw on 3.1.5f. The folders and speed are nice, but not all that good. I'm putting my HD10-250 back to 3.1.5f tonight. I never experienced the "pop" noise on my Yamaha receiver with either version. I'm using the fiber-optic digital sound output.
> 
> When I called D* tonight to activate my new HR10-250 I just bought and told him about the problems people are experiencing with 6.3a. He acknowledged the various problems, and I asked him if they are going to release a 6.3b to fix these problems. His answer "NO". I said it was a conspiracy so people would buy the HR20's and he agreed, as he has 3 TIVO's of his own.
> 
> Folders are not "all that" so I'm going back to good old stable 3.1.5f.
> 
> PS: 6.3a reminds me of Windows ME lol!!! Pure GARBAGE :down:


I have no problems on my 6.3a machine with either DD audio dropouts or the "searching for signal" message. One of my 3.15f machines, however, started suffering from the "searching for signal" nag screen when changing channels a couple of weeks ago. Go figure.

As a result, I don't agree that these problems are endemic to 6.3a, so I'm going to take the upgrade on my other two HR10's. The increase in Season Pass and recording setups is worth it's weight in gold, IMHO. Folders not as big a deal, for me.

/steve


----------



## gcawad

I had my third lockup/random restart today since 6.3. Never had one before it.



raddison1971 said:


> I am having the issue where after a period, not sure of the rhyme or reason, my unit will simply stop responding to any and all input. This morning I noticed this for only the second time. When I turned on the TV The screen is black and the Tivo does nothing when I use the remote or the controls on the front of the unit. The only thing that gets it working again is to pull the plug and reboot the box. Once it reboots it works again for a while.


----------



## jmet

Mine has locked up 3 times now after putting the machine into standby mode, when I come back the screen is black and it doesnt respond to remote or front panel commands. I am running 6.3A...


----------



## GotATiVoToo

I will probably regret posting this, as I will almost-certainly jinx myself. But. I watched several shows last night without apparent difficulty. I watched a mix of SD and HD. All from satellite, I believe.

"Heroes" on West-coast NBC-HD D* had audio that sounded like it was coming from inside a plastic barrel, but I'd be surprised if that was the DVR, since the commercials all sounded fine. So, at least for me, the problem is... intermittent?


----------



## annenoe

GotATiVoToo said:


> I will probably regret posting this, as I will almost-certainly jinx myself. But. I watched several shows last night without apparent difficulty. I watched a mix of SD and HD. All from satellite, I believe.
> 
> "Heroes" on West-coast NBC-HD D* had audio that sounded like it was coming from inside a plastic barrel, but I'd be surprised if that was the DVR, since the commercials all sounded fine. So, at least for me, the problem is... intermittent?


I watched Heros via OTA here in SF Bay Area and it was hosed - same as you describe. FYI - Studio 60 audio was also hosed for first 11 minutes.

I'm still on 3.1 whatever so it's not the software update.


----------



## kkrista

Unhacked machine that was upgraded from 3.1.5f to 6.3a on 10/3. No problems prior to the upgrade. After the upgrade, it has rebooted 5 times that I know of; 4 while watching live tv, 1 while recording Lost. Scheduling recordings is a whole heck of a lot faster after the upgrade; however, it doesn't do much good if the machine reboots during recording.


----------



## WadeSc

I immediately noticed that when I pressed up or down arrow in the Now Playing List or Menus that I would get double-clicks while using my MX-500 remote. Pressing the down arrow once would cause the the TIVO to jump down 2 lines instead of one.


----------



## mjones73

1) Getting the Searching for Signal popping up when changing OTA stations for a moment as others reported.

2) It went to crap last night for me, I was trying to watch My Name is Earl right after it finished recording and it was pixelated and dropping out badly, the status bar also didn't show that it recorded a full 30 minutes even though it had recorded the full 30 minutes. It showed 8:00 to 8:30 but the bar was only about 3/4's of the way green. It did the same thing on the Office. I watched CSI live and had an occasional glitch here and there and did lose audio in one scene.

3) I noticed that on the Season Pass I have set up to record Go Diego Go for my daughter that it had recorded Fairly Oddparents a couple of days ago, I've never had it misrecord something in the past.


----------



## DrBunsen

For a few days after getting v6.3a I had dual tuner support with a single satellite input, but it didn't work right (more details in another thread). It didn't survive a reboot, so now I'm back to a single tuner slot.

Another glitch showed up a few days ago - I watched an episide of Deadline (on HDNet) in which the 30 minute show had a playing time bar that showed that it was 13 hours long. I couldn't scroll backwards into the first 12:30, and it deleted normally. The recording time listed in the information screens both said 30 minutes. I've been watching for similar glitches but so far it hasn't happened again. Hopefully it wasn't really taking up 13 hours of disk space, which could really screw me over by deleting stuff earlier than I'd want.


Bunsen


----------



## pdawg17

I have had 5 or so times where I am watching a show (HD or SD - live or recorded) and suddenly the screen will become totally pixelated and slow-mo...it will not respond to any remote commands...after 30 seconds or so of this the unit reboots...this NEVER happened before...not sure if this is my harddrive or a known software problem...


----------



## AZJimbo

phox_mulder said:


> I added a Weaknees 300gb drive about a month ago, got 6.3a 2 days ago, so far no problems.
> 
> phox


Exactly, me too. Good drive, nice bracket, fan and 6.3a....what a wonderful combination. :up:


----------



## Eddie501

I'm also having recordings ramdomly quit in the middle of the show. In the case of Heroes last week, I began watching around 15 min after start. At the 28 minute mark, the bar stopped and it would send me back to the beginning if I tried to FF. The wierd thing was that it wouldn't allow me to stop the recording and record the remainder of the show as a separate segment. And the red 'record' light is still on. This happened also during Supernatural and a couple of other shows.

Also having random audio dropouts that last anywhere from 30 seconds to a minute.

I really hate that I didn't block this update now that it's ruined my formerly dependable unit.


----------



## jediphish

Put me on the list of users who are having the 8-10 second DD audio dropouts. Just forced a call on my main room HR10 last night (the other upgraded weeks ago) and it immediately started having the audio drop-out. I never had this problem with 3.1f.


----------



## Hilltop Sailor

My latest phonecon with D* has revealed that some HR10-250 boxes have this problem and some don't since they have different manufacturers. Before they will replace mine, one of their home service reps has to come to my house and inspect the box. Why? I have no idea. In the past, D* has simply verified a serious problem that the user cannot fix over the phone and shipped a new box to me via FEDEX. It has taken me all week to contact the company that does the visits for them. Their local office doesn't even answer the phone. I had to make several more phone calls to get hold of their regional office. That office said they would get me an appointment and then call me back. That, too, didn't happen and I had to chase them down again and I finally got an appoint for a week from now. All told, about two weeks will have passed before a rep visits my house. I asked them to make sure that the rep they sent was familiar with the 6.3a problem and that he have a replacement HR10-250 box with him if needed. We shall see if this proactive approach works with this company. I am not holding my breath. After many years of good service from D*, I am surprised and disappointed in this case. 



jediphish said:


> Put me on the list of users who are having the 8-10 second DD audio dropouts. Just forced a call on my main room HR10 last night (the other upgraded weeks ago) and it immediately started having the audio drop-out. I never had this problem with 3.1f.


----------



## SD493

Was watching a recorded program and the screen froze and then went grey. The remote is not responsive. This was an OTA channel. I've had to reboot my unit at least 7 times since 6.3 came out. The old software worked flawleslly (albeit very slowly). For me 6.3 has been a disaster. I cannot depend on my HD Tivo anymore. I wish D* would at least give us the option to revert back to the old software (I'll take reliability over speed any day),


----------



## tbarker

> My latest phonecon with D* has revealed that some HR10-250 boxes have this problem and some don't since they have different manufacturers.


Interesting. Wonder how much truth there is to that... Because I have been wondering if the random nature of the problem could be related to different hardware revisions.

So if that's truly the case, is it possible for folks to compile a list (using the manufacturer code displayed on the System Info screen) of which ones are having audio issues, and which ones are not?

I'd sure like to know before plugging my phone line back in...


----------



## SD493

tbarker said:


> Interesting. Wonder how much truth there is to that... Because I have been wondering if the random nature of the problem could be related to different hardware revisions.
> 
> So if that's truly the case, is it possible for folks to compile a list (using the manufacturer code displayed on the System Info screen) of which ones are having audio issues, and which ones are not?
> 
> I'd sure like to know before plugging my phone line back in...


I haven't had audio issues but have had to reboot numerous times after my screen goes gray and the unit does not respond to the remote.


----------



## Schuyler

Well - I apparently just got 6.3a - or at least that's what I think it is - as far as I can tell, because my HR10-250 has rebooted about 4 times in the last 30 minutes. It seems to be fine until it tries to record a program or watch something. 

I just tried a cold-boot and am crossing my fingers.


----------



## Schuyler

Update: cold boot seems to have (hopefully) fixed my problems - yay!


----------



## wmcbrine

mjones73 said:


> 2) It went to crap last night for me, I was trying to watch My Name is Earl right after it finished recording and it was pixelated and dropping out badly, the status bar also didn't show that it recorded a full 30 minutes even though it had recorded the full 30 minutes. It showed 8:00 to 8:30 but the bar was only about 3/4's of the way green.


That's what happens (and has always happened) when you have a weak signal. It's nothing to do with 6.3. The bar reflects the amount of time during which something was actually recorded -- the times when it's Searching for Signal, nothing is recorded, so the bar doesn't advance.



> _3) I noticed that on the Season Pass I have set up to record Go Diego Go for my daughter that it had recorded Fairly Oddparents a couple of days ago, I've never had it misrecord something in the past._


Almost certainly, it was because the station switched the programs around without updating the guide data in time. Again, nothing to do with 6.3 (or at least, no evidence to connect it).

If you've never had these things happen before, that's miraculous. You should play the lottery.


----------



## quiddich

I had total pixelation the first time I tried to use the TiVo after the upgrade; hitting the Format button solved it (at least so far), but I'm not happy.

More at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321907


----------



## sanjokidd

got the upgrade last night and this afternoon had my first Freeze the Tv went blank and the TV would not respond to the remote control.. I had to unplug the machine to restart.. that fixed the issue..

everything else running smooth!! Love the speed and the folders!


----------



## dthreet

Well get Crazy green screen sometimes when i start it up. But just pushing the format button fixes it. BTW, Shame on the rude ones saying directv should focus on getting things right. If you don't remember were luck we even got 6.3 and its nothing like the R15 and HR20. Plus directv didn't write the software, TIVO did.


----------



## finaldiet

Happy to say my upgrade has been GREAT! No problems with anything. Did not lose season passes, recorded what I had chosen , have folders and favorites. The only thing I had to do was go to " all channels" and hit thumbs up on any channel I wanted for a favorite. All channels were checked. Went to guide , hit info and changed guide to be favorites. Everything is also very FAST!


----------



## jsvette56

I got the update on a two drive unit and it is now in an infinite loop going from powering up message to getting update message. D* has sent me a new HR20 as a replacement(they said they dont have any H10s). My questions are: HAS ANYONE GOT AN H10 FROM D* RECENTLY? and IS THERE A WAY TO RECOVER FROM THE REBOOTING PROBLEM WITHOUT DOING A COMPLETE RESTORE? and IS THERE A WAY TO PREVENT THE 6.3 UPDATE FROM BEING INSTALLED ON MY OTHER UNIT?


----------



## HEB1022

I was upgraded to 6.3a 2 days ago, and I am having Remote Control issues. On the main menus, the up-down-left-right arrow keys get hung and repeat over and over. I have had this on my MX500 remote, as well as the DirecTv remote provided with the HR10-250 unit. DirecTv is shipping out a new remote. I am not overly optimistic, but we will see. 

Is anyone else having this issue and found a work around?


----------



## redram38

pdawg17 said:


> I have had 5 or so times where I am watching a show (HD or SD - live or recorded) and suddenly the screen will become totally pixelated and slow-mo...it will not respond to any remote commands...after 30 seconds or so of this the unit reboots...this NEVER happened before...not sure if this is my harddrive or a known software problem...


Same thing happened to me. But it started happening every 5 to 8 minutes so I just unplugged it and waited untill the replacement arrived. It has the 3.1 software and is playing great. 6.3a scares me now so I have unplugged the phone line for now


----------



## alwayscool

jsvette56 said:


> I got the update on a two drive unit and it is now in an infinite loop going from powering up message to getting update message. D* has sent me a new HR20 as a replacement(they said they dont have any H10s). My questions are: HAS ANYONE GOT AN H10 FROM D* RECENTLY? and IS THERE A WAY TO RECOVER FROM THE REBOOTING PROBLEM WITHOUT DOING A COMPLETE RESTORE? and IS THERE A WAY TO PREVENT THE 6.3 UPDATE FROM BEING INSTALLED ON MY OTHER UNIT?


I have the "replacement plan" insurance from D* and got a "refurbished" HR10-250 2 weeks ago.

If you want to fix the looping problem you will have to pull the drives and do a complete install which will wipe out all of your recordings, but fix your receiver!

Unplug your phone line to prevent 6.3a from installing.


----------



## humbland

HEB1022 said:


> I was upgraded to 6.3a 2 days ago, and I am having Remote Control issues. On the main menus, the up-down-left-right arrow keys get hung and repeat over and over. I have had this on my MX500 remote, as well as the DirecTv remote provided with the HR10-250 unit. DirecTv is shipping out a new remote. I am not overly optimistic, but we will see.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue and found a work around?


 I had a similar problem after the 6.3 upgrade. 
My universal remote (Sony VR-900) would cause the "arrow" buttons to repeat. The "timing" of the remote commands from our universal remote was different with the new software.
I used the original remote to carefully reprogram those keys. I had to use a very light touch on the button to get a short ir burst (to be copied by the universal remote).

We don't record hd off the air (not available) so all of our audio dropouts have been with the satellite signal. The dropouts seem less frequent as of late. Is it possible the new software is "settling in" or DTV has implemented some kind of fix? Is anyone else experiencing a similar pattern?
Thanks


----------



## Bunny

k2ue said:


> There does appear to be a two-drive update issue for at least some configurations. Mine had had a 2nd 250GB WD added by simply blessing it. Normal operation up through 3.1.5f. The 6.3a update hung in a loop. A full WD diagnostic of both drives showed no issues with either. Reinstalled 3.1 via InstantCake with one drive and have normal operation. The 6.3 update-coming message was received last night, so we'll see how it goes this time. But there appears to be no explanation for the update failure other than it not liking the 2nd drive. If you had sucess -- did you use a 2-drive install via InstantCake or other method, or just bless, as I did?


Having problems as well with unit rebooting and hung in a loop. Also just blessed the 2nd 500GB Seagate drive.


----------



## sanjokidd

sanjokidd said:


> got the upgrade last night and this afternoon had my first Freeze the Tv went blank and the TV would not respond to the remote control.. I had to unplug the machine to restart.. that fixed the issue..
> 
> everything else running smooth!! Love the speed and the folders!


And again it has happen weas channel surfing and all the sudden bang everything froze screen went black and now I had to reboot it!!!!


----------



## SD493

sanjokidd said:


> And again it has happen weas channel surfing and all the sudden bang everything froze screen went black and now I had to reboot it!!!!


Welcome to the wonderful world of 6.3.


----------



## olyboy

Have been getting box lockups with 6.3a when tuning an off air channel which is listed but no signal present. All remote functions do not work - pulling the plug and rebooting the box returns all functions but dead air on an off air channel halts the box. Have audio dropouts but they are present on an off air Samsung tuner, so it looks like they may be from the truck(most of the time) and not the HR10.


----------



## drew2k

I just received 6.3a on both of my HR10s this morning, and found a bug that I hadn't seen reported already: EXIT no longer returns to the program that you were playing from the Now Playing List!

Here's how the EXIT key used to work:


HR10 Instruction manual said:


> EXIT clears all menus and goes to the *last channel* or *recorded program* you were watching. If you press it while you are watching a program, it clears things that aren't part of the program (like the channel banner and status bar).


After playing a program from the NPL in 6.3a, if I press MENU and then EXIT, I'm taken to Live TV, and not back to the program I was just playing.


----------



## GotATiVoToo

Well, again, at the risk of jinxing myself, I will update my report with some better news.

The first day I had all the problems, I ended up deciding to rebot the receiver from the Restart menu option.

Since then (more than a few days now), I have not had the stuttering video problems recur. I have my fingers crossed so tightly that they're turning blue. 

I do not use Dolby Digital audio at all, though, so I can't say much for the folks having problems in that area. I only use PCM stereo over the HDMI connection, and my problem was all related to proper playback and recording.


----------



## Rcam10

DrBunsen said:


> For a few days after getting v6.3a I had dual tuner support with a single satellite input, but it didn't work right (more details in another thread). It didn't survive a reboot, so now I'm back to a single tuner slot.
> 
> Another glitch showed up a few days ago - I watched an episide of Deadline (on HDNet) in which the 30 minute show had a playing time bar that showed that it was 13 hours long. I couldn't scroll backwards into the first 12:30, and it deleted normally. The recording time listed in the information screens both said 30 minutes. I've been watching for similar glitches but so far it hasn't happened again. Hopefully it wasn't really taking up 13 hours of disk space, which could really screw me over by deleting stuff earlier than I'd want.
> 
> Bunsen


I've had that problem 3 times now on recording off HDNET, where the time bar shows extreme hours, but the actual show is just recorded at the end. I don't think its actually taking up that many hours, but its very weird. Tonight I had one that said 19:30 for a one hour show.

I don't think I've had missed recordings and haven't seen any reboots. I do get the audio dropouts. I have one OTA channel I'm just getting a blank screen on, but I'll have to find out if there is something actually there, since I don't have another OTA receiver right now.


----------



## mgoddard1

I've had the audio glitching problems with OTA channels but I've also noticed something else. On the OTA channels I'm seeing an occasional 1 pixel green horizontal line that goes across the screen flash on one frame every 10 to 15 seconds at random positions. I'm using HDMI and has anyone else seen this behavior? I'm not seeing this on my satellite channels.


----------



## Hilltop Sailor

Here is the final update (I hope) to my 6.3a saga:
I sent a long email to D* a few days ago complaining about the shabby treatment I was getting on my 6.3a problem. I got a nice email response back (not a cut and paste!) thanking me for telling them of the customer treatment problem and that they would soon get back to me with more info. A few hours later, I got a phone call from one of their reps. She was fully informed of my email complaint and knew all about the 6.3a problems. She was very apologetic. She asked for a complete description of all my problems (both with the box and with the service dept). She confirmed that the company acknowledges the box problems. The big problem is that only some of the boxes have the 6.3a problems. They still do not fully understand what is wrong so they cannot yet send out a fix. Bottom line: I no longer have to wait for a service tech to visit my house next week as they will be sending me a replacement box via FEDEX today. She said that the box has been fully checked-out so it should not have any of the problems associated with 6.3a (which it has). I am a happy camper once again!


----------



## mjones73

wmcbrine said:


> That's what happens (and has always happened) when you have a weak signal. It's nothing to do with 6.3. The bar reflects the amount of time during which something was actually recorded -- the times when it's Searching for Signal, nothing is recorded, so the bar doesn't advance.
> 
> Almost certainly, it was because the station switched the programs around without updating the guide data in time. Again, nothing to do with 6.3 (or at least, no evidence to connect it).
> 
> If you've never had these things happen before, that's miraculous. You should play the lottery.


Thanks for the info, I wasn't aware is behaved that way. I usually have pretty solid OTA reception, it was a little windy that night but not that bad. I'll have to keep an eye on my signal levels next time.

I still do have the Searching for Signal every time I switch to OTA stations for a split second, annoying but I can deal with it.


----------



## jeffloby

Hilltop Sailor said:


> Here is the final update (I hope) to my 6.3a saga:
> I sent a long email to D* a few days ago complaining about the shabby treatment I was getting on my 6.3a problem. I got a nice email response back (not a cut and paste!) thanking me for telling them of the customer treatment problem and that they would soon get back to me with more info. A few hours later, I got a phone call from one of their reps. She was fully informed of my email complaint and knew all about the 6.3a problems. She was very apologetic. She asked for a complete description of all my problems (both with the box and with the service dept). She confirmed that the company acknowledges the box problems. The big problem is that only some of the boxes have the 6.3a problems. They still do not fully understand what is wrong so they cannot yet send out a fix. Bottom line: I no longer have to wait for a service tech to visit my house next week as they will be sending me a replacement box via FEDEX today. She said that the box has been fully checked-out so it should not have any of the problems associated with 6.3a (which it has). I am a happy camper once again!


 and you believed her?


----------



## Robert Tanner

Syzygy said:


> On the evening of Wed 10/4/2006, I found this in Recording History:
> 
> *Deleted
> 
> Heroes: "Don't Look Back" on Mon 10/2 8:00 pm
> 
> This recording was deleted earlier than planned because the space was needed for another recording on Mon 10/2 at 7:59 pm.*
> 
> ... but I remember seeing this episode of _Heroes _ in Now Playing after it was recorded, so the "Mon 10/2 at 7:59 pm" is just a little software glitch. However, the recording _was _ deleted earlier than about a dozen older hour-long HD shows. Now _that's _ a big fat software glitch, especially since I didn't get to see even one second of the show. (Running v6.3a since 2am 9/30.)
> 
> I'll have to see this episode of _Heroes _ in extremely fuzzy-vision this Fri on Sci-Fi.


 I have experienced exactly the same problem with five recordings so far. I wasn't even aware that the programs were ever recorded until I saw the message you mentioned in the Recording History.


----------



## Robert Tanner

I have been running version 6.3b for about two weeks and have the following problems. These problems did not exist with the prior firmware version:

1. Audio dropouts for about 12 seconds each. The drop outs can occur about 4-5 times per recorded hour. However, sometimes there are no audio dropouts in a recording.

2. Premature deletion of shows (see previous post in this thread).

3. Recorded programs abort during the recording process, leaving only a portion of the show recorded. This happens with both dish and OTA recorded HD shows. I don't know if the DVR reboots while the program is recording because I'm not usually present while the program is recording. But when I try to watch the program I see that only a portion of the program was recorded.


----------



## Robert Tanner

I just go off the phone will a level 3 D* tech support person. She said that D* has no plans to release a new update to 6.3b because TIVO would be responsible for doing that. She said that in some cases the problems are resolved by performing a clear and delete. 

I have seen different comments regarding clear and delete on this thread. Has anyone fixed the 6.3b created problems by doing a clear and delete? Also, does a clear and delete remove recorded programs? The tech support person said that recorded programs are deleted but I saw a post on this forum that said that recorded programs are NOT deleted.


----------



## vtfan99

Robert Tanner said:


> I have been running version 6.3b for about two weeks...


Maybe I missed something here, but I thought the latest version was 6.3a.


----------



## Robert Tanner

Sorry. I meant 6.3a


----------



## RandCfilm

Robert Tanner said:


> 1. Audio dropouts for about 12 seconds each. The drop outs can occur about 4-5 times per recorded hour. However, sometimes there are no audio dropouts in a recording.


 I have been upgraded for two weeks now. Audio dropouts while watching shows on live TV, more frequent than your 4-5 per hour. No audio drops in recorded show playback. I discovered that when I skipped back to see if the audio drop was in the buffer, the audio did not drop, and I did not have any more audio drops thru the remainder of the show. So now I just skip back once and no more audio drops. Originally I was able to skip forward and the audio drops stopped, but that no longer works, but the skip back has continued to work for me on both of my units. I also had the same show on both units to see if it was something in the OTA signal, audio drops were not on both machines at the same time.

RandCfilm


----------



## newsposter

just got 6.3 and 1x FF wouldn't work on last night CW OTA. It freezes when you do 1x FF but 2 and 3x work..unplugged the 2nd receiver to prevent this problem


----------



## SD493

Robert Tanner said:


> I just go off the phone will a level 3 D* tech support person. She said that D* has no plans to release a new update to 6.3b because TIVO would be responsible for doing that. She said that in some cases the problems are resolved by performing a clear and delete.
> 
> I have seen different comments regarding clear and delete on this thread. Has anyone fixed the 6.3b created problems by doing a clear and delete? Also, does a clear and delete remove recorded programs? The tech support person said that recorded programs are deleted but I saw a post on this forum that said that recorded programs are NOT deleted.


If there are no plans for an update, I would hope they would at least give us the
option of returning to the old software--it was slow but it was at least reliable.


----------



## bwaldron

RandCfilm said:


> I have been upgraded for two weeks now. Audio dropouts while watching shows on live TV, more frequent than your 4-5 per hour. No audio drops in recorded show playback. I discovered that when I skipped back to see if the audio drop was in the buffer, the audio did not drop, and I did not have any more audio drops thru the remainder of the show. So now I just skip back once and no more audio drops. Originally I was able to skip forward and the audio drops stopped, but that no longer works, but the skip back has continued to work for me on both of my units. I also had the same show on both units to see if it was something in the OTA signal, audio drops were not on both machines at the same time.


If you can hear the audio after skipping back in the buffer, that's not the unique dropout problem that we're now seeing with 6.3.


----------



## robinreale

i have three high-def tivos, and two have gotten the 6.3 update fine, but one is still running 3.1 software. i've tried everything. when i go to make a daily call it won't. it says something about updating but never does anything. help!


----------



## robertwallace

Just got the upgrade, so things may change, but before the upgrade I was often getting audio dropouts and accompanying video glitches on HD satellite channels. When I backed up and replayed, the drops were still there. HBO seemed to be the worst offender, but maybe I just watched it live more often than the others.

I never had the problem with recorded programs, and I don't recall ever having the problem with OTA programming.

Robert


----------



## hdtvluvr

The up/down arows on my mx-700 repeats a lot after the 6.3a upgrade. It also happens on pageup/page down. Any fix for this?


----------



## dthreet

Well I think directv will be working with tivo on a fix on the issues. I mean everyone blames directv. directv pays tivo to write the software that will work. there are allot of units out there. they don't want to replace all them now, at leat till they get the bugs out of there hr20. So i think there will be a patch for all the problems with 6.3.a from 6.3. I mean who would have thought that there would even be a 6.3.a. I am sure directv paid allot of money for 6.3 upgrade, do you think they went to tivo and said well these things dont work right, tell us how much more we owe you and release an updated version. I very much doubt that. Tivo has a commitment to make sure the software works with the unit.


----------



## WadeSc

hdtvluvr said:


> The up/down arows on my mx-700 repeats a lot after the 6.3a upgrade. It also happens on pageup/page down. Any fix for this?


My MX-500 does the same thing. I noticed it immediately after the software "upgrade" and never had the problem before. I sure hope they're working on a fix.


----------



## durvivor

Syzygy said:


> On the evening of Wed 10/4/2006, I found this in Recording History:
> *Deleted
> Heroes: "Don't Look Back" on Mon 10/2 8:00 pm
> This recording was deleted earlier than planned because the space was needed for another recording on Mon 10/2 at 7:59 pm.*


Me too, tonight my wife and I sat down to watch Brothers & Sisters recorded last night on 10/15 and it was not there. I checked the history and it was marked exactly the same as yours! I have dozens of older recordings going back as far as July of this year, that are all in "yellow exlamation icon" status.


----------



## kbohip

Lol, I just got 6.3a last night finally and already tonight I watched as the HR10 rebooted itself. Amazing to think that after more than a year of testing they release this?!







What freakin' idiots. Ah well, this thing would have to be pretty buggy to make me want to go back to 3.15f anytime soon. I'm loving the speed and folders.

I happened to be watching a DVD at the time so I wouldn't have normally noticed a reboot but I noticed a yellow light on, the same one that comes on to denote modem activity. The unit had just started recording two OTA HD programs (CSI Miami and Studio 60) so I don't know if this could have been what caused the reboot or not. My wife had watched Desperate Housewives in HD earlier in the day on it and had no problems. Nevertheless I missed the first 7 minutes or so of both shows because of the reboot.

Maybe Directv has programmed an HR20 demo mode into this new software?


----------



## ixionman

I have a dual drive HR10-250. I received the 6.3a upgrade two days ago. So far: 

- no audio drop out, but the audio setting was changed to "PCM" after the upgrade, i had to change it back to my preferred "Dolby Digital" mode 

- I have an MX-900 remote and the unit sometimes becomes unresponsive or slugish, but it's intermittent, so it leads me to believe that it's not a remote IR issue, i.e. since it works fine at times, i doubt it would be related to the IR burst length as reported above 

No other problems so far.


----------



## kbohip

Second spontaneous reboot tonight. I was setting up a SP and all of a sudden it rebooted. It wasn't recording anything at all this time. 6.3a has officially turned my HR10 into a junker. Where's 6.3b? 

EDIT: Well that's 3, scratch that, 4 reboots now!  All I have to do to get it to reboot itself is try to setup a manual recording. I set the recording up, the Please Wait icon pops up and 5 seconds later the machine reboots itself. I guess there's no more Studio 60 in HD for my wife now. She'll be thrilled. Did they test this software AT ALL before sending it out?

BTW, the reason I'm setting up a manual recording is my local NBC OTA still has no guide data after being on the air over 2 months. I think I'll call Directv tomorrow and get them to credit me $20 to cover the cost of the PTVupgrade 3.15f image.

So I've had 4 reboots (infinity I suppose if I keep trying to setup a manual recording) in 24 hours with 6.3a. That's 4 more reboots than I had for the entire duration 3.15f was running, which was well over a year. To say that I'm disappointed is an understatement.


----------



## kbohip

Upon further testing I've now noticed that I can't set up ANY SP's at all without the machine rebooting itself. I thought it was just the manual OTA recording but it also reboots when I try to setup a regular SP. I wonder if a clear and delete everything will fix this issue?


----------



## sluciani

kbohip said:


> Upon further testing I've now noticed that I can't set up ANY SP's at all without the machine rebooting itself. I thought it was just the manual OTA recording but it also reboots when I try to setup a regular SP. I wonder if a clear and delete everything will fix this issue?


My instinct would be to do a clear and delete ASAP. Unfortunately, you're going to lose your logos, but I'd be very surprised if it didn't solve your problem. Sounds like a disk issue to me, and C&D is the closest thing you're going to get to what a disk format might do for you, w/o pulling the drive and starting from scratch.

And if it doesn't help. then you have ample grounds for D* replacing your unit.

/steve


----------



## creesh

There is a separate thread for this problem, but there are several people who are getting the internal temperature warning screen of death soon after getting 6.3a. 

The fan works and the unit is cool to the touch, but it won't boot up. DirecTV has sent replacements units to those of us with this problem.

I just wanted to make sure it was noted on the main problems thread. I hope it's not too widespread.


----------



## goatboy66

Lots of reboots, 3 in 1 hour on Sunday, even worse after doing a complete reinstall. DTV is sending me a replacement unit.


----------



## DeWitt

I've only had 6.3a for a few days. Last night while watching a sat channel it hung for a second then rebooted. When it came back the remote was very slow to react (5-6 minutes from press of button to action)

I forced another restart. It initially came back up, but started to freeze then go into a slow response thing again.

Tried a clear and delete. Ran all night still stuck on the delete. 

If still stuck tonight I'll get out my 3.15 instant cake and redo it.

So put me down as a now unusable TIVO after 6.3a.

I'll let it upgrade to 6.3 again, but this time I'll force a C&D right away rather than risk the upgrade process again.


----------



## goatboy66

DeWitt said:


> I've only had 6.3a for a few days. Last night while watching a sat channel it hung for a second then rebooted. When it came back the remote was very slow to react (5-6 minutes from press of button to action)
> 
> I forced another restart. It initially came back up, but started to freeze then go into a slow response thing again.
> 
> Tried a clear and delete. Ran all night still stuck on the delete.
> 
> If still stuck tonight I'll get out my 3.15 instant cake and redo it.
> 
> So put me down as a now unusable TIVO after 6.3a.
> 
> I'll let it upgrade to 6.3 again, but this time I'll force a C&D right away rather than risk the upgrade process again.


How old is your unit? Mine was one of the first ones and I am wondering if the 6.3a is not compatibile with first gen HR10's.


----------



## DeWitt

goatboy66 said:


> How old is your unit? Mine was one of the first ones and I am wondering if the 6.3a is not compatibile with first gen HR10's.


Mine is one of the earliest units (With working HDMI though!)


----------



## Helipilot

Right after mine upgraded it worked for a day and now in in an eternal reboot loop. Coincidental hard drive failure.....I think not. I can't believe I waited and anticipated this upgrade for so long only to f'up my machine and lose ALL my recordings......What a POS upgrade.


----------



## Krookut

DeWitt said:


> I've only had 6.3a for a few days. Last night while watching a sat channel it hung for a second then rebooted. When it came back the remote was very slow to react (5-6 minutes from press of button to action)
> 
> I forced another restart. It initially came back up, but started to freeze then go into a slow response thing again.
> 
> Tried a clear and delete. Ran all night still stuck on the delete.
> 
> If still stuck tonight I'll get out my 3.15 instant cake and redo it.
> 
> So put me down as a now unusable TIVO after 6.3a.
> 
> I'll let it upgrade to 6.3 again, but this time I'll force a C&D right away rather than risk the upgrade process again.


I wonder if your HDD is dying. Your symptoms sound similar to mine, same thing was happening before it died (on 3.1). 6.3a may have been loaded on the bad part of the drive, and didn't actually kill it itself.

I'm sticking with 3.1 for now, but have the InstantCake disk if I do decide to let 6.3a load and have problems and need to go back. Not so many recordings yet on the new HDD that I would lose.


----------



## kbohip

Krookut said:


> I wonder if your HDD is dying. Your symptoms sound similar to mine, same thing was happening before it died (on 3.1). 6.3a may have been loaded on the bad part of the drive, and didn't actually kill it itself.
> 
> I'm sticking with 3.1 for now, but have the InstantCake disk if I do decide to let 6.3a load and have problems and need to go back. Not so many recordings yet on the new HDD that I would lose.


I guarantee it's not the hard drive dying. My HR10 was working perfect until 6.3a, now it's more unstable than a Dish DVR! My drive is a 3 month old Seagate that never had an issue with the old software.

It looks like Directv was wrong about two things in my case anyway. 1., 6.3a is actually MUCH slower than 3.1, due to all the reboots. 2., it wasn't a free upgrade as now I'm going to have to buy a $20 Instantcake cd to fix their buggy software. This sucks, I love the speed and folders but having an unusable DVR kind of overshadows those strong points. I can't believe how bad it is though, not being able to setup a SP is ridiculous.


----------



## chashulme

Since I got 6.3a on one of my two HR10's about a week+ ago, it has been rebooting daily. Can't tell how many times per day since have I never actually witnessed a reboot. I assume it has, though, since both tuners revert to one channel. All the periodic video/audio freezes I have been plagued with on 3.1.5f have vanished on this Tivo. So now I have one that has fast menus and reboots on one, and the other that still freezes. What a combo...


----------



## DeWitt

Krookut said:


> I wonder if your HDD is dying. Your symptoms sound similar to mine, same thing was happening before it died (on 3.1). 6.3a may have been loaded on the bad part of the drive, and didn't actually kill it itself.
> 
> I'm sticking with 3.1 for now, but have the InstantCake disk if I do decide to let 6.3a load and have problems and need to go back. Not so many recordings yet on the new HDD that I would lose.


I'm thinking it is not the drive. I had problems with 3.15f (Since learned the wonders of C&D) and replaced the drive with a 300 Gb quickview built with Instant Cake. The old drive checked out fine and has been running for almost a year in another machine.

I'm hoping the issue relates to converting the existing 3.15f data in place and that starting clean with 6.3 solves the problem.


----------



## trehutch

So I got an upgrade on one machine on 10/14. When the update was installed and I turned on the folders the folders broke up which was really weird. Basically I have a show like the backyardigans that has 18 episodes. but it is broken into two folders one looks like a september to july folder and the second folder is from october on. I have this for a couple of shows that have multile episodes spannign over a couple months. ANyone else have this happen?? Not to bad just weird. Plus when November rolls around I don't want another folder for Nov. I want one folder for the show.

Trevor


----------



## bbodin

I'm sure this has been posted, but one problem I see is when one of the tuners is tuned to OTA that doesn't come in clearly or starts breaking up, it affects my whole tivo unit, whether I'm watching the other "good" tuner or even if I'm watching a pre-recorded show. 

If I'm watching a previously recorded show and it starts to skip, stutter, and pause...I know that as soon as I hit "live" tv that one of my tuners would have changed to record something OTA on one of my weaker OTA stations that is currently breaking up.

It's gotten so bad, that I had to remove those weaker OTA channels from the channels I reciever to prevent it automatically tuning to those to record something.


----------



## goatboy66

DeWitt said:


> Mine is one of the earliest units (With working HDMI though!)


My replacement may show up today or tomorrow, of course I don't know what software version it will have on it, I would hope the latest. I'll test it out once installed to see if it's any better.


----------



## Sir_winealot

kbohip said:


> Upon further testing I've now noticed that I can't set up ANY SP's at all without the machine rebooting itself. I thought it was just the manual OTA recording but it also reboots when I try to setup a regular SP. I wonder if a clear and delete everything will fix this issue?


Try a "Clear program data and To Do list" first.....that way you keep your recordings.


----------



## kcmurphy88

alwayscool said:


> I have the "replacement plan" insurance from D* and got a "refurbished" HR10-250 2 weeks ago.


It might matter if you own the box instead of leasing the box.


----------



## kcmurphy88

drew2k said:


> I just received 6.3a on both of my HR10s this morning, and found a bug that I hadn't seen reported already: EXIT no longer returns to the program that you were playing from the Now Playing List!
> 
> Here's how the EXIT key used to work:After playing a program from the NPL in 6.3a, if I press MENU and then EXIT, I'm taken to Live TV, and not back to the program I was just playing.


Under some conditions the back-arrow will take you from Live TV to Now Playing. I'm pretty sure this is new.


----------



## kcmurphy88

trehutch said:


> So I got an upgrade on one machine on 10/14. When the update was installed and I turned on the folders the folders broke up which was really weird. Basically I have a show like the backyardigans that has 18 episodes. but it is broken into two folders one looks like a september to july folder and the second folder is from october on. I have this for a couple of shows that have multile episodes spannign over a couple months. ANyone else have this happen?? Not to bad just weird. Plus when November rolls around I don't want another folder for Nov. I want one folder for the show.
> 
> Trevor


Sometimes a subtle change in a shows name (or some internal code) causes TiVo to treat it as two separate shows. I've seen this happen just recently with _Grey's Anatomy_ and in the past with _Enterprise_. I guess this would turn it into two folders.


----------



## kbohip

I've initiated the clear and delete everything option now. Hopefully this fixes the reboots because I REALLY like this box with the speed and folders of 6.3a. Has anyone done a full clear and delete with 6.3a and if so how long did it take?

EDIT: I've just finished doing a full clear and delete everything and so far so good. The machine is VERY fast now and seems much more stable.  I can now add SP's and it doesn't reboot. The process took a little over 2 hours. Why didn't Directv specify a clear and delete with this new software? 

I noticed something else that I think is new with 6.3a as well. It tells you in a black bar at the bottom how much guide data it has and how up to date it is. I don't remember this from 3.1.


----------



## sluciani

kbohip said:


> EDIT: I've just finished doing a full clear and delete everything and so far so good. The machine is VERY fast now and seems much more stable.  I can now add SP's and it doesn't reboot. The process took a little over 2 hours. Why didn't Directv specify a clear and delete with this new software?


Glad it worked for you. Did you wind up losing your logos as a result of the C&D?

/steve


----------



## ssieber

I live in Denver and after the upgrade, I can no longer recieve digital channel 16 or 9.1 & 9.2, the channel doesn't even show up in the test signal strength section, it shows 0 for strength and peak, before the upgrade, both were in the low 90's. Can anyone else confirm this with their 10-250 in the Denver area?

Steve


----------



## henryld

Received 6.3a on 10-14 and since then have had one total freeze up and at least one spontaneous reboot. Never had this happen before the upgrade. Cannot be sure, but audio glitches seem to be more frequent than before. If these problems persist I guess C&D is the next step; sure don't want to since I have a lot of unwatched recordings.


----------



## thebarge

I've had Tivos for 7 years, and I've been very happy. However, I've had some unfortunate problems with 6.3a. Not sure if these have been mentioned since I didn't read all 6 pages of this thread, but let me know if you've notice any similar problems. Sorry if this is a long read:

It was recording two programs, one was an OTA HD broadcast, the other was Enterprise in HD on HDNet. I hit the right arrow while watching Heroes to toggle and see what it was recording on the other tuner. When I did this it prompted me saying that that Enterprise was being recorded and what did I want to do. That was odd, since that's not the expected response.

I selected do not change the channel since I was watching/recording Heroes at the time, even though there was no reason it SHOULD be changing the channel. When I did this, I was completely locked out of the Tivo. By this, I mean it would not respond to anything. It kept recording, but I couldnt do anything. No pause, rewind, Tivo screen, absolutely nothing. As though the remote had died, yet the lights on the front blinked like it was receiving an IR signal (the buttons on the front didn't work either).

I pulled the power from it during a commercial break. This was around 9:30pm. I was trying to get it working correctly before CSI started. It booted back up, I hit the right arrow again to see what was recording on the other tuner, *BANG*, locked up again. At the next commercial break I pulled the plug again. It booted back up and I hit the Tivo button, went to "Now Playing," and saw it was recording Enterprise. I selected that, and told it to stop recording, and changed to that tuner and changed to an SD channel. I switched back to Heroes and watched the rest of the episode. This was at about 9:45 or so.

Ok, here's the next problem. Last night I decided to watch my recorded CSI it was supposed to record after Heroes. Guess what! For the first time I can remember, my Tivo screwed up a recording. It only recorded the first 30 minutes of CSI  It had nothing scheduled to record at 10:30, it didn't prompt me it was changing any channel, nothing. Just quit recording.

*sigh* I do love the increased speed of 6.3a, it's great, but not if it's going to start hiccupping and not recording programs correctly.


----------



## Sir_winealot

ssieber said:


> I live in Denver and after the upgrade, I can no longer recieve digital channel 16 or 9.1 & 9.2, the channel doesn't even show up in the test signal strength section, it shows 0 for strength and peak, before the upgrade, both were in the low 90's. Can anyone else confirm this with their 10-250 in the Denver area?
> 
> Steve


Asked and answered in your other thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=322533



> Under some conditions the back-arrow will take you from Live TV to Now Playing. I'm pretty sure this is new.


Nope ...this one has been around for quite some time.


----------



## Robert Tanner

thebarge said:


> I've had Tivos for 7 years, and I've been very happy. However, I've had some unfortunate problems with 6.3a. Not sure if these have been mentioned since I didn't read all 6 pages of this thread, but let me know if you've notice any similar problems. Sorry if this is a long read:
> 
> It was recording two programs, one was an OTA HD broadcast, the other was Enterprise in HD on HDNet. I hit the right arrow while watching Heroes to toggle and see what it was recording on the other tuner. When I did this it prompted me saying that that Enterprise was being recorded and what did I want to do. That was odd, since that's not the expected response.
> 
> I selected do not change the channel since I was watching/recording Heroes at the time, even though there was no reason it SHOULD be changing the channel. When I did this, I was completely locked out of the Tivo. By this, I mean it would not respond to anything. It kept recording, but I couldnt do anything. No pause, rewind, Tivo screen, absolutely nothing. As though the remote had died, yet the lights on the front blinked like it was receiving an IR signal (the buttons on the front didn't work either).
> 
> I pulled the power from it during a commercial break. This was around 9:30pm. I was trying to get it working correctly before CSI started. It booted back up, I hit the right arrow again to see what was recording on the other tuner, *BANG*, locked up again. At the next commercial break I pulled the plug again. It booted back up and I hit the Tivo button, went to "Now Playing," and saw it was recording Enterprise. I selected that, and told it to stop recording, and changed to that tuner and changed to an SD channel. I switched back to Heroes and watched the rest of the episode. This was at about 9:45 or so.
> 
> Ok, here's the next problem. Last night I decided to watch my recorded CSI it was supposed to record after Heroes. Guess what! For the first time I can remember, my Tivo screwed up a recording. It only recorded the first 30 minutes of CSI  It had nothing scheduled to record at 10:30, it didn't prompt me it was changing any channel, nothing. Just quit recording.
> 
> *sigh* I do love the increased speed of 6.3a, it's great, but not if it's going to start hiccupping and not recording programs correctly.


 I've experienced partial shows being recorded with 6.3a many times. I didn't see this prior to 6.3a except on rare occasions when the OTA signal disappeared. What is interesting to me is that most of the 60 minute shows that only partially record, only record 30 minutes exactly. When I watch the 30 minutes the video looks fine up until the 30 minute mark and then it just ends.


----------



## thebarge

Robert Tanner said:


> I've experienced partial shows being recorded with 6.3a many times. I didn't see this prior to 6.3a except on rare occasions when the OTA signal disappeared. What is interesting to me is that most of the 60 minute shows that only partially record, only record 30 minutes exactly. When I watch the 30 minutes the video looks fine up until the 30 minute mark and then it just ends.


Exactly what I noticed with CSI: Miami. Glad I'm not the only one with this problem. It only recorded the first 30 minutes. When I switched to what it recorded it showed as 30 minute (partial). I jumped to the end and it did what you described, just stopped. It was as though the tuner switched to record something else, but nothing was recorded during that last 30 minutes. IMHO, this is the worst case scenerio of what they could screw up (well, other than repeatedly rebooting or crashing). Now I can't trust my Tivo  Anyone else with this problem?

Maybe they just want us to upgrade to the HR20 by killing the HR10?


----------



## Flee

I figured I'd add my two cents into this 6.3a thread.

When I went to watch game 6 of the NLCS tonight I had no signal; nothing. My HR10-250 was locked-up hard.

I unplugged it and plugged it back in and thankfully it came back up (I'm considering myself lucky).

Then, I changed the channel to FOX to watch the Cardinals play the Mets and bang a good 10 second audio drop out just like everybody else is experiencing.

Then, on the other tuner I am recording Lost on ABC and I check at 8:30 pm and see that the record light is off! WTFO?!? Fortunately, I caught it in time and recorded what I missed but the main question remains is what in the holy hell is happening with this new release?

There are obviously bugs and Directv has got to know about this. The problem is that these are intermittent issues that are difficult to replicate. Until Directv acknowledges these types of problems are happening en masse we will probably not see a fix for months.


----------



## rmassey

kbohip said:


> Upon further testing I've now noticed that I can't set up ANY SP's at all without the machine rebooting itself. I thought it was just the manual OTA recording but it also reboots when I try to setup a regular SP. I wonder if a clear and delete everything will fix this issue?


I have the same problem, see post here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321384

I too live in ColoSpgs and I am creating manual recordings and then BAM... reboot. I now notice it on just creating any SP.

Did you notice that we now (kind of ) have guide data in COS?


----------



## kbohip

rmassey said:


> I have the same problem, see post here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321384
> 
> I too live in ColoSpgs and I am creating manual recordings and then BAM... reboot. I now notice it on just creating any SP.
> 
> Did you notice that we now (kind of ) have guide data in COS?


I noticed tonight that KOAA finally has guide data now! :up: The weird thing is that there is now a KOAA DT and KOAA HD in the channel guide. The HD one still has no data so I removed it and am just using the DT channel.

As for your reboot problems try a clear and delete everything. It made my unit MUCH faster and much more stable. No more reboots so far either. I also noticed the new KOAA DT with the guide data after the clear and delete as well. The only problem I have now is that I've lost channel 57. I only need the stupid CW for Smallville and Supernatural though, so I might just download them instead of worrying about it.


----------



## kbohip

sluciani said:


> Glad it worked for you. Did you wind up losing your logos as a result of the C&D?
> 
> /steve


Yea, I lost the channel logos, but I didn't really care about them anyway.


----------



## wiggo

I don't think people are getting how bad this "Deleted earlier than planned" problem is. I was out of town, and got updated to 6.3a while I was gone. I came back to find the 7 most recent shows that should have been recorded (including LOST tonight) not there, and, sure enough, there they are as "Deleted" in the Recording History.

People, when your hard disk fills up, 6.3a deletes the MOST RECENT recorded program to make room, NOT the oldest (I used to keep old things around as mine canaries--when the oldest disappear, it's time to clean up a bit; not any more--I just deleted the 7 hours of shows that should have been automatically deleted to make room for the 7 shows it recorded and then immediately deleted, according to the History).

On the plus side, menu navigation is now lightning fast. So I can find out how bad I'm screwed almost instantaneously. Even the Grid Guide populates quickly. 

Not really a good trade-off.

Keep your Now Playing list pruned. You have been warned.


----------



## sluciani

kbohip said:


> Yea, I lost the channel logos, but I didn't really care about them anyway.


That sucks. I'd love to do a C&D every 60,000 miles or so just to keep the disk from getting too fragmented, but I really like using the logos to quickly differentiate between network and non-network versions of the same show in the NP list. Why doesn't D* just send the logos nightly with the daily service data d/l?

/steve


----------



## sluciani

wiggo said:


> People, when your hard disk fills up, 6.3a deletes the MOST RECENT recorded program to make room, NOT the oldest


 I'm not saying this didn't happen to you, but this can't be true, can it? That would be a horrid bug that should have been discovered during testing.

Can anyone else confirm if the deletion order has changed? TIA.

/steve


----------



## newsposter

wiggo said:


> People, when your hard disk fills up, 6.3a deletes the MOST RECENT recorded program to make room, NOT the oldest .


I'll second the questioning of this as tivo's intended operation. I monitor space very closely but haven't had anything deleted in a while fortunately. But I would doubt tivo would operate how you described. Why change what isn't broke?

are you sure you didnt SUID any of the other stuff? It would be an extreme problem if stuff deleted from today vs old stuff a year ago. I'd dare say it's even more a problem then the other problems on here


----------



## dasexton

Received 6.3a last weekend. Season Pass recordings of Jericho, Criminal Minds, and Lost were scheduled Wednesday. Jericho recorded, not in 5.1 though, and with the audio problems others have experienced. Neither Lost nor Criminal Minds recorded. Fortunately, I had them backed up on other Tivo's in the house. Is 6.3a DirecTV's way of encouraging us all to give up our Tivo's and use their new HD DVR's--which are unavailable?

David


----------



## kjnorman

I got 6.3a last night.

I noticed the the channel settings are quite different and it defaulted me to all channels. After changing the channel list to only those I think I receive, I decided to browse the channels one by one, from the beginning, using the channel up on the remote to check that I had set my channels correctly. 

After about 18 or so channels the Tivo stopped responding to me. The TV picture carried on playing but it would not respond to the remote or the front panel buttons. Eventually I had to reboot it by unplugging it from the mains.

I have never had this happen before so I attribute it directly to 6.3a. 

My wife already complains every time there is a glitch with out OTA feed, but at least I could carm her by saying that there is no better DVR than the TiVo. But if it starts loock up on me she will not be happy, and hence neither will I.

Anybody else had a similar experiance?


----------



## bwillette

kbohip said:


> I noticed tonight that KOAA finally has guide data now! :up: The weird thing is that there is now a KOAA DT and KOAA HD in the channel guide. The HD one still has no data so I removed it and am just using the DT channel.


The 5-1 guide data in Colorado Springs is due to the efforts over at AvsForum in the Colorado Springs thread on the Local HiDef reception forum. (Sorry I can't post URLS here yet)

It's being reported if you clear your local channels and then rescan, you should get guide data for both the DT and HD ones.


----------



## thebarge

kjnorman said:


> After about 18 or so channels the Tivo stopped responding to me. The TV picture carried on playing but it would not respond to the remote or the front panel buttons. Eventually I had to reboot it by unplugging it from the mains.


I had that same exact problem. Mine happened when attempting to switch tuners to see what the other was recording. Both tuners were recording, one was OTA HD, and the other HDNet. When I tried switching it locked up, but kept playing. I rebooted, tried switching to the tuner, locked up again. I waited for a commercial break and rebooted again, then went to Now Playing to see what it was recording. Hasn't locked up since.



kjnorman said:


> My wife already complains every time there is a glitch with out OTA feed, but at least I could carm her by saying that there is no better DVR than the TiVo. But if it starts loock up on me she will not be happy, and hence neither will I.


Mine does too. She's already pushing me to record our important season passes in SD instead of OTA HD. I just can't do it though, HD looks so much better, as long as it doesn't glitch too bad. But our OTA HD feed on CBS got so bad last Friday night that it was completely unwatchable. The wife wasn't happy about having to miss Ghost Whisperer. Now with the lockups and partial recordings she's even less happy with it.


----------



## mdh333

is there a way to have a season pass record both OTA and SD? Yes, I realize that only one show could be recorded at that time because both tuners would have to work.

But, whenever I've manually told the Tivo to record SD channel 13, it drops the recording for 13.1 and such.


----------



## rmassey

kbohip said:


> As for your reboot problems try a clear and delete everything. It made my unit MUCH faster and much more stable. No more reboots so far either. I also noticed the new KOAA DT with the guide data after the clear and delete as well.


Yeah, it's on my TODO list..... I need a good block of time to do this and then redo all the SP's etc. I may also just upgrade to a 400 GB drive and get upto 50 hrs of HD.


----------



## JohnDG

wiggo said:


> I don't think people are getting how bad this "Deleted earlier than planned" problem is. I was out of town, and got updated to 6.3a while I was gone. I came back to find the 7 most recent shows that should have been recorded (including LOST tonight) not there, and, sure enough, there they are as "Deleted" in the Recording History.
> 
> People, when your hard disk fills up, 6.3a deletes the MOST RECENT recorded program to make room, NOT the oldest (I used to keep old things around as mine canaries--when the oldest disappear, it's time to clean up a bit; not any more--I just deleted the 7 hours of shows that should have been automatically deleted to make room for the 7 shows it recorded and then immediately deleted, according to the History).


Interesting. Tie this in with the reports that 3.1.5 programs are not included in folders, and it seems that 6.3 is handling the new 6.3 recorded programs separately (both for folders and what to delete when space is gone).

The way to test this is delete some 3.1.5 programs, fill up the drive, and see if the oldest 6.3 programs are then deleted to make more room.

jdg


----------



## newsposter

mdh333 said:


> is there a way to have a season pass record both OTA and SD? Yes, I realize that only one show could be recorded at that time because both tuners would have to work.
> 
> But, whenever I've manually told the Tivo to record SD channel 13, it drops the recording for 13.1 and such.


i can solve that problem. If you have the pass for 13.1 and want to manually change to 13, go to view upcoming shows and both shows will display. As noted, when you switch to 13, 13-1 comes undone. However, if you do 13.1 after you do 13, they both will stick. I'm having problems with one OTA station now and just performed this operation this morning so i'm positive it works. (sure doing it 2x sucks but oh well)

Also, im pretty sure if you go the guide and set up SP for 13 and 13.1, that it will (tuner permitting) record both feeds at the same time and should negate the need for you to do the manual trick in the first paragraph.


----------



## kbohip

dasexton said:


> Received 6.3a last weekend. Season Pass recordings of Jericho, Criminal Minds, and Lost were scheduled Wednesday. Jericho recorded, not in 5.1 though, and with the audio problems others have experienced. Neither Lost nor Criminal Minds recorded. Fortunately, I had them backed up on other Tivo's in the house. Is 6.3a DirecTV's way of encouraging us all to give up our Tivo's and use their new HD DVR's--which are unavailable?
> 
> David


I recorded those exact same shows last night and Jericho and Lost recorded perfectly. I haven't watched Criminal Minds as this is a show my wife watches. I'll ask her if there were any audio dropouts due to it being a FOX OTA program. So far after I did a C&D everything, my only complaint with 6.3a is the Fox audio dropouts. I used the HR10 heavily yesterday and didn't catch a single other bug or problem.

I will say this to anyone having 6.3a issues in this thread. Do a clear and delete everything! Before I did a C&D, the box became completely unstable, rebooting all the time and not allowing me to setup any new SP's. After the C&D it feels as stable as 3.1, with the exception of the Fox audio dropouts.


----------



## hdtvluvr

Regarding the C&D:
1. Doesn't this delete all of your recorded shows?

2. How do you set up a SP for shows that currently aren't available (for ex. Stargate SG1)?


----------



## sluciani

hdtvluvr said:


> Regarding the C&D:
> 1. Doesn't this delete all of your recorded shows?
> 
> 2. How do you set up a SP for shows that currently aren't available (for ex. Stargate SG1)?


1. Yes, along with the network logos that show in the Now Playing list. And you can't get those back, unless there's another software update in the future.

2. You can't. But you can set up a "Title" wishlist with Stargate as the search term.

/steve


----------



## kbohip

Yes, you lose the logos. It was an easy decision for me though. Losing logos or living with a box that rebooted itself every time I set up a new SP.


----------



## compupod

I have 6.3a on 2 of my 3 units. Since the upgrade, the 2 with 6.3a have been having incomplete recordings. I also notice a lag response with the remote with 6.3a. I don't have those problems with my unit still on 3.1.5f, and didn't have the problems before 6.3a. I also have 2 SP units with 6.2. 6.3a is not as quick.


----------



## GatorRob

Been lurking in here for the past 2 years and registered today to chime in with my 6.3 problem. Got the update 4 days ago and just today I'm noticing a sluggish response to the remote control buttons. Also just received my first random reboot while it was recording another show. I was watching The Office at about 8:50 while it was being recorded from 8:30 - 9pm. As I fast forwarded (I usually use the 30 second skip) at the 1st commercial break, I got the Powering Up reboot message on my tv, so I missed the last 6 minutes of the Office. I also have CSI on Season Pass so that didn't start recording on time. 

When the Tivo was ready after the reboot, I tried to make it reboot again by going back to The Office and fast forwarding a few minutes while CSI was being recorded. Again I got the random reboot. It looks like if I'm recording a show while watching another show that's also still being recorded, I get the reboot. I also watched My Name is Earl at around 8:25 while it was still recording and it didn't reboot, but that was the only show being recorded at the time. Further testing needs to be done.


----------



## Hilltop Sailor

Received my replacement HR10-250 (refurbished since no new ones are available) Wednesday and installed it Wed night. The box made its calls very early Thursday morning, but 6.3a was not installed for some unknown reason. Spent all day Thursday on the phone with D* trying to get 6.3a installed. Finally installed around 7pm with only minor audio drops on one OTA channel (FOX). Over the next several hours, the box degraded (both OTA and Satellite) to an unwatchable level with the box constantly rebooting itself. D* has agreed to send me yet another refurbished HR10-250 with no guarantee as to the manufacturer. Both the original box and the first replacement I got Wednesday were made by company "400".


----------



## Syzygy

The sound disappeared for a long time here on NBC's _L&O: CI_ and _L&O: SVU_ on Tuesday, 10/17. The dropout in the first show lasted for 15 to 20 minutes and in the second show for about 5 minutes. During each dropout, there was no sound on either the optical output or the analog output from the HR10-250.

We compensated by enabling CC, but it really sucked to have to read all the dialogue.

Repeatedly skipping backward -- in our case, to (re)read dialogue that we missed -- did NOT bring back the sound.

I checked the HDTV Programming forum for any mention of problems with these shows, but there was nary a peep there.

Using 6.3a since 9/30.


----------



## Syzygy

In 6.3a, lists spontaneously shift up or down by one or two items. I've seen it frequently in the To Do List and occasionally in Now Playing. The shifting does NOT seem to coincide with any additions or subtractions at the top of the list.


----------



## Syzygy

No spontaneous reboots here, but the response to the remote is very sluggish in 6.3a -- maybe twice as bad as it was with 3.1.5f. It's getting to be very frustrating having the responses lag behind the button presses by as much as 3 seconds.


----------



## kbohip

kbohip said:


> Yes, you lose the logos. It was an easy decision for me though. Losing logos or living with a box that rebooted itself every time I set up a new SP.


I take this back! Just now I noticed I DO have channel logos.  They were not there after I did the clear and delete everything. I'm assuming I got them back after the Tivo made a daily call. Nevertheless they are definitely there now.


----------



## compupod

It is great to have faster guides and menus, but watching the shows you record is now compromised by 6.3a. I have unplugged my 3rd unit with 3.1.5f from the phone until 6.3 is refined.


----------



## sluciani

kbohip said:


> I take this back! Just now I noticed I DO have channel logos.  They were not there after I did the clear and delete everything. I'm assuming I got them back after the Tivo made a daily call. Nevertheless they are definitely there now.


That is excellent news! Thanks for reporting this. Maybe someone at D* or Tivo finally realized they could deliver them over the phone or as part of the nightly service data d/l!

Has everyone else who's run a C&D received them again as well?

/steve


----------



## henryld

Well five days after upgrade I have experienced one random reboot and several freeze ups requiring unplug/replug. I am also getting the audio dropouts, mainly on Fox OTA, although not to frequently thus far. Will give it a few more days and if it gets worse will do the dreaded C&D.


----------



## SD493

henryld said:


> Well five days after upgrade I have experienced one random reboot and several freeze ups requiring unplug/replug. I am also getting the audio dropouts, mainly on Fox OTA, although not to frequently thus far. Will give it a few more days and if it gets worse will do the dreaded C&D.


My only problem is with the recorder being tuned to the unenabled tuner (I only have one sat line in) at random when it tunes to make a recording. I've missed several programs I have set to record this way. It never happened with the old software but only after 6.3 was installed. I did call tech support and, after convincing them that what they said could not happen was happening (I eneded up on 3rd level support) I was told to do a clear and delete. Problem not solved.
What kind of beta testing was done with this software. I realize that the people on this forum are only a small number of people with HD Tivos but you would think these problems would have shown up during beta testing (I understand that Tivo not D* developed the software and D* may have been ensured before it was released that the software was good to go--so I'm not sure who's most at fault here).


----------



## icsfsedod

Put me down for TWO lockups requiring unplug/plug in to fix. Remote response is slow to sluggish at best. Guide is faster, groups are nice, sort is nice, but not at the loss of stability. Wish I could go back. :-(

Oops, forgot to add that the Searching for Signal on Antenna In 1 is REALLY annoying and after reboots it can't find Sat 1 or Sat 2 inputs until I go test the sat signal, then everything is fine.


----------



## nrc

Random reboot last night and freezing on OTA channels. The OTA freezing was during a rain storm. Rain often causes me reception problems but it's usually typical pixellation. To check if the rain was causing the problem I did a check signal strength and the OTA signals showed stronger and more steady than they normally do during rain. Very strange.

Another symptom of this OTA behavior seems to be that I can't do anything with the guide. I bring the guide up and as soon as I hit a key to select something it goes away.


----------



## Grantbo

I received the 6.3a upgrade last week. Prior to the upgrade, my HD Tivo had absolutely 0 problems for the past 1 1/2 yrs. In the past 4 days, the Tivo has rebooted twice while watching primetime TV. The reboot takes approx 7 mins, so it's not too inconvienent...b_u_t...none-the-less, my wife appears overly concerned..."why did we get this upgrade?"...and so on.

In both instances, the reboot occured while watching OTA HD recorded content, and just prior to the reboot, and while fast forwarding (one arrrow), I lost control over the TIVO...I could not proceed with "play", "select", guide", etc. I freaked because the last reboot happened just as I was at the end of Survivor, and Probst was "tallying the votes". FWIW, I did not try to regain control of the Tivo functions by directly accessing the tivo buttons on the unit itself.

I've no experienced any audio dropouts yet, but time will tell.


----------



## goatboy66

goatboy66 said:


> Lots of reboots, 3 in 1 hour on Sunday, even worse after doing a complete reinstall. DTV is sending me a replacement unit.


The replacement they sent me was defective, sweet!


----------



## bldxyz

So, I recieved the update about a week ago (to 6.3a), and I've started to notice audio drop outs. On some shows (recorded: who watches live anymore?), I experience 5-20 seconds of silence while the image is perfect. The sound comes back after the video pixelates briefly.

Other shows, crystal clear.

From reading much of this thread, I'm either heading for worse territory, or hoping for good luck!


----------



## chemist109

This is the strangest thing. Since the software update, the remote for my DVD recorder (Pioneer DVR-533H) has been operating my Tivo! It has arrow keys for navigating its own menu system and when I use it now, it navigates the Tivo menus. It's bad since I don't see the Tivo interface when I'm using the DVD recorder's menu system and I could possibly delete something inadvertantly. I've tried changing the Tivo remote address to several different values (1,3,9) but the DVD remote still navigates the Tivos menus. Anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## Budget_HT

The Pioneer DVD remote I believe offers 3 remote addresses. When I first fired up my Pioneer DVR-520H, it interfered with my DirecTiVo's and at the time I read here or on AVSForum that the fix was to not use the first/default remote address for the Pioneer.

I changed it and everythings has worked since. But, I don't have 6.3 yet in the room where the Pioneer DVD recorder is at. I pulled the phone plug on the HD TiVo after our other one upstairs started misbehaving after it received 6.3, including many audio dropouts and a couple of gray screen freezes, resolved only by power down/power up reboots.


----------



## SteveHoltam

Got the update last weekend sometime while on vacation. Returned to a crashed Tivo. 

Rebooted, came home from work and school at 11pm last night, it had crashed again.

So far I've missed -

Kidnapped
The Nine
Jericho
Lost
Office
Supernatural
ER
and Six Degrees

This sucks!!!!!!!

Having to baby sit my Tivo is going to get old fast. I have read that some have had luck doing a clear and delete, but others mentioned that the problem was still there after. Any other opinions on this? I have a TON of programming on there, and it would be a huge job to watch it all in a short period of time.

I have been able to download a few shows of file sharing networks, but I'd rather watch them in HD and 5.1 then on my laptop. 

This is a huge pain.....


----------



## cstelter

I bought my unit early Sep 2004. I got 6.3a last Friday. So far not a single reboot that I'm aware of (yay)-- I've set up some recordings, but no new season passes. I did observe the 10 second audio dropout followed by pixelation on CSI Las Vegas last night. I've watched Criminal Minds (forget which network that is on), L&O CI, and Smallville all without a glitch, all OTA. Also I've watched a number of CBS shows that aired before the update and they played without a glitch too. 

After the glitch, I noticed that my receiver hasn't been displaying Dolby, and noticed the audio settings were set to PCM or some such. I changed it back to dolby digital output, but had already deleted the glitch recording so couldn't see if that made a difference.

Anyway, I'll keep my eye on it. Fortunately thus far it has only happened once in about 5 hours of OTA HD vieweing so that is low duty enough not to annoy me too much. We watch a lot of OTA from CBS so I suspect if it happens a lot I'll notice it when I catch up to this week's shows.


----------



## SD493

I tried to call technical support tonight. Couldn't get past "we would like you to try a few things before we connect you to technical support...". A few nights ago I got right through to a live person (persons). What's the secret to getting through to a live person without having to listen to all of the "troubleshooting tips, etc."?


----------



## RBMD

"AND, yesterday, I had a previously unseen issue - the machine becomes completely unresponsive. While it continues to output live TV on whatever channel it happened to be on, I can't change channels, go to D* Central, access the menu, etc. Neither remote commands nor direct access on the box work. Ended up having to pull the plug and restart. Twice.

Anyone else have a similar problem?"

Exact same thing happened on my 6.3 upgraded unit. Has never happened in the last two years before the upgrade. Also having the audio dropout issues on recorded shows on rare occasions followed by brief video pixilations.


----------



## hdtvluvr

I re-learned the channel up/down and page up/down commands to my mx-700 from the original HDTivo remote and now my universal remote works correctly.


----------



## SD493

SteveHoltam said:


> Got the update last weekend sometime while on vacation. Returned to a crashed Tivo.
> 
> Rebooted, came home from work and school at 11pm last night, it had crashed again.
> 
> So far I've missed -
> 
> Kidnapped
> The Nine
> Jericho
> Lost
> Office
> Supernatural
> ER
> and Six Degrees
> 
> This sucks!!!!!!!
> 
> Having to baby sit my Tivo is going to get old fast. I have read that some have had luck doing a clear and delete, but others mentioned that the problem was still there after. Any other opinions on this? I have a TON of programming on there, and it would be a huge job to watch it all in a short period of time.
> 
> I have been able to download a few shows of file sharing networks, but I'd rather watch them in HD and 5.1 then on my laptop.
> 
> This is a huge pain.....


Clear and delete didn't work for me. As it stands I now have about a 50/50 chance that something will be recorded. Hard to believe software this buggy was released.


----------



## Avenger

Well, I have started to see some of the shortcomings of 6.3a. I have experienced a variety of lengthy audio dropouts -- all on Fox OTA -- in the last 24 hours. This has occurred on both the analog and the toslink outputs on both of my updated HR10's.

I have also seen the momentary "searching for satellite" popups when changing channels.

Today, I accessed the OTA antenna signal strrength meter, and the whole HR10 hung hopelessly. I re-booted, accessed the meter again, and the unit hung again! I did this several times -- I even tried to re-scan the OTA tuners, and that hung the unit, too. 

I love the folders and the increased speed, but they HAVE to get these problems FIXED. This is entirely unacceptable.


----------



## SD493

SD493 said:


> I tried to call technical support tonight. Couldn't get past "we would like you to try a few things before we connect you to technical support...". A few nights ago I got right through to a live person (persons). What's the secret to getting through to a live person without having to listen to all of the "troubleshooting tips, etc."?


I finally got through to technical support a round about way. The automated voice system thought I wanted to change my programming or cancel so I was transferred to a live person. When they answered I told them that I was mistakenly transferred to them and wanted technical support. They then transferred me to technical support who then transferred me to advanced technical support. The person I talked to was knowledgable--my e-mails and previous phone conversations were there and she was familar with my particular problem. After talking for a while she was going to give all my information to
the person's working with 6.3 to see if they can get a fix. According to the person I talked with reverting back to the old soft ware is an option if there is not a fix.


----------



## nrc

I saw another interesting symptom during an OTA freezing episode this evening. If I rewind back in the buffer and then try to play, as soon as it hits one of the points were it froze during live play, the video jumps all the way back to the current time.


----------



## Syzygy

TiVo keeps insisting that it's going to record a show that's no longer in its schedule.

Back when a rerun of the pilot episode of _Friday Night Lights _ *was * in the NBC schedule, on Sunday 10/22 at 7pm, I scheduled a one-off recording of it because I missed the pilot. (I had, and still have, a season pass for _Friday Night Lights_, but NBC broadcast a news-magazine show in place of the pilot.)

But several days ago NBC substituted a rerun of the 10/2 episode of _Heroes _ in that Sunday time slot, and my TiVo should've quickly cancelled my request and added a record to Recording History saying that the episode is no longer in the guide. But noooo, it _still _ thinks it's going to record _Friday Night Lights_, and has thought so for several days. I even went in and changed the recording options for that particlar request, and my TiVo didn't even blink.

 Old Sunday-night lineup: 3 reruns of _Friday Night Lights_
7 Pilot
8 Eyes Wide Open
9 Wind Sprints

 Current Sunday-night lineup: 3 reruns of _Heroes_
7 Don't Look Back
8 One Giant Leap
9 Collision

Running 6.3a since 9/30. (This kind of thing never happened to me before.)


----------



## GreyGhost00

Figured I was going through another HD crash (system has been rebooting / pixelating for the past 4 days) but decided to come on here and see if there was anything up. Not surprised it's related to an upgrade (shocker).

My system works fine for about 45 minutes after a reboot, then will pixelate, stutter and generally make the entire unit unusable without pulling the power and rebooting again.

Trying the dreaded C&D to see if that fixes my problem. I've had this unit for over a year without any problems whatsoever, but now it's unusable.

One thing I wondered was where the upgrade software is placed when downloading. Could it be that it's putting in an area with potentially bad sectors and thus there's holes in the software, causing reboots?

Or the software could just be crap (more likely).


----------



## GreyGhost00

Well, I'm happy to report (not) that the C&D has transformed my HR10-250 into another 5-pound electronic paperweight. The C&D hung and did not complete after 6+ hours and now won't boot. Guess a replacement will be in order - thank goodness for the protection plan. SO, do the C&D at your own risk I guess.


----------



## agzela

I reverted back to 3.1.5...I just did not want all of the problems with 6.3a. I used InstantCake to revert back it was easy.

Just $20

http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...ROD&Product_Code=ICAKE-S2DT-HD&Category_Code=


----------



## sluciani

SD493 said:


> My only problem is with the recorder being tuned to the unenabled tuner (I only have one sat line in) at random when it tunes to make a recording. I've missed several programs I have set to record this way. It never happened with the old software but only after 6.3 was installed. I did call tech support and, after convincing them that what they said could not happen was happening (I eneded up on 3rd level support) I was told to do a clear and delete. Problem not solved.
> What kind of beta testing was done with this software. I realize that the people on this forum are only a small number of people with HD Tivos but you would think these problems would have shown up during beta testing (I understand that Tivo not D* developed the software and D* may have been ensured before it was released that the software was good to go--so I'm not sure who's most at fault here).


One of my HR10's has only a diplexed connection to Sat1 (and OTA) and I am unable to switch to the second "blank" tuner using the down arrow, even if i wanted to, which seems like logical behavior to me. Nor have I missed any recordings on it.

I can understand a blank channel being recorded if you had the unit configured for two SAT inputs, but were only connected to one, but I'm pretty sure from your prior posts, you now have your unit configured for one line in.

Is your single input SAT input plugged into Sat1 or Sat2? Not sure if that would make a difference, or if Guided Setup would let you get away with that anyway.

Is it possible you're configured and connected correctly, but having a problem with one of your transponders or your dish alignment? Do you have another HR10 in the house hooked up to compare to? E.g., you may not be able to record programs emanating from either one of the 101, 110 or 119 satellites and are just assuming that it's a single vs. dual tuner issue? I'm not sure where it is, but there is a site somewhere that tells you which channels come from which satellites. Also, I don't know what the side effects are if you improperly tell Guided Setup that you only have one LNB instead of three.

/steve


----------



## dasexton

Since Wednesday I have lost Criminal Minds, Lost, ER, Close to Home, half of Grey's Anatomy and half of Ghost Whisperer, all from OTA season passes. I spoke to both Retention and advanced tech support this morning. I told Retention I want them to send me an HD DVR that works until they figure out their software problems, at which time I will send their unit back so I can keep mine. I bought my HR10 250 from them less than a year ago and it worked perfectly until their damn upgrade. I do not want a refurbed HR10. I do not really want an HR20 because I like Tivo. Their response is that they don't send out loaners, and if I don't return my original HR10 within 7 days they will charge me for the new one, $200-some dollars--she didn't even know what they would charge me. I told them to lease me a new one and I will just keep my old one as long as they let me return the leased one as soon as they fix their software problems. No deal. I asked for referral to advanced tech, which they did. 

The advanced tech person I spoke with claimed they have NO KNOWN ISSUES with the new software related to dropped recordings. They asked me to try to record something not on a season pass and call them back to see if the recording works. They never mentioned D&C, I had to ask them about it. I was prepared to do that this morning and lose months of recorded programs we haven't watched yet until I read the recent posts from people saying D&C either just didn't work or made the problems worse.

I guess I will try today to record a couple of HD OTA programs. If that works, I wonder if wiping out the season passes and starting over might do the trick. I know others have said it, but I really can't believe DirecTV rolled this software out without testing it. If FIOS was available in my neighborhood I would be on my way out the door with DirecTV, even though I have been a happy customer since 1995.

David


----------



## dasexton

SD493 said:


> I finally got through to technical support a round about way. The automated voice system thought I wanted to change my programming or cancel so I was transferred to a live person. When they answered I told them that I was mistakenly transferred to them and wanted technical support. They then transferred me to technical support who then transferred me to advanced technical support. The person I talked to was knowledgable--my e-mails and previous phone conversations were there and she was familar with my particular problem. After talking for a while she was going to give all my information to
> the person's working with 6.3 to see if they can get a fix. According to the person I talked with reverting back to the old soft ware is an option if there is not a fix.


Who did you speak to? I would like to go back to 3.5 but I don't want to go through hacking my unit to do it. If DirecTV will roll it back for me until they fix their "upgrade" software that will take care of my problems.

Another question--several people have referred to checking their recording history--is that option available only with hacked units or is it part of the standard software?

Thanks,

David


----------



## newsposter

other than the HDMI thing, is there anything that differentiates older tivos from newer? There has to be a difference between all our machines that some people have tons of dropouts and others dont. I have only had 1 'official' dropout and the other is iffy from the perspective of ota vs 6.3 problem.


----------



## Titon

Yeesh!

I just purchased an HR10-250 off of Ebay but now i'm thinking why on earth did i do this???? I've been running an older Samsbung HD unit that has it's own faults but nothing like what i've seen with this piece of junk. Personally it might just go back on Ebay before i even hook the darn thing up.

It seems to me folks that there has to be a motive behind such a terrible upgrade. Everywhere i go to read about this there is a significant problem with this upgrade that D* is either ignoring or flat out deny's that there is a problem. Why would they do this other than trying to elimate as many of the tivo system boxes out there? Call me paranoid but it's seems to me that they cannot deny wrong doing here. 

I smell a law suit happening if they do not rectify this problem. Guarenteed.

I've used replaytv and my Samsung unit without issue for nearly 2 years. The only reason i was switching to the HD tivo unit was specifically the ability to record HD programming. But now after reading about this severe problem i'm considering, like i said, not even hooking this thing up.

If it was not for NFL Sunday ticket i'd cancel right this instant.


----------



## JimSpence

I have had no problems with the upgrade to 6.3a. Having said that, I think we need a dedicated thread where the Serial Number is posted for problem HR10s, and ones with no problem. I was going to suggest the manufacturing date, but I can't find it on the back label or on the box. With the serial number maybe we can determine a trend. Posting the SN here shouldn't cause any problems.

Good idea or no?


----------



## hdtvluvr

dasexton said:


> Another question--several people have referred to checking their recording history--is that option available only with hacked units or is it part of the standard software?


I'd like to know the answer to this also. I've looked through all of the menus and can't find it. Although, I did find in the settings that the unit calls home everyday for a service call. I never knew this.


----------



## SD493

dasexton said:


> Who did you speak to? I would like to go back to 3.5 but I don't want to go through hacking my unit to do it. If DirecTV will roll it back for me until they fix their "upgrade" software that will take care of my problems.
> 
> Another question--several people have referred to checking their recording history--is that option available only with hacked units or is it part of the standard software?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David


To check your recording history go to your "to do list." Recording history will be the first item in the "to do" list (menu-programs to record-to do list). It is part of the standard software.

I'm not sure the name of the person I spoke to. She was from Oklahoma, if that helps. In the interim, she suggested I reboot with the sat cable disconnected from the input. Everything I had done previously had been with the cable connected. Believe it or not, that seemed to solve the problem. That was last night and I set several recordings to test it, and this morning I had all of my recordings. This morning the recorder is acting normally. If you haven't rebooted with the sat line disconnected, try it. Not sure why it worked for me, but, knoock on wood, it apparently has.


----------



## ventura mike

Got home last night and found the 6.3a on my system. Upon starting to watch the tv I noticed no guide at all. It said I need to set up my channels list, which I did. Still no guide so I watched for a while and went to bed. Upon waking this am I went to check and still no guide. Called Dtv and they said I can have a replacement sent out (with a new 2 year commitment).

Has anybody else lost their guide with this 6.3a upgrade? My machine has performed flawlessly for the last two years and now this!

It was interesting that the gal with Dtv kept telling me that this upgrade came from TiVo and not Dtv. I said I don't pay my money to TiVo and not to keep telling me this.

I think I am goung back to 3.1.5 and leave the phone unplugged.

Mike


----------



## Cody21

Yes - the GUIDE is gone ... you have to reset it ... Go into the CHANNELS list and click on the THUMBS UP on every station you want in your FAVORITES.


----------



## Cody21

and this D* thing where they just want to start sending out the new units to fix these KNOWN ISSUES and demand a 2-year contract has gotten beyond ridiculous. They smell more and more like the Cable company circa 10 years ago. The people answering their phones are truly clueless.


----------



## SD493

Cody21 said:


> and this D* thing where they just want to start sending out the new units to fix these KNOWN ISSUES and demand a 2-year contract has gotten beyond ridiculous. They smell more and more like the Cable company circa 10 years ago. The people answering their phones are truly clueless.


I know we bash the CSRs but, I've got to say, that everyone I've talked to at
D* in advanced support about 6.3 has been very knowledgable and no one has suggested that a new unit be sent out.


----------



## TimGoodwin

I've had a strange thing just happen to one of mine. I turned on one of the XM channels then left the room for about 45 minutes or so and came back the music was playing but the Texas, Nebraska game was frozen on the screen. Anybody seen anything like this? I using HDMI to a LG plasma.


----------



## Robert Tanner

I can attest to the statement that 6.3a is not recording current events if the disk is full. It should be deleting the older programs first that were recorded with the option to delete as space is needed. But instead of doing this, it simply isn't recording the currently scheduled events if the disk is full.


----------



## lightguy48

Fyi, I may have overlooked this but since upgrading to 6.3a I've experienced the audio problem, but even MORE frustrating is now my local 10.2 channel won't work, it plays for about 1-2 seconds, then pauses for 1 second, then it does it again over and over...

Talked to D* Advanced Support and they say it's a known issue. 

I'm requesting a credit for my service till they get the problem fixed because here in Waco 10.2 is the only source for the CW network and we can't watch it because of their jacked up software!


----------



## hdtvluvr

SD493 said:


> To check your recording history go to your "to do list." Recording history will be the first item in the "to do" list (menu-programs to record-to do list). It is part of the standard software.


Thanks. I never saw this. I always noticed the show names in this list and never read the top line.


----------



## hpb

When my 6.3a TiVo has the audio dropout problem it registers this error on the console from the serial port.

"Hardware input buffer overflowed on audio stream; reason: ring buffer too full."

Then there are four messages:

"video stop --> SUCCESS"
"audio stop --> SUCCESS"
"ausio restart --> SUCCESS"
"video restart --> SUCCESS"

Immediately the sound returns.

There is problem with 6.3a, here is the log information proving it.


----------



## divedude

The phone lines are unplugged on both of my units and staying that way. I might even cancel my phone service to make sure there is no way 6.3 gets activated  I am perfectly happy with 3.1.5 and working TiVo's :up:


----------



## hpb

Sorry about the dup info

Found others quoting the same info.

Anyone know how we can report the errors. DirecTv will have no idea what we are talking about. 

Maybe TiVoPony could help?


----------



## TLTivo

I got my 6.3 update a few days ago. Since then all HD recordings are incomplete.
CSI, Criminal Minds, Friday Night Lights, etc, all start but seem to stop and random
times. 

I called and spoke to a CSR who was no help.


----------



## redram38

I have been watching the game on FOX OTA since about the 6th inning and have had at least 5 or 6 audio drops each about 10 seconds long.


----------



## sluciani

hpb said:


> When my 6.3a TiVo has the audio dropout problem it registers this error on the console from the serial port.
> 
> "Hardware input buffer overflowed on audio stream; reason: ring buffer too full."
> 
> Then there are four messages:
> 
> "video stop --> SUCCESS"
> "audio stop --> SUCCESS"
> "ausio restart --> SUCCESS"
> "video restart --> SUCCESS"
> 
> Immediately the sound returns.
> 
> There is problem with 6.3a, here is the log information proving it.


Good info. One possibility is that 6.3a is using more resident system memory than 3.15f, making less available for critical functions under certain conditions. Since OTA HD programs transmit more data than their D* compressed HD counterparts, OTA would be more likely to cause buffer overflows.

I could be wrong, but I'd be willing to bet this is the problem. Hopefullly some clever tweaking by the Tivo engineers can work around this.

/steve


----------



## DeWitt

DeWitt said:


> I've only had 6.3a for a few days. Last night while watching a sat channel it hung for a second then rebooted. When it came back the remote was very slow to react (5-6 minutes from press of button to action)
> 
> I forced another restart. It initially came back up, but started to freeze then go into a slow response thing again.
> 
> Tried a clear and delete. Ran all night still stuck on the delete.
> 
> If still stuck tonight I'll get out my 3.15 instant cake and redo it.
> 
> So put me down as a now unusable TIVO after 6.3a.
> 
> I'll let it upgrade to 6.3 again, but this time I'll force a C&D right away rather than risk the upgrade process again.


I reimaged to 3.15 with instant cake. Two days later, pending restart again. This time I forced a C&D to go clean with 6.3a. Since then all has been well for several days. My guess is that the upgrade of the existing software/database is not always clean.

And since several people asked, mine is one of the oldest units, although with a newer quickview 300 drive.


----------



## chemist109

chemist109 said:


> This is the strangest thing. Since the software update, the remote for my DVD recorder (Pioneer DVR-533H) has been operating my Tivo! It has arrow keys for navigating its own menu system and when I use it now, it navigates the Tivo menus. It's bad since I don't see the Tivo interface when I'm using the DVD recorder's menu system and I could possibly delete something inadvertantly. I've tried changing the Tivo remote address to several different values (1,3,9) but the DVD remote still navigates the Tivos menus. Anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions?





Budget_HT said:


> The Pioneer DVD remote I believe offers 3 remote addresses. When I first fired up my Pioneer DVR-520H, it interfered with my DirecTiVo's and at the time I read here or on AVSForum that the fix was to not use the first/default remote address for the Pioneer.
> 
> I changed it and everythings has worked since. But, I don't have 6.3 yet in the room where the Pioneer DVD recorder is at. I pulled the phone plug on the HD TiVo after our other one upstairs started misbehaving after it received 6.3, including many audio dropouts and a couple of gray screen freezes, resolved only by power down/power up reboots.


I just wanted to thank Budget_HT for his input. Once I knew to look for remote addresses for my recorder, I changed the recorder and the remote to address 2 and everything works without interference. For any others with the same/similar model recorder, changing the address on the recorder is simple. Go to the last option in the setup menu and change the recorder to address 2 or 3. Then, push and hold the "return" key on the remote and press the 2 or 3 key on the remote. Hold both buttons until the red light on the remote comes on.


----------



## GreyGhost00

Number for Advanced Technical Support?

Direct # - I used to know it but can't find it.


----------

EDIT: Never mind. I just called Retention and had them transfer me directly - so much easier than dealing with the front-line lackeys.

Replacement unit is one the way. Will give an update when I receive it.


----------



## Budget_HT

chemist109 said:


> I just wanted to thank Budget_HT for his input. Once I knew to look for remote addresses for my recorder, I changed the recorder and the remote to address 2 and everything works without interference. For any others with the same/similar model recorder, changing the address on the recorder is simple. Go to the last option in the setup menu and change the recorder to address 2 or 3. Then, push and hold the "return" key on the remote and press the 2 or 3 key on the remote. Hold both buttons until the red light on the remote comes on.


Glad to help. I learned it here, and I shared it here. That's what this great forum is all about.

I actually have 2 Pioneer DVDRs (using remote codes 2 and 3) and 4 DirecTiVo's (2 HD and 2 SD) in the same room. Once I set the Pioneer DVDRs away from remote code 1, everything has worked fine ever since.


----------



## Syzygy

I just now tried to watch _Fox NFL Sunday_, recorded off channel 88 (the NY feed) because my local Fox station sometimes pixelates and freezes. I saw this instead:

*Error playing a recording

The Recorder was not able to record this program because
there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been
trying to record on a channel that you don't receive.*

_Press Select to continue._

(When you exit from this display, you don't "continue"; you always go all the way back to the main menu.)

I checked at 12:03 and the Jets-Lions game was coming through fine on 88. So it's still a channel I receive.

I've been running 6.3a since 9/30. I never saw this before (on a channel I receive), in the whole 27 months I've had my HR10.
_________

P.S. -- My disk was just about full; that is, all my recorded suggestions had been deleted. I've deleted a couple of my own programs since, which might explain why a recording is happening right now.
_________

P.P.S. -- Usually, old programs have been getting deleted in the correct order: first suggestions, then the oldest exclamation point, and so on. And I saw it happen again (the oldest exclamation point getting deleted) after the incident reported here.


----------



## captenblack

Just got 6.3a yesterday and today I'm noticing audio drop outs about 8-10 seconds long every once in a while during the Cincinnati/Carolina NFL game on Fox OTA.

Also randomly rebooted sometime yesterday.

Edit: Rebooted again just now. Had this exact problem on my older Series 2 tivo last year when it upgraded to 6.3. When I upgraded the hard drive the problem went away. Might do that, or might revert back to 3.1


----------



## velvetkat

Last night I got a different problem with my HD10-250 that I have not seen posted here yet. When I was trying to tivo back to rewatch something it would not stop from going backwards. At first I thought maybe the batteries were dead in the remote but even using another remote did nothing. I finally had to reboot the receiver to stop it. Today I was jumping between two channels and the screen just went black. Again I had to reboot to get it to work. Has anyone else seen these problems? 

Thanks!


----------



## dasexton

Thanks to SD493 I found and checked the recording history yesterday and determined that my new recordings were being shortened or dropped because the disk was too full. After clearing some old programs, I recorded 2 hours of OTA HD last night without any glitches. Now all I have to do is wait to see if the season passes work correctly later this week.

That is the (hopefully) good news. The bad news is DirecTV tech support. To roll out software that erases newly-recorded material before older material without warning customers, and worse, apparently without knowing about the problem, is pathetic. Did Bill Gates design this update and the beta testing? Also frustrating is that even though I know several of this from this forum have called tech support, they are still denying knowledge of any 6.3 problems other than changing the settings back to the default values. They offered no help or suggestions beyond the unplug and reboot; when I called back and told them that didn't work they were prepared to replace my HD10 250, but of course could not tell me whether they would be sending an HD10 or an HD20. I spoke with "advanced" tech support twice, and they were no more help than the first level. They did not ask me what the recording history indicated, suggest that I check it, nothing. I have been with DTV since 1995 except for a one-year stint with Dish forced by a move, after which I couldn't wait to return to DTV. I have received excellent service from DTV until this 6.3 fiasco.

This experience has made me start thinking about FIOS when it becomes available. My wife told me a couple days ago one of her friend's husbands is thinking of switching from Dish to DTV, and she suggested he call me to ask about DTV. Before 6.3 I would have had no problem recommending DTV over Dish; now I'm not so sure. I wonder if DTV cares?


----------



## bellbm

I'm having this same problem as well, since I only have one sattelite line hooked up. The majority of my recrodings are OTA, but I do record some HBO and Showtime. Normally, as long as the receiver wasn't tuned to a satellite station, the receiver would always "find" the satellite signal. Now, I can only tune the satellite stations on one tuner, so hopefully my recordings will work. I'll have to make sure I am "watching" the tuner which does not receive satellite.


----------



## lord-dogbert

Been on since Thursday with no problems with CSI, or HDnet, Discovery HD stuff yet. . I don't have an OTA antenna so I'm reliant on Direct's birds for HD.

Box was previously hacked with THE ZIPPER, I just changed updatesoftware=true so that I didn't have to go slices. Planning on rehacking tonight


----------



## Panchovilla

First and only problem so far - I recorded "Shark", attempted to play it - went to a blank Tivo central screen for 5 or 6 seconds - then went to the delete screen (keep or delete? not sure how to describe it). I haven't had any other problems.


----------



## SD493

bellbm said:


> I'm having this same problem as well, since I only have one sattelite line hooked up. The majority of my recrodings are OTA, but I do record some HBO and Showtime. Normally, as long as the receiver wasn't tuned to a satellite station, the receiver would always "find" the satellite signal. Now, I can only tune the satellite stations on one tuner, so hopefully my recordings will work. I'll have to make sure I am "watching" the tuner which does not receive satellite.


I'll called tech support twice with the same problem. The first time I was told to do a "clear and delete."  I missed even more recordings after that. If the recorder was on a sat channel when it was time to record it would switch to the other tuner to record so I missed the recordings. The second time I called I was told to reboot with the sat line disconnected. I had rebooted several times but never with the sat line disconnected. I haven't had any problems since. Also, right after I called I noticed that the light on my phone was lit indicating that something was being downloaded. I checked and something was being downloaded. I'm not sure if that was related but, that was last Friday night, and I haven't had any problems with missing a recording since. I'm not sure if the fix was rebooting with the sat line disconnected or the download or both. Of course, if you have both tuners enabled but only one sat input connected you can expect to miss some recordings.


----------



## sluciani

SD493 said:


> Of course, if you have both tuners enabled but only one sat input connected you can expect to miss some recordings.


Bellbm posted he is set up for two tuners over in the "6.3 Changes..." thread. One of my 6.3a HR10s is set up for one tuner and it is working fine.


----------



## SD493

sluciani said:


> Bellbm posted he is set up for two tuners over in the "6.3 Changes..." thread. One of my 6.3a HR10s is set up for one tuner and it is working fine.


I posted earlier that my problems with 6.3 (only one tuner enabled but the software didn't recognize that and so I missed recordings when it went to the unused tuner) had been resolved but I missed a recording last night and the tuner is back to its old behavior.


----------



## SD493

SD493 said:


> I posted earlier that my problems with 6.3 (only one tuner enabled but the software didn't recognize that and so I missed recordings when it went to the unused tuner) had been resolved but I missed a recording last night and the tuner is back to its old behavior.


Just got an e-mail from D*. They are sending me a replacement receiver at no charge (no mention of a contract) since the problem is apparently due to a software glitch in the software they sent out. We'll see. E* is looking better and better.


----------



## merlin803

SD493 said:


> Just got an e-mail from D*. They are sending me a replacement receiver at no charge (no mention of a contract) since the problem is apparently due to a software glitch in the software they sent out. We'll see. E* is looking better and better.


Unfortunatly, I agree that E* is looking better and better and have begun investigating the possible benefits of the switch myself.


----------



## OaklandRobb

Has Earl posted on any of these issues with 6.3a yet, either in terms of anything we can do in the interim or when/if there might be a 6.3b? I trust the information he provides. I assume if he hasn't commented then there is nothing definitive yet to say.


Robb


----------



## jcricket

Earl has his HR10 turned off, so I'm not sure if that involved anymore in Tivo related stuff. He's all a twitter about the HR20 these days.


----------



## SD493

SD493 said:


> I know we bash the CSRs but, I've got to say, that everyone I've talked to at
> D* in advanced support about 6.3 has been very knowledgable and no one has suggested that a new unit be sent out.


I'll admit when I am wrong. D* is sending me a "new", I assume refurbished, unit.


----------



## TomF

I've already posted that I'm experiencing the audio dropouts with 6.3a, but today I had another reboot. I've had my HR10 for just over a year and in that entire time, the only time I've seen it reboot on it's own was the day before I got the update about a week or two ago. Since then I've watched it reboot twice.

Yesterday, replaying the F1 final race, the picture froze, but the audio continued, then the screen went gray. I watched this for a few seconds and then fast forwarded. The picture came back, so I hit did a rewind and I could see the picture right up to the point before the screen went blank, but after hitting play, the screen froze and then blanked out again at the same place. I did this again and got the same results; I could see the picture in 1x RW, but blank screen during Play.

Another thing that happened yesterday: I had local OTA channels on both tuners, changed one to HBO-HD and got the "Searching for satellite ..." message. I changed back to the previous channel and the message was gone. Did previous channel again to get to HBO-HD and again got the message. Did this several times before it went away. I'm using a brand new AT9 dish with the Zinwell 6x8 switch and the reception numbers have been higher than with the 3-LNB dish.

I've also experimented with the DD settings after reading that some people were able to make the audio problem go away after turning off Dolby on either the input, the output, or both. I have the audio dropout on all combinations of DD being on and off. I've experienced this on Fox OTA live during the playoffs and World Series, and on CBS OTA recordings. All of my CBS OTA recordings have had the dropouts since 6.3a.

I did not experience these problem before 6.3a. I find it unbelievable that DirecTV would release an update that offered new "features" but decreased the usability and reliability of a previously rock-solid (for me) box. I got a HR20 on 10/9 and amazingly enough, it's now more reliable than my HR10!


----------



## cstelter

I've had 6.3a now for just over a week. I've watched probably 8-12 hours of HD content from CBS, NBC, and CW. In all that I saw one glitch on CSI Las Vegas. 

But then I watch the Vikings/Seattle game on Fox (local OTA). I didn't have a lot of time to watch it, so I was making liberal use of the FF button, but even so I must have encountered 3-5 dropouts in the 4 hour recording. I bet I FF'd over 2/3 of the show so odd are there were closer to 12-15 dropouts in the recording, maybe more. Fortunately I don't watch that station very much so I'm not yet being annoyed by this glitch. 

Still, I hope we hear they're pushing a new version out soon.

No problems whatsoever about shows being deleted out of order or with the unit rebooting as far as I know. 
--
Craig


----------



## Fish Man

Well, for another data point:

I've had 6.3a since last Wednesday (October 18).

So far, I have observed the following bugs:


Audio dropouts.
Incomplete recordings from OTA channels. (Recording starts on time, stops before the end of the show, occasionally only a few minutes into the show.)
Spontaneous reboots.

The first spontaneous reboots were observed for the first time today. It rebooted itself at least three times this afternoon.

The incomplete recordings, at least most of them *were not* associated with a reboot. It will simply stop recording, but not reboot and otherwise appear to be operating normally.

What a travesty! "Folders" are certainly not worth this!


----------



## TomF

TomF said:


> Yesterday, replaying the F1 final race, the picture froze, but the audio continued, then the screen went gray. I watched this for a few seconds and then fast forwarded. The picture came back, so I hit did a rewind and I could see the picture right up to the point before the screen went blank, but after hitting play, the screen froze and then blanked out again at the same place. I did this again and got the same results; I could see the picture in 1x RW, but blank screen during Play.!


Picture froze again tonight during Live TV before I could select a recording to watch. I could do Replay, but when it got to the same place it froze again. Tried again a couple of times, but same result. I tried 30 second skip and picture wouldn't move. Had to change channels to get rid of the problem.

DirecTV, are you listening??!! You've broken perfectly good boxes with this release! How about at least communicating SOMETHING to your customers who pay over $1,000 in programming each year as to when you're going to fix this screwup??!!


----------



## rx3

I reluctantly let my HR10-250 update and I regret it big time. I've had my box for about 3 yrs and was generally pleased with the picture. 

I don't know if the update is related but, since the update, I'm noticing major pixelation in dark scenes with alot of action. It looks like absolute crap and I'm pissed! 

DTV has done alot of things to upset me in the past but, this takes the cake. If this pixelation continues I'm definitely leaving.

Has anyone else noticed increased pixelation?


----------



## Joe Jensen

I have a problem that I haven't read here yet. I have an unmodded unit. Since the upgrade I cannot use the channel up/down buttons to change channels (channel surf). The remote buttons work when in menus so I know it's not the remote.

I also have had at least two reboots in 3 days, (non for months at a time before the upgrade). I've also had the audio drop outs and more pixelation then normal....joe


----------



## rod456

D*, if your listening and you care about your customers, you need to acknowledge the problem, notify your customers that you are aware of the problem and working on fixing the problems that you have created for your customers. At least your customers would know you care about providing them with quality service and not just putting them off with canned responses from your front line CS reps.


----------



## fasTLane

Where is our inside source? He should be able to tell us where this stands. No problem back when this 'upgrade' was about to 'hit' as we would get regular notices of what to expect. Now it is like a disappearance act in Vegas. Get on with the show already!


----------



## mr.unnatural

I've had 6.3a for well over three weeks now and I've done everything possible to get rid of the dropout problems. I've allowed the units to update naturally, I've updated them manually, I've done a C&DE and anything else I could think of. I haven't had any recordings come up short, probably because I have 500GB in each of my three HDTivos and none of them ever come close to getting filled up. I've only experienced the stuttering and freezing once and only had one spontaneous reboot at the beginning of Lost while watching another recording. I have experienced the extraction problems discussed elsewhere but I won't say any more about it other than it appears to be another side effect of 6.3a. The biggest problem is the constant DD audio dropouts.

Last night, I cleared the recordings off of two of my HDTivos and reloaded 3.1.5f onto them. I expect to follow suit tonight on the third unit. I already hate the slow UI after getting used to 6.3a but the constant dropouts were simply unacceptable and could no longer be tolerated at any cost.

6.3a breaks our HDTivos, plain and simple. I don't understand why DTV would release a software update that causes so many problems. I can only assume that it's some sort of conspiracy to get everyone to change over to their DVRs by making the HR10-250's impossible to watch. This was an update we didn't need until it was fully tested and fixed to remove the obvious bugs that are still present. For now, I'll suffer with the slower menus and lack of folders until DTV can get their act together and issue a working version of 6.3. The biggest hurdle will be to get them to admit there's a problem.


----------



## RonH54

I just received upgrade Sunday night(10-22) and everything went fine Monday. Tuesday morning when I turned on the TV I had sound but no Video. I couldn't access Menu or anything. I unplugged the HR10-250 unit and then replugged in and video came back. Not sure this is 6.3a related but I have had this unit since March '06 and this the 1st time I have seen this. I'll just wait and see if it happens again.


----------



## JohnDG

sluciani said:


> Good info. One possibility is that 6.3a is using more resident system memory than 3.15f, making less available for critical functions under certain conditions. Since OTA HD programs transmit more data than their D* compressed HD counterparts, OTA would be more likely to cause buffer overflows.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'd be willing to bet this is the problem. Hopefullly some clever tweaking by the Tivo engineers can work around this.


Personally, I think this is a secondary symptom of the problem. IMHO, what happens is that the TiVo is freezing on the processing of the DD stream, and is going into error recovery mode when the buffer overflows.

IMHO the initial problem that is causing the freeze in the DD stream processing has to do with new processing code for DD stream errors that is meant to fix the problem with legacy DD receivers and the "(EXPLOSIVE) Static Pop when switching DD channels" that was reported a couple of years ago."

They need to fix this new section of code.

jdg


----------



## mlisowski

Just got 6.3a the other day and received logos yesterday...then the stuttering and slow menus started. I rebooted several times to no avail. I tried the clear and delete suggestions and guide data and it won't finish that. It looks like I'll be taking an image from my other HD Tivo and reimaging my hard drive and starting from scratch.


----------



## cstelter

cstelter said:


> No problems whatsoever about shows being deleted out of order or with the unit rebooting as far as I know.
> --
> Craig


Shortly after posting the above last night, I sat down for some TV and saw that I had 2 'Nothing But Trailers'-- odd because I have that SP at KAM=1. It was 2 partials with about 5 minutes missing in the middle. I suspect the box rebooted at 10:12am yesterday and came back at 10:17am. Hard to say if this was the first such reboot, or just the first one I had ever noticed.

Is there any way to determine the uptime of the box? I was looking through System Information, but didn't see anything.

I have about 8 recordings from last week that I haven't watched yet. I know I looked through at least 6 of them and none of them looked short (green bar all the way to 1:00), so I don't think I've had any short recordings yet.

... Becoming more anxious about getting a new update to fix this. I'm going to have to start scheduling redundant recordings on my older SD unit.


----------



## trekbiker

I got the 6.3a upgrade last week and everything was great (much faster) until i tried to watch a OTA HD season pass show. Instead of recording the scheduled channel 21-1(ABC HD) it recorded 14(CW). THe guide listing for 14 is identical to 21-1, but the shows are different. If i record 21-1 from the guide it records fine, if i search by time/channel or use season pass it records 14 instead. All other channels that i have tried are recording fine. Called D* and they were no help, told me they would have to research and call me back.


----------



## mikeny

Audio drops noted during the World Series tonight OTA FOX. As others described, 8 seconds or so, terminating in pixelations in the middle of the screen. :down:

Also get some static pops especially, going into the menus from a DD show.

Onkyo receiver. (H520, I believe)


----------



## rod456

mikeny said:


> Audio drops noted during the World Series tonight OTA FOX. As others described, 8 seconds or so, terminating in pixelations in the middle of the screen. :down:
> 
> Also get some static pops especially, going into the menus from a DD show.
> 
> Onkyo receiver. (H520, I believe)


I had an audio dropout on *SAT HD East Coast Fox * channel watching the WS game as well. 4th inning right after the Roberto Duran Chevy commercial. This was a dropout on Sat and not OTA, so this happens on Sat HD channels as well and this has not been the first since 6.3 either.


----------



## spooniep

I got the 6.3a upgrade about a week ago, and everything seemed fine for the first few days.

For the last two days, I've had one spontaneous reboot (no big deal), but the bigger problem is that sometimes the TiVo becomes totally non-responsive to all buttons (on the face panel or remote). It still continues to show live TV at the time, but other than that, it doesn't do anything. I have to do the power cord yank three times in the last 24 hours now.

Has anyone else had this problem with 6.3a, or does it sound like another unrelated problem.... And does anyone have any suggestions, other than buying a new HR10-250 (not that I'm confident that would be a good move either).


----------



## spooniep

Grantbo said:


> I received the 6.3a upgrade last week. Prior to the upgrade, my HD Tivo had absolutely 0 problems for the past 1 1/2 yrs. In the past 4 days, the Tivo has rebooted twice while watching primetime TV. The reboot takes approx 7 mins, so it's not too inconvienent...b_u_t...none-the-less, my wife appears overly concerned..."why did we get this upgrade?"...and so on.
> 
> In both instances, the reboot occured while watching OTA HD recorded content, and just prior to the reboot, and while fast forwarding (one arrrow), I lost control over the TIVO...I could not proceed with "play", "select", guide", etc. I freaked because the last reboot happened just as I was at the end of Survivor, and Probst was "tallying the votes". FWIW, I did not try to regain control of the Tivo functions by directly accessing the tivo buttons on the unit itself.
> 
> I've no experienced any audio dropouts yet, but time will tell.


This is the exact same problem I'm having. I wish someone had a solution to this mess.


----------



## CDTV

This may have been posted but after my upgrade to 6.3, it switched my audio-output from DD to "DD to PCM" which translates to no DD output at all. This is odd because it kept ALL my other settings the same pre-upgrade (season passes, video output, etc.)...it drove me a bit crazy for a bit (kept thinking my feeds weren't DD even tho I knew different) but was happy to solve it...hope it helps others...

PS: My OTA audio drop-outs/pixelations happened during the series too last nite...


----------



## jeffstra

Got the update last night. First of all I don't believe the talk that the update is received through the sattelite and the phone call is just to restart. I called yesterday and the download took several minutes and then the phone status said "pending restart". I suppose a second call would then restart the receiver because unless you looked at your phone settings there would be nothing to prompt you to restart. Of course I did restart and just like any computer the update installed upon restart. Second, I don't remember reading about all the changed menus including the phone setting menu. Many others also changed. Some items I'm not sure what they do like "Connect to DVR service". I don't have OTA channels and so far no problems but much faster.


----------



## SD493

Another problem I am having: I can't trust my season passes. I checked my season past for "Lost." Tonight's episode was scheduled to record, but next weeks episode was listed but said "will not be recorded." It was not listed as a repeat so I'm not sure why it wasn't scheduled to be recorded. I checked another season pass and it was the same thing: next week's episode wasn't scheduled to record. These episodes weren't listed as repeats and there was no conflicts ("Lost" is #1 on my season pass list). I'll just have to check my season passes regularly to make sure the shows will be recorded.


----------



## stiffi

rod456 said:


> I had an audio dropout on *SAT HD East Coast Fox * channel watching the WS game as well. 4th inning right after the Roberto Duran Chevy commercial. This was a dropout on Sat and not OTA, so this happens on Sat HD channels as well and this has not been the first since 6.3 either.


I watched the entire game last night (commercials and all) and didnt' notice any dropouts.

I switched to Dolby Digital for the first time. Before reading this thread I didn't know I had to switch to DD. I was wondering why my home theater receiver would never play the DD properly. Now I know!

As for the dropouts, I had them like crazy before.

Is it possible the switch (either to or from ) DD causes the problem?


----------



## mhn2

spooniep said:


> I got the 6.3a upgrade about a week ago, and everything seemed fine for the first few days.
> 
> For the last two days, I've had one spontaneous reboot (no big deal), but the bigger problem is that sometimes the TiVo becomes totally non-responsive to all buttons (on the face panel or remote). It still continues to show live TV at the time, but other than that, it doesn't do anything. I have to do the power cord yank three times in the last 24 hours now.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem with 6.3a, or does it sound like another unrelated problem.... And does anyone have any suggestions, other than buying a new HR10-250 (not that I'm confident that would be a good move either).


I had the exact same problem this morning. I hope this does not start happening over and over. I am really starting to believe there is some serious bugs with 6.3 that need to be worked out soon.


----------



## newsposter

SD493 said:


> Another problem I am having: I can't trust my season passes. .


what's your error message? Just 'wont record'? I've been getting things like wont record because someone changed the pass but no one has. however i've been fortunate enough that the programs truly are repeats. I'm assuming repeats show up as a 28 day thing, not 'changed pass.'


----------



## wmcbrine

jeffstra said:


> Got the update last night. First of all I don't believe the talk that the update is received through the sattelite and the phone call is just to restart. I called yesterday and the download took several minutes


If it were downloading over the phone, it would take the better part of an hour.

Both satellite and phone distribution occur, but I'm pretty sure we're still in the time frame where it's coming down over sat.



> _and then the phone status said "pending restart". I suppose a second call would then restart the receiver because unless you looked at your phone settings there would be nothing to prompt you to restart._


No. "Pending restart" means that an automatic restart has been scheduled, to occur at a hopefully-unobtrusive time, like 2:00am. You don't need another call, nor are you expected to restart manually (but you can if you like).


----------



## SD493

They sent out a "new" receiver. It didn't solve my problem (I have only have one sat line in--after 6.3 the fact that I had only one tuner enabled was not recognized
and recordings were attempted on the unenabled tuner which meant I missed recordings). I foolishly let 6.3 download on my replacement receiver-it had 3.1 installed on it. They are going to send somebody out to install a second line.


----------



## SD493

Has anyone else with only one sat line in and one tuner enabled had problems with the software not recognizing that only one tuner was enabled and tuning the receiver to the unenabled tuner for recordings (since there is no sat signal there nothing is recorded)? The different people I've spoken to at D* about my problem say I'm the only one that has called with this particular problem.

(The final solution from D* is to send someone out to run a second line.)


----------



## GotATiVoToo

Well, I guess I did jinx myself with my message some days ago that all was working well for me after a restart.

It did indeed work fine for about a week, I guess. Then, the other night I started noticing some glitching. Thinking to myself, "Well, if I have to reboot it once a week that's not too bad," I did indeed reboot.

Tonight, I came home to find that the recorder had apparently crashed 13 minutes into "Lost", rebooted, and resumed recording, thus missing part of the show (*).

Disgusted, I sat down to watch a recorded SD program, which had a momentary pause in the audio and video approximately once every three to five seconds.

I notice also that navigation of all menus is extremely slow, and even the background videos behind the menus are not playing smoothly.

DirecTV and TiVo, you screwed me.

(*) Fortunately, a friend has Comcast cable and a Series 3, so I'll be able to go to his house and watch the show.


----------



## sluciani

SD493 said:


> Has anyone else with only one sat line in and one tuner enabled had problems with the software not recognizing that only one tuner was enabled and tuning the receiver to the unenabled tuner for recordings (since there is no sat signal there nothing is recorded)? The different people I've spoken to at D* about my problem say I'm the only one that has called with this particular problem.)


I'm not having any missed recording problems. I told guided setup I wanted to set up SAT+OTA, and that I have a triple LNB dish with only one sat line connected.

/steve


----------



## Phod

Add me to the list of working 3.15f Tivo and now unstable 6.3a Tivo.

Stock drive, 3.15f working flawlessly.. never a reboot or anything. Now with 6.3a over a week, I've had 2 reboots that I know of (one was after the remote stopped responding yet the programming continued) and one total lock up (one morning it was just a black screen and no response from remote or unit buttons).

Now I'm not sure what I'm going to do if it continues. Do I dare get another refurbished from DirecTV? Yes, it's free but you never know what you're going to get (this is my 4th Tivo.. once I was sent one where the #2 tuner didn't work at all and they almost tried to make me pay $75 for a service call to fix it). Or do I just break down and buy a $200 hard drive from Weaknees and be done with it. (it seems like replacing the stock drive fixes things).

I hate DirecTV. If it wasn't for Sunday ticket, I'd be gone in a flash.


----------



## NYHeel

Well I just got 6.3a and I figured I'd be fine since I don't use OTA. But I just got a short recording on Criminal Minds last night. It stopped after 40 minutes. I don't understand, how does something like that happen? I recorded it from channel 80 as I'm in the NY market. The weird thing is that it successfully recorded Lost (thank god) on channel 86 at the same time. Has anyone had a short recording problem on non-OTA channels?


----------



## SD493

sluciani said:


> I'm not having any missed recording problems. I told guided setup I wanted to set up SAT+OTA, and that I have a triple LNB dish with only one sat line connected.
> 
> /steve


That's the way mine was set up for over two years. There was no problems until 6.3. They sent a replacement receiver. It was fine until 6.3 downloaded. A service man is coming out Wednesday to run a second line. Don't know why 
6.3 affected me like this on two units and few, if any, others are having this problem (and I did go through guided setup more than once to make sure only one tuner was enabled). Both units were set up exactly the same--for OTA +Sat
with only one sat input and one tuner enabled. The first unit worked flawlessly for over two years--then came 6.3. The refurb unit they sent out worked fine until
6.3 was downloaded.


----------



## spooniep

I for one am outraged about this whole 6.3a reboot and freeze problem. I went for 2 years without a problem on my HR10-250, and while I love the faster menus and folders, I'd happily go back to 3.15f if it meant my TiVo would stop freezing and rebooting randomly.

I would think that DirecTV might want to consider "rolling back" the upgrade if they don't have a fix. In the last 4 days, I'm averaging 2 reboots/day, which are typically preceded by non-responsiveness and/or grey screens.

It's clear that DirecTV doesn't have a solution to this problem yet, and since the HR10-250 is an old model, I'm not sure that they're motivated to solve it. I thought about getting an HR20, but I'm a TiVo fanatic, and I've heard so many bad things about that unit, that it seems that I'd be jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire.

I'm concerned that I might have to switch to (eesh) Cable, so I can get a Series 3 and be done with these problems. (Although I'm sure the Series 3 has it's own unique "quirks").


----------



## higdf

The upgrade went through on Thursday night and so far I haven't seen any problems with the audio but now the component out no longer works. I rebooted the box and when the Welcome screen came up it worked fine but when it was finished and I tried to watch TV (live or recorded) all I got was a scrambled mess. It does work with the HDMI output but I have to get a longer cable and tear down the ceiling if I'm going to switch to HDMI.

Anyone else have trouble with component since the upgrade?


----------



## ddingle

I just tried to add an over the air antenna signal to an 6.3 version 10-250. In this situation I am only connected via analog audio connections. 
There isn't any audio on any of the OTA digital signals. The HD channels are fine from satellite? This upgrade is really not working? 
PS I tried all options in the audio set up menu.


----------



## jamieh1

Ever since I got the 6.3 update, everytime I change the channel I get a quick searching for signal message , then it goes away. However, when I go to ch 455 CCTV I get the disney channel, and I can go to other channels that I dont get in the 400's and I see regular channels in the 200-300 range.
Just like you have the system set up for the 119 sat but dont have it hooked up. 
The banner shows for 119 channels but the 101 channels show in its place.
I run autoconfig and about 5 times I get a error saying ...

sat 1 in
101 detected
110 detected
119 detected
72.5 detected

sat 2 in
101 detected
110 detected
119 detected
72.5 not detected
error

after running the aconf numerous times it finally passed on both, but still get the search messages and the channels appearing wrong.
Hope they get a 6.3b out soon, or get the ota enabled on the HR20-700s, so I can move it into the living room.


----------



## newsposter

getting tired of reporting problems :

Without a trace and Numbers didnt record this week because

'there was no video signal' . However my wife and i remember seeing numbers with a red light on the NP list last night. Weird.

Thing is, programs earlier than those recorded just fine on the same OTA. Also, while I admit to having some other ota problems at the moment, even my weak stations record some pixels at least.


----------



## newsposter

also. To Do list and NP locks up when scrolling down..fine if i went to fast and it needs to catch up , but even with 3.1 it would unlock after a second or 2...this literally can't be gotten out of except sometimes using the up arrow instead of going back out of the menu


----------



## phox_mulder

My box had some problems last night at 7pm, it rebooted twice,
ended up with only 42 minutes of Ghost Whisperer.
I was in the middle of watching a "Standoff" from a number of weeks ago (pre-6.3a) when it tried to start recording, instant reboot.
Once it was running and recording again, I tried watching again,
got 3 programs down the NP list when it rebooted again..
After the 2nd reboot, I gave up trying to watch while it was recording, and it was fine the rest of the night.

It seems that most of my reboots have been when I was trying to watch something else while it was recording, didn't matter if it was recording 1 or 2 programs.

Ordered the S3 yesterday, so sometime next week I'll take half the load off the HR10,
maybe it will be more stable.
First thing I'm going to do is move the SP's for FOX HD over to the S3, that itself should fix a lot right there.


phox


----------



## newsposter

aww man...i try to resolve the NP list locking up, i rebooted...not a single command was accepted by the machine. No front buttons did anything but light up lights.

standby worked...weird

rebooting now..but this bites

2 reboots and the thing wont respond at all...light flashes though..

since i dont get the 119, the try to acquire screen pops up upon reboot and the tivo does respond to that arrow down...why would it respond then but not now?


----------



## newsposter

spooniep said:


> I got the 6.3a upgrade about a week ago, and everything seemed fine for the first few days.
> 
> For the last two days, I've had one spontaneous reboot (no big deal), but the bigger problem is that sometimes the TiVo becomes totally non-responsive to all buttons (on the face panel or remote). It still continues to show live TV at the time, but other than that, it doesn't do anything. I have to do the power cord yank three times in the last 24 hours now.
> .


did it ever get fixed? I'm on 3rd reboot and dont wanna lose 400 hours or programming to go back to 3.1

will this continue to record even if frozen?

my old programs are gonna start to delete tomorrow and this would suck

....
ok well my wife was right..3rd time was a charm..however, (may be a coincidence), i set up satellites again then when it said watch avaliable channels, i quick pressed tivo to get to menus...played around a bit..then went to live tv and everything appears to be normal

my opinion...do NOT reboot unless you have to...i only had a dropout problem and the NP freeze before this manual rebooting caused a freezeup...i'll deal with dropouts and a locked up NP list vs total frozen any day of the week


----------



## newsposter

i'm going thru my To Do list on both tivos to make sure everything is recording (after moving all fox SP to 3.1) and now Todo on 6.3 shows nothing..zip...just view recording history...hopefully it's just....yes..wait...it all came back...talk about delay..must have been over 1 minute..argh

i still have the problem with can't go anywhere in the todo list sometime and have to back out of it to get it to work


----------



## spooniep

newsposter said:


> did it ever get fixed? I'm on 3rd reboot and dont wanna lose 400 hours or programming to go back to 3.1
> 
> will this continue to record even if frozen?
> 
> my old programs are gonna start to delete tomorrow and this would suck
> 
> ....
> ok well my wife was right..3rd time was a charm..however, (may be a coincidence), i set up satellites again then when it said watch avaliable channels, i quick pressed tivo to get to menus...played around a bit..then went to live tv and everything appears to be normal
> 
> my opinion...do NOT reboot unless you have to...i only had a dropout problem and the NP freeze before this manual rebooting caused a freezeup...i'll deal with dropouts and a locked up NP list vs total frozen any day of the week


Sorry, my problem is still there. 2 reboots yesterdays, 1 today so far.


----------



## Joe Jensen

Joe Jensen said:


> I have a problem that I haven't read here yet. I have an unmodded unit. Since the upgrade I cannot use the channel up/down buttons to change channels (channel surf). The remote buttons work when in menus so I know it's not the remote.
> 
> I also have had at least two reboots in 3 days, (non for months at a time before the upgrade). I've also had the audio drop outs and more pixelation then normal....joe


Problem solved. The upgrade blew away my "Favorites" list, and without the list set, the channel up/down didn't work...joe


----------



## newsposter

spooniep said:


> Sorry, my problem is still there. 2 reboots yesterdays, 1 today so far.


sorry, i meant did it unfreeze lol..obviously it did. I was very scared earlier today for my 1st two reboots not working. I've never seen any unplanned reboots with 6.3 yet.


----------



## Brett Jason

30 rock last wednesday and Kidnapped tonight were constantly pixelated and stuttering rendering them completely unwatchable. Both OTA NBC.


----------



## AGBTivo

Just have to chime in here. This is RIDICULOUS!!! I finally got 6.3 this past Thursday and since then my box is rebooting almost every hour or 2. it just did it again while Im writing this post.

Some said back in the thread somewhere that he tried rebooting with the sat cables disconnected and that seemed to solve the problem. Anyone else seen any success with this?

This blows, I may not be able to watch any games tomorrow morning. I was so anxious to get 6.3 and was dialing up daily hoping to get it and now Im so regretting it. I've been a customer for almost 9 years now and simply can't believe they are letting this problem go on for so long.


----------



## GotATiVoToo

Well, the machine today skipped a recording, then crashed trying to access the To Do list, and got as far during reboot as saying "Almost there. A few more minutes." It proceeded to sit on that screen for six hours.

I just pulled the plug to reboot, and it did come up this time.

I think it's high time that we got a statement of progress from DirecTV and TiVo to let us know what's going on and how this will be fixed. As I posted before, a replacement receiver is not something I'm willing to put up with, because of all the saved programming on my box. I would, however, welcome a "loaner" HR10-250 (running 3.1!!) while they work to fix the problem. I would even welcome an HR20 if the ATSC tuners worked...


----------



## gr8reb8

Starting two days ago (I got 6.3a three days ago), when watching FOX (world Series recording), there will be quite often a 5-10 second audio silence. At the end of the silence, I notice a slight picture glitch, as if it is doing a half second time jump. 

I also notice that when I fast forward at 1X, the picture stutters (it never used to). I am also getting partial recordings, something hardly ever got before. :-(


----------



## rttrek

Well, I have 2 hr10s, one upgraded a month ago, and one this week. I've seen many of the problems reported here, including but not limited to:

- Reboots
- SUID recordings deleted when suggestions were not
- Audio dropouts, followed by the video glitch and audio resuming

In addition, I have seen two interface changes I hate:

- Advance button while FFing no longer skips to tick, instead jumps to end
- List guide, clicking "right" on a program no longer selects it; you must hit "select"

That last one is a pain for me, because I use HTM MX-500 and MX-700 remotes. While I love them, the one weakness is that pushing the center of the thumb pad is hard, and often gives a directional arrow instead. "Right" is much easier to push.


----------



## davsherm

rttrek said:


> That last one is a pain for me, because I use HTM MX-500 and MX-700 remotes. While I love them, the one weakness is that pushing the center of the thumb pad is hard, and often gives a directional arrow instead. "Right" is much easier to push.


I have the MX-700, and I re-mapped the "select" function to the "menu" button since I use select much more than the menu function. I have a hard time with the center click as well.


----------



## SD493

rttrek said:


> Well, I have 2 hr10s, one upgraded a month ago, and one this week. I've seen many of the problems reported here, including but not limited to:
> 
> - Reboots
> - SUID recordings deleted when suggestions were not
> - Audio dropouts, followed by the video glitch and audio resuming
> 
> In addition, I have seen two interface changes I hate:
> 
> - Advance button while FFing no longer skips to tick, instead jumps to end
> - List guide, clicking "right" on a program no longer selects it; you must hit "select"
> 
> That last one is a pain for me, because I use HTM MX-500 and MX-700 remotes. While I love them, the one weakness is that pushing the center of the thumb pad is hard, and often gives a directional arrow instead. "Right" is much easier to push.


I have the MX-700. I programmed "select" on the enter button so I didn't have to worry about the thumb pad.


----------



## wired35

I've had several new problemssince the 6.3 update:

1. My biggest problem is it seems to stop recording a show sometime during the first 10-15 minutes for no apparent reason. It has happened 3 times, once a few days ago and twice tonight! I just happen to notice the red recording light was no longer on when I knew it was just recording last time I looked and the show is still on. Sure enough, I check and the show is recorded for only 11 minutes. So I go back to the show and manually hit record again so it contiues a new recording where the shortened one left off. But if I wasn't there to babysit it, then I would have missed these shows for the most part. I'm going on vacation soon, and am nervous to find a list of partially recorded shows when I get home. I can live with all of the other intermittent problems below, but this one is unacceptable. 

2. One night the Tivo completely locked up. But since it was still recording 2 shows at the time, I waited until after the shows were supposed to finish before unplugging to reboot. It returned to normal, and luckily the shows recording at the time were still there.

3. Tonight another show that was suposed to record didn't record at all. When I looked at the recording history in the To Do list, it said it was automatically deleted because it needed to make room for another recording. There was no other recording, and there are plently of other mucholder shows in my saved list that it could have deleted.

4. While scrolling down the To Do list, sometimes it only allows me to view only 3 days out and it just won't go any further. Then I try again a few minutes later and I can scroll the entire 2 weeks of To Do items.

5. I've noticed some pops or cracking noises in the audio since the upgrade. But this isn't happening regularly, just once in a while. So I don't really know if it's the upgrade or not, but they never happened before the upgrade.


----------



## GotATiVoToo

Well, it crashed again and hung again on the "Almost there" screen. Had to pull the plug for a successful reboot. This is getting really old.

One thing I notice is that after reboot, the machine seems to work pretty well for a little while, before gradually deteriorating again. Usually, this blissful period of proper function seems to last only about 5 minutes.

Clearly this is a software problem. I will try to make time during my day tomorrow to speak with DirecTV, but I can't imagine what use that will be other than to make my displeasure known. I have dusted off my old Sony SAT-T60 for now, but the difference in quality between the HD recordings and the regular is just not to be believed...


----------



## Tuckee

It's been a long time (years) since I posted here, but I have never been so disappointed in my Tivo, I had to report. 

25% of my shows stop recording before they are scheduled.

Some early deletion of newly recorded shows.

It is guaranteed to happen for a long +/- 5 Hr OTA HD show (like a NASCAR race) and occasionally happens on a shorter 1HR SD Sat. show (it really hates 'Deal or No Deal' as does my wife, and rufuses to record an entire show most of the time). Programming a SP during HD recording also seems to invite disaster.

It had been a non-hacked Tivo, until now. I might try going back to 3.1 or maybe a new Drive.

:down: :down: :down:


----------



## dogdoctor

I've done some searching and can't seem to find this .... let me first off say got 6.3a monday of last week and have not had audio drops, shortened recordings, ect. But I have noticed that with the tivo set to DD record and playback - I get absolutely no tivo sounds unless I am in a Main menu. I realize that with 3.1 you only got tivo sounds in non DD recordings or live tv, but now I get no tivo sounds across the board. You can even tell when the receiver drops out off DD for a particular program and the sounds stay gone. Any thought? I'm sorry to hear about all the people with more severe issues - particularly audio drop outs...knock on wood...their not on my machine.


----------



## Hilltop Sailor

I have had the 6.3a problem for many weeks. I had all the problems mentioned by this thread's users. D* tried numerous fixes and sent me two replacement boxes (all refurbished and made by "400") without any luck. Finally, my problem is mostly fixed. All the problems, both OTA and satellite, reboots, etc are gone with the exception of the audio drops on my local OTA FOX Network station. I can live with that by switching from my box to the TV's internal tuner. The final fix was accomplished by doing a "Clear and Delete". It was tried before on my original box without success, but for some reason it worked on this box. All I know is that I now have a working box.

They offered to upgrade me to the HR20 box, but I did not want to do that as it has no OTA record capability at this time and HD LIL doesn't come to my region until December. I must keep my network Tivo capability.

In the next few months, all of my local cable/satellite providers are going to be making major changes in their service capabilities (mainly LIL HD). I will decide at that time whether to stay with D* or go to Verizon FiOS-TV.


----------



## drjjr

rttrek said:


> That last one is a pain for me, because I use HTM MX-500 and MX-700 remotes. While I love them, the one weakness is that pushing the center of the thumb pad is hard, and often gives a directional arrow instead. "Right" is much easier to push.


I have the MX-500 I had to relearn my Tivo commands because after the upgrade for some reason every navigation (up, down, left, right) seemed to be repeated. That was annoying. I assume that I was always sending more than one command and the old software either ignored it or wasn't quick enough to respond.
And I have the same problem with my thumb pad. I was thinking of using the STOP button since Tivo doesn't seem to have a stop. Either that or switching to a different remote. Any excuse to upgrade


----------



## redram38

Has anyone had problems getting a OTA signal since the upgrade. Before the upgrade I could get all the OTA channels pretty good. Since the upgrade a couple of the channels break up all the time. I get dropouts on Fox OTA only, but NBC and ABC now breakup pretty bad. Seems like CBS is the only one that never breaks up and the towers are all less than 5 miles away and in the same area.


----------



## turls

I'm pretty sure it still works as before if 30 second skip is enabled (as it always had to be). If you didn't have to reboot often maybe you forgot these were tied together. . .



rttrek said:


> In addition, I have seen two interface changes I hate:
> 
> *- Advance button while FFing no longer skips to tick, instead jumps to end*
> - List guide, clicking "right" on a program no longer selects it; you must hit "select"


----------



## rttrek

turls said:


> I'm pretty sure it still works as before if 30 second skip is enabled (as it always had to be). If you didn't have to reboot often maybe you forgot these were tied together. . .


No, I have re-enabled 30 second skip. That's always done immediately after noticing it no longer works. Besides, I don't believe that was required. Skip to tick still doesn't work either way.

Try it! More data points are always useful.


----------



## rttrek

SD493 said:


> I have the MX-700. I programmed "select" on the enter button so I didn't have to worry about the thumb pad.


Yeah, I can reprogram it, but that means losing a button that was used for something else. The old behavior allowed me to get by with little need for the select button. Why did they change it? It just bongs now.


----------



## dtomlinson

I'm having the audio and video drop out problem on one of my two HR10-250s and have noticed a clicking sound (like a rapidly clicking relay) while this is occurring. Anyone else had the clicking sound? I've had a couple of spontaneous reboots on both machines, as well.


----------



## JB3

In a machine w/o any relays and a hard drive, that's generally not a good sound to hear. Sorry to tell you the bad news, but my bet would be on a soon to fail hard drive.


----------



## pecasbo

I've had my HR10-250 for over a year without a single problem. As soon as 6.3a came along, I've seen most of the problems talked about here but the most annoying (to me) is that when trying to record Heroes (NBC, OTA), all I get is a still picture, pixelation, another still picture, more pixelation, picture, and so on (no audio). The recording is utterly unwatchable. The weird thing is, if I stopped the recording and watch the channel live, the picture and audio are just fine.

This has only happened on NBC (I record shows from CBS, ABC, HBO, UHD, Sci-fi, and others and never had this problem). Anybody out there with the same issue?

Also, my audio problems seem slightly different than the ones mentioned here, I have audio loss (sometimes - not consistent) when changing channels from an HD station (OTA or over D*) transmitting audio in DD to a SD station. I have my HR10 connected to my receiver over a toslink cable. The ward part is that I have noticed that the audio is still being sent, if I change input on my receiver and change it back the audio is always back. I NEVER (not once) had this problem with 3.1f. It's almost as if the audio track is missing a transition flag (if there is such a thing) to tell the receiver to switch from DD decoding to Pro Logic.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## rod456

We all hope that TIVO is monitoring this thread to capture all the bugs......


----------



## rmassey

I did a C&D everything on Sunday morning to try to cure the reboots. I was getting reboots when I created a new SP, almost every time. They are now gone, we'll see if it lasts. I still get the audio drop outs, last night I had one for about 18 seconds. I was getting audio drops with 3.1.5f too, so I don't think it's a 6.3a issue. 

I'm just going to nurse this HR10 along until the price drops on the S3 and then I'm outta here - see ya D*, ya went down hill fast.


----------



## Sir_winealot

rmassey said:


> I was getting audio drops with 3.1.5f too, so I don't think it's a 6.3a issue.


The dropouts experienced after the DL of 6.3a are distinctly different than those experienced from 3.1.5, and are in fact unique to 6.3a.


----------



## dtomlinson

JB3 said:


> In a machine w/o any relays and a hard drive, that's generally not a good sound to hear. Sorry to tell you the bad news, but my bet would be on a soon to fail hard drive.


I was afraid of that. The only good news is it's a nearly new hard drive, under warranty, and with very few saved programs. The bad news is that this did start almost immediately after 6.3a took over. I've been a DTV subscriber since nearly the beginning and am very dissapointed that they continue to force "upgrades" that don't work properly, and, in several cases, actually damage the hardware.


----------



## bpratt

dtomlinson said:


> I was afraid of that. The only good news is it's a nearly new hard drive, under warranty, and with very few saved programs. The bad news is that this did start almost immediately after 6.3a took over. I've been a DTV subscriber since nearly the beginning and am very dissapointed that they continue to force "upgrades" that don't work properly, and, in several cases, actually damage the hardware.


I doubt that 6.3 had anything to do with your drive being bad. What is more likely is the 6.3 upgrade was written to a spot on your disk that was already bad or marginal.


----------



## newsposter

rmassey said:


> . I was getting audio drops with 3.1.5f too, so I don't think it's a 6.3a issue.


I switched all fox SP's to my 3.1 machine. It may take a few weeks of data to tell for sure, but I'm laying my money on my problems being 6.3 since they never happened before i let my tivo 1 be updated. I had never gotten an audio dropout that wasn't accompanied by the appropriate video multipath issue i'm all to familiar with


----------



## jspencer

I have experienced audio dropouts occurring every 30 secs to 45 secs. Sent DTV a note and of course they say call as there has been no report of audio issues *wink * I never had an issue with audio dropout pror to this upgrade of software.


----------



## baf

I too have been having problems. However I seem to have found out what is causing some of them. 

Tonight I was watching an OTA recording. Halfway into it I started having the freeze problem. It was so bad I thought that my Tivo was going to reboot or have to be rebooted. Luckily I was able to get back to live TV. As soon as I did I quickly got the "Searching for signal on: antenna in" message. The message was not constant, and the receiver would acquire signal and then lose it at the same frequency as the freeze issue. I then changed the channel and viola the problem went away. I then started recording the same over the air channel and the issue came back. I also changed it to an OTA channel I can not receive at all and had no problems. I'm thinking the when the receiver is not getting a good OTA signal it is using all the CPU cycles to try to get a lock. For now I have removed all of my OTA channels from my received list. Hopefully this will solve one of the issues I'm having until the problems are fixed. 

I also have been hearing the clicking sound, but It is coming from the TV speakers and not the receiver (my receiver is not in the same room as the TV). And to make sure this is not a drive issue I removed all drives and scaned then with seatools and the drives where fine. All issues have happened on the stock drive, and 4 400GB seagate drives that I have used in pairs. 

I also wonder if the people clearing everything are also running the "scan for off-air channels" in the channel menu. I bet if they do the issues will come back.


----------



## SD493

rttrek said:


> Yeah, I can reprogram it, but that means losing a button that was used for something else. The old behavior allowed me to get by with little need for the select button. Why did they change it? It just bongs now.


I was using the right arrow for select also, don't know why they had to change it.


----------



## stiffi

Ever since the upgrade, I've had major pixellation issues on my OTA. I can't say for sure it's caused by 6.3, but it sure is suspicious. 

The only other variable involved is Fall is in full effect here in the East. Maybe all the drooping trees or falling leaves are the culprit.

Anybody else have bad OTA reception AFTER the upgrade?


----------



## Sir_winealot

6.3a would have no effect on the quality of your OTA reception. 

Check your OTA signal strength, and watch for any spikes....


----------



## stiffi

Sir_whinealot said:


> 6.3a would have no effect on the quality of your OTA reception.
> 
> Check your OTA signal strength, and watch for any spikes....


That's a pretty strong blanket statement to make, given all the crazy bugs that have shown up since the upgrade.

I'm sure more than a few people would have said "6.3 would have no way to cause audio dropouts" a few weeks ago.


----------



## phox_mulder

Didn't record Veronica Mars last night due to "no video signal present".

Bull.

It recorded The Unit just fine at the same time off the same antenna input.

S3 was delivered today, it will be installed tomorrow, then we'll see how long the HR10 sticks around.


phox


----------



## SD493

phox_mulder said:


> Didn't record Veronica Mars last night due to "no video signal present".
> 
> Bull.
> 
> It recorded The Unit just fine at the same time off the same antenna input.
> 
> S3 was delivered today, it will be installed tomorrow, then we'll see how long the HR10 sticks around.
> 
> phox


Do you have two sat inputs. I have only one line in and only one tuner enabled. 
After 6.3 the recorder began going to the unenabled tuner for recordings and I got the "no video signal present."


----------



## phox_mulder

SD493 said:


> Do you have two sat inputs. I have only one line in and only one tuner enabled.
> After 6.3 the recorder began going to the unenabled tuner for recordings and I got the "no video signal present."


Yes, and record 2 things OTA all the time with no problems till last night.

Well, other than the other well documented problems with audio dropouts, rebooting, locking up, 
but since The Unit recorded just fine and completely, it wasn't a lockup or reboot problem.

phox


----------



## SD493

I had reported that I had only one sat input and one tuner enabled and that after 6.3 the unit stopped recognizing I had only one tuner enabled and would try to make recordings on the unenabled tuner (which resulted in "no video signal available" message in my recording history). D sent me a refurb and as soon as 6.3 downloaded the problem returned. Today a couple of D* techs came out and ran a second line (they insisted on trying a diplexer first--with the diplexer I got no or very weak OTA signals). When the diplexer didn't work they ran the second line. Everything seems to be working fine now. So, I got a new line run at no charge to me. The problem with not recognizing only one tuner was the only major problem I was having with 6.3 (there was a minor problem with my season passes). Hopefully this will solve the problem and none of the other problems reported with 6.3 will appear.


----------



## zamzickles

Prior to the upgrade everything was fine. Ever since, I get audio dropouts, re-boots, video/audio sporadic lock-ups and almost a daily message saying that I need to activate my DVR service (this problem is cured by re-booting). I have to check it pretty regularly or NO recording occurs. I 'm spending far too much time babysitting this $1000.00(yes, I was an early guinnea pig) piece of ....
Oh yeah, this is my second hard drive and it was working fine thank you, before D*s latest experiment.


----------



## baf

After a day and a half of no having any OTA channels in my received channel list my Tivo is back to normal. Latter today I'm going to go into the test off-air signal strength menu and find the strongest too weakest channels I receive and then add them one or two at a time until the issue comes back. 

Also I had messages everyday back too last week to activate my DVR. Yesterday was the first day I did not receive the message.


----------



## cover

I haven't taken time to read through the whole thread, so sorry if this is reported elsewhere. Also, I'm not sure it is a 6.3 specific problem but I've never seen it before. 

I've been checking OTA signal strength quite a bit over the past couple of weeks and everything has been behaving normally. Last night I tried it again. The signal strength bars were unresponsive. They showed nothing (no movement, no spikes, no percentage) on any channel. The channel description text that often appears when a channel is tuned was also missing. Checking Live TV, the OTA digitals seem to be coming in fine. Went back to the signal strength test - still nothing. Restarting seems to have fixed the problem.

Unrelated - I upgraded and added a hard drive months ago and haven't had station logos since. I got them back a few days ago, several days after my actual 6.3a upgrade.

One final oddity - I tried to purchase an HD PPV movie and it failed saying to call customer service. I do have a phone line connected, but rarely try to use PPV. My account should be in good standing. Don't know if this is a software issue or something on my account. I haven't tried to call yet. Anyone else seeing a problem ordering PPV?


----------



## bwaldron

cover said:


> I've been checking OTA signal strength quite a bit over the past couple of weeks and everything has been behaving normally. Last night I tried it again. The signal strength bars were unresponsive. They showed nothing (no movement, no spikes, no percentage) on any channel. The channel description text that often appears when a channel is tuned was also missing. Checking Live TV, the OTA digitals seem to be coming in fine. Went back to the signal strength test - still nothing. Restarting seems to have fixed the problem.


I have seen that on rare occasions on 3.1.5f. As you note, rebooting the system fixes it.


----------



## weaver

I also receive a message to call when I try to order pay-per-view through the HR10-250.


----------



## henryld

cover said:


> I haven't taken time to read through the whole thread, so sorry if this is reported elsewhere. Also, I'm not sure it is a 6.3 specific problem but I've never seen it before.
> 
> I've been checking OTA signal strength quite a bit over the past couple of weeks and everything has been behaving normally. Last night I tried it again. The signal strength bars were unresponsive. They showed nothing (no movement, no spikes, no percentage) on any channel. The channel description text that often appears when a channel is tuned was also missing. Checking Live TV, the OTA digitals seem to be coming in fine. Went back to the signal strength test - still nothing. Restarting seems to have fixed the problem.
> 
> Same thing happened to me last night as I was doing some antenna alignment. Never happened to me before.


----------



## newsposter

for PPV as long as you have it plugged and and the modem is functioning correctly, you should have no issues ordering .....Directv gets a daily PPV call that should empty off your card (or at least acknowledge it's zero now)

I know if i go over a month unplugged it wont let me order thru the remote.

note that ordering over the web should work no matter what.


----------



## BeachGuitar

TyroneShoes said:


> Please post here only if you have experienced problems OTHER THAN the audio dropout problem, that can likely be attributed to 6.3a (IOW, not a problem before, definitely a problem after the up rev).
> 
> Since 6.3a I have had two lockups. Friday night the receiver was completely dead until I pulled the plug and rebooted. I lost two recordings, more than I had lost all totalled under 3.1.
> 
> Today while I could play shows and use the controls (and I only knew this because the audio was working) the screen was frozen on Now Playing. Then, bingo, a spontaneous reboot.
> 
> We already have a thread about the audio issue, where audio drops out for about 5 seconds, video then pixellates briefly, and both audio and video return, so lets reserve this thread for anything else besides that, please.
> 
> Anyone seeing these sorts of issues and suspecting 6.3a, please post.


 I use a lot of local OTA channels because I get most of them in HD. I am having to re-boot three to five times per day and it seems to be related to changing channels from or to an OTA channel. This morning I changed from channel 6 to 6.1 and the box froze. Later I was surfing the guide and selected an OTA channel to watch and the box froze. My HR10-250 is on 6.3a and has been cleared and deleted. I have had all the problems both before and after the clearing and deleting process.


----------



## thebishman

Both of my HR10-250s were experiencing spontaneous re-boots and shortened recordings after the 6.3a update, which neither had experienced before.
I did a Clear and Delete everything on both, and so far I have not experienced either a re-boot or short recording since. This has now been about a week on each machine.
I can't speak to the OTA audio drop-outs which from what I'm reading apparently seem to be more prevalent on FOX OTA digital stations as my local FOX affiliate doesn't broadcast in digital yet.
Anyone else had this work?
I do keep both hard drives relatively 'empty' by deleting most programs soon after they've recorded/been watched.
Bish


----------



## bwaldron

thebishman said:


> Both of my HR10-250s were experiencing spontaneous re-boots and shortened recordings after the 6.3a update, which neither had experienced before.
> I did a Clear and Delete everything on both, and so far I have not experienced either a re-boot or short recording since. This has now been about a week on each machine.
> I can't speak to the OTA audio drop-outs which from what I'm reading apparently seem to be more prevalent on FOX OTA digital stations as my local FOX affiliate doesn't broadcast in digital yet.
> Anyone else had this work?
> I do keep both hard drives relatively 'empty' by deleting most programs soon after they've recorded/been watched.
> Bish


If you don't get FOX OTA (and your other OTA channels don't have the dropout problem), and you keep your drive fairly empty, then I would say that you could be OK. But who really knows?

Good luck!


----------



## Rich Peterson

Here is my experience with shortened recordings:

I ran with 6.3a for a couple weeks with suggestions turned off and my hard disk not full and I had no problems. They I turned suggestions on and after filling the disk I got three shortened recordings the next day, two from OTA and one from satellite. Then I turned off suggestions and deleted some of the suggested recordings and have had no problems since. 

Of course I don't know for sure if suggestions or full disks has anything to do with it, but cirumstancial evidence supports it.

I also get audio dropouts on OTA shows but haven't seen any on satellite. I think I have usually seen them on Fox football games.


----------



## epeters

On my bedroom H10-250 while watching ER last night live on NBC HD OTA (but it was being recorded on a Season Pass) the screen blanked out about 13 minutes into show saying you do not receive this channel, call customer service. Remember this was OTA

I went back to the guide and re-locked onto 4-1 (my NBC HD local) and watched another 5 minutes of ER live and then hit the record button...the red light came on for about 5 seconds and then went off with the screen blanking out again saying to call customer service. Later that night after watching the local news we noticed nothing had recorded on my Season Passes (including Grey's Anatomy on local HD and my local news on NBC OTA) I did a reboot and we'll have to see how things go. FYI, I also have the audio dropouts on FOX OTA now for a few weeks, but this is the first recording glitch I've had.

*NOTE:* I have the exact same unit in my living room (HR10-250) recording the *exact same shows* (sometimes like to watch on the couch vs. in bed) and all of them recorded without a problem.

Please fix this DTV!!


----------



## RBMD

I am getting two new problems since moving to 6.3a. First I'm getting the call customer service ext. 741 message when trying to order ppv. I have called and they fix the issue and I can view programs for a few days then the message comes up again. I'm getting this from both my HR10-250 machines. My accounts are in good standing and the csr's have no clue as to why.
The second issue on one of my machines freeze to a total gray screen requiring the unit to be unplugged and a restart. This is happening about every other day. Sure gets old. No problems like both of these issues before 6.3a. BTW I also get the audio drop issue with pixilation on the freezing machine. I like the speed up in commands with the upgrade but they gotta fix this.


----------



## yannco

I am one of the early adopter how bought 2x HR10-250 from Valueelectronics way way back.

I've never had any issue at all with 3.1e, 3.1f.

I keep replacing my hard drive every year just as a std practice. I always make sure that I have proper cooling on the back of the unit, blow the dust once a month and I have an APC just in case I lose power. Oh, and I defrag the hard drive every 90 days. "a bit of work but worth it"

6.3a has been no issues what so ever. No audio drop out, no issues on HD recordings, no issue with my HDMI since day one, and I never replaced the card either.

I guess I am lucky. I just wanted to post my experience.

My 2 cents


Yamaha 2600 AV
Pioneer Pro Elite 60"
HR10-250 6.3a


----------



## johnnny732

I have 6.3a for a little over a month now. I have NO PROBLEMS at all. No Audio drop outs at all and all recordings start and end on time. I LOVE haveing my folders back again!!! But better then the folders is the speed, I can do without folders but not without the speed. :up: :up:  

I did have Audio drop outs that started about 3 weeks before I got 6.3a. As soon as I got the 6.3a update all my Audio Drop Outs went away. 

Mods. 103 HD or 682 SD Hours of record time....  Johnnnny


----------



## GotATiVoToo

I'm starting to think that 6.3a does not deal with a fragmented disk properly. My disk is probably heavily fragmented, and it's certainly very full. It begins stuttering within a few minutes of being booted.

This is mostly an academic question now, since Comcast came out and set up the CableCards in my brand-new Series 3. Sorry, DirecTV. But, if they do fix it, I can at least watch my unseen recordings on the 10-250...


----------



## Tim Sly

*My wife is VERY unhappy about this 6.3a upgrade.* The HR10 worked flawlessly for over a year until 6.3a. Nothing but problems. Today she was walking on the treadmill while watching a recorded program and it locked up twice requiring her to unplug it and let it reboot for 5 minutes each time. VERY MAD. Doesn't think we should be paying for this.

It has been locking up every since this "upgrade" Three times during one recording.
So I finally called D* tech support- this night crew hasn't heard of problems with the upgrade. WHAT? They told me to try a Clear and delete. My wife will not be happy, she has a lot of season passes and recorded programs.
Will this even fix the locking up problems??
They said the next step would be to change out the unit.

*WHY DO THEY FORCE A FAULTY UPGRADE TO RUIN PERFECTLY GOOD UNITS?*
If I could get an HR10 with the 3.1 software I would NEVER plug in the phone line!
Can you tell I am just a little ticked with D*?


----------



## rod456

Tim Sly said:


> *My wife is VERY unhappy about this 6.3a upgrade.* The HR10 worked flawlessly for over a year until 6.3a. Nothing but problems. Today she was walking on the treadmill while watching a recorded program and it locked up twice requiring her to unplug it and let it reboot for 5 minutes each time. VERY MAD. Doesn't think we should be paying for this.
> 
> It has been locking up every since this "upgrade" Three times during one recording.
> So I finally called D* tech support- this night crew hasn't heard of problems with the upgrade. WHAT? They told me to try a Clear and delete. My wife will not be happy, she has a lot of season passes and recorded programs.
> Will this even fix the locking up problems??
> They said the next step would be to change out the unit.
> 
> *WHY DO THEY FORCE A FAULTY UPGRADE TO RUIN PERFECTLY GOOD UNITS?*
> If I could get an HR10 with the 3.1 software I would NEVER plug in the phone line!
> Can you tell I am just a little ticked with D*?


Do not do the CD and D* is aware of the problem, the front line CSR's do not all know about the problem, or just don't want to admit it.


----------



## newsposter

has anyone had the problem where 2x ff and 3x ff are the same (ie i lost the 3x ff)? I was watching a program from March and noticed that they were the same speed. I am also positive that I could ff at different speeds before 6.3 for this show. 

I did have a problem on CW where i lost 1x and it froze on 1x. Then 2x and 3x were the same. But I can 1x ff thru the march program so I dont know if the errors are related.


----------



## gworkman

I've got three issues:

1) Audio drop-outs
2) Remote responds as if I'm pressing some keys twice. Trying to tune to 360 and I'll get 3360 or 3660 or 3600. I've found myself going to 366 then paging down to the right channel. Of course, sometimes I'll page too far and have to go back.
3) Random issues of partial recordings/reboots.

I've called several times to complain. I thought the audio dropouts were fixed as I went through several shows without them but that was short-lived. My account was noted as being allowed to get a swap. Think I'll do that today.


----------



## baf

After playing around with this thing for over a week now I've found that it is diffidently an OTA issue with my Tivo. I live between Cincinnati, OH and Dayton, OH and can get almost all of the 11 or so digital OTA channels from both cities(strength peaks at about 60 on most of them but also can fall below 50). Anyways I've found that if anything is recorded on a channel that does stay above 70 on the signal strength meter I then start having problems. I only receive one channel above 70. I've also found this only affects my Tivo when it is recording. If I watch the channel live I do not have problems. For now I've removed all the OTA channels from my received list. If I want to watch something OTA I switch to all channels in the guide and watch it live. Luckily I watch very little network TV. I hope DirecTV is reading this because the Tivo series 3 is starting to look really good to me.

My call to Directv
Me: My Tivo has problems. I've really been trouble shotting it and think I've found what is causing all the problems.

DirecTV: "SAN DIMAS HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL ROCKS!"


----------



## litzdog911

baf said:


> After playing around with this thing for over a week now I've found that it is diffidently an OTA issue with my Tivo. I live between Cincinnati, OH and Dayton, OH and can get almost all of the 11 or so digital OTA channels from both cities(strength peaks at about 60 on most of them but also can fall below 50). Anyways I've found that if anything is recorded on a channel that does stay above 70 on the signal strength meter I then start having problems. I only receive one channel above 70. I've also found this only affects my Tivo when it is recording. If I watch the channel live I do not have problems. For now I've removed all the OTA channels from my received list. If I want to watch something OTA I switch to all channels in the guide and watch it live. Luckily I watch very little network TV. I hope DirecTV is reading this because the Tivo series 3 is starting to look really good to me.


What sorts of problems are you seeing?

OTA signal readings below 70 are pretty marginal.


----------



## Seminole

gworkman said:


> I've got three issues:
> 
> 1) Audio drop-outs
> 2) Remote responds as if I'm pressing some keys twice. Trying to tune to 360 and I'll get 3360 or 3660 or 3600. I've found myself going to 366 then paging down to the right channel. Of course, sometimes I'll page too far and have to go back.
> 3) Random issues of partial recordings/reboots.
> 
> I've called several times to complain. I thought the audio dropouts were fixed as I went through several shows without them but that was short-lived. My account was noted as being allowed to get a swap. Think I'll do that today.


I have the same problem and thought it was me holding the button to long or hitting it twice. i have found just touching the buttons real quick help but I still sometimes get 3360 when trying to get 360


----------



## ShiningBengal

kbohip said:


> I guarantee it's not the hard drive dying. My HR10 was working perfect until 6.3a, now it's more unstable than a Dish DVR! My drive is a 3 month old Seagate that never had an issue with the old software.
> 
> It looks like Directv was wrong about two things in my case anyway. 1., 6.3a is actually MUCH slower than 3.1, due to all the reboots. 2., it wasn't a free upgrade as now I'm going to have to buy a $20 Instantcake cd to fix their buggy software. This sucks, I love the speed and folders but having an unusable DVR kind of overshadows those strong points. I can't believe how bad it is though, not being able to setup a SP is ridiculous.


This doesn't mean that your HDD is not the root of the problem. TiVo has partioned spaces for software. When new software comes along, it is downloaded into a previously unused part of the disk. If there are bad sectors in a partition , new software may not install correctly. I still think you should look to the HDD as the root of the problems you are having. As far as your drive being only 3 months old, the first few months of a hard drive's life are often the last ones. The failure rate of HDD's is much higher at that time than after a couple of years.


----------



## drjjr

gworkman said:


> I've got three issues:
> 
> 2) Remote responds as if I'm pressing some keys twice. Trying to tune to 360 and I'll get 3360 or 3660 or 3600. I've found myself going to 366 then paging down to the right channel. Of course, sometimes I'll page too far and have to go back.


I have the same problem. Thought it was something to do with my universal remote so I relearned the commands by pressing keys on the original remote quickly. Now sometimes it acts like it doesn't receive the command. Very annoying. And only since the new SW update.


----------



## Halaster

Hey Everyone... long time lurker, first time poster.

I've been having the occasional loss of audio on OTA (mostly FOX, like everyone else) since I received the update a few weeks ago. Today, I lost it all! Any channel  OTA or SAT (Starz)  that outputs Dolby Digital has no sound at all now. HDMI or Toslink, doesnt matter. Rebooted the TiVo, no dice. 

Changing the setting to PCM restores the sound (in 2 channel, of course) but needless to say, Im not happy with the situation. Its not the receiver (Denon 3806); checked if somehow it broke by running a Dolby Digital DVD on the same Toslink input.

Ill do a CD&E as soon as I can watch a few key shows to see if it helps. But DirecTV is going to get an earful later tonight. 

Just wanted everyone to know, it can get worse before it gets better.


----------



## chris_h

gworkman said:


> I've got three issues:
> 
> 2) Remote responds as if I'm pressing some keys twice. Trying to tune to 360 and I'll get 3360 or 3660 or 3600. I've found myself going to 366 then paging down to the right channel. Of course, sometimes I'll page too far and have to go back.


I'm curious to know if anyone with this issue is using the original remote that came with their tivo. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Avenger

chris_h said:


> I'm curious to know if anyone with this issue is using the original remote that came with their tivo. Thanks in advance.


In my case, I have two HR10's. One I use with the original remote, and the other with a Harmony 880. I have this problem *only* with the original remote. In fact, if I attempt to use the original remote with the unit that is typically used with the Harmony remote, then the problem occurs on that unit. This definitely became a problem since 6.3a.


----------



## Paul Wozniak

Since the update I've had to incidents where my remote stopped working for ten minute periods. Box controls were also disabled. This happen to anyone else?


----------



## Mark Lopez

gworkman said:


> 2) Remote responds as if I'm pressing some keys twice. Trying to tune to 360 and I'll get 3360 or 3660 or 3600. I've found myself going to 366 then paging down to the right channel. Of course, sometimes I'll page too far and have to go back.


I'm using an MX-500 (learned mode) with both of my units (each with their own MX-500). Often when using the 30 second skip, they both will do the skip multiple times with just one key press. They never did that before the update. I haven't tried using the original remote yet to see if it does it too.


----------



## Klips

My system is currently running 6.3a.

I'm visiting the forums today to find out why my has started locking up on me.

And now I know!

Thx


----------



## newsposter

now cbs ota is starting on me. I moved all the fox passes to 3.1 but i can't move everything to my 3.1 machine ! 

And for those that care but didnt notice, i saw weaknees bone stock HDtivos are up to 799!


----------



## radtek

I have had no problems with my HR10-250 since I bought it in 2004.....till now. After the 6.3a update I started with audio drops, picture freezes, and the last few days just a grey screen and no response from the remote, harmony or original for great lengths of time and I missed Prison Break due to a short choppy 10min recording! But! I am getting a replacement from D*! I have had a bad HDMI output for a while and have just been using the component outputs, I figured time to make the call and have it replaced. I have heard the replacements are the 3.1 versions right? Will not plug the phone line in after activating.


----------



## newsposter

rad that's a good plan, after initial setup unplug the line and you will be safe


----------



## gworkman

Got the swap over the weekend. It came with 3.1. I forced a call to see what would happen. The first call took nearly 3 hours to complete. Once done, a reboot brought me up to 6.3a. They also gave me a new remote to use. Although not nearly as bad, I'm still seeing the key presses as a dual punch. Haven't been able to record anything from Fox because the local channel has been having some issues. I've only restored about 15 season passes. Tonight, the response from the remote has been extremely slow. The box is behaving a bit better, but nowhere near where it should be. I'd scrap the whole D* thing if E* had dual OTA tuners, or if Cox had NBC, ABC and Fox in HD. As it stands, I guess this will be as good as it gets for a while.


----------



## IneedCCs

I had no problems whatsoever with 3.1.5

I've had 6.3a for about two or three weeks now, and it's locked up on me three times, causing me to lose recordings. It only happens if one (or both) of the tuners are tuned to satellite channels. If both are tuned to OTA, it doesn't lock up.

(Not that this means anything, but FWIW I don't record any satellite channels, only OTA, and the only satellite channels I'm ever tuned to are CNN and Headline News. So, to avoid losing recordings, I tuned both tuners to OTA channels while I'm recording, and thus far that's worked for me.)

Other (minor/nuisance) problem -- as we all know, it was slow with 3.1.5 Now I've gone to the other end of the spectrum -- I scroll through more than I want, one brief infrared signal causes two responses. Not a big deal, but I just thought I'd mention it.

Losing recordings _is_ a big deal.


----------



## GotATiVoToo

gworkman, I'm curious: why did you take 6.3a again? If I had had a replacement, I wouldn't have put a phone line within 8 feet!


----------



## gworkman

My brother has a 10-250 in the same DMA and claims he's getting no audio dropouts. I was at his house this weekend and watched the Cowboys/Cardinals game and there were no dropouts. Figured I might have gotten lucky with a box that can handle 6.3. I was completely wrong. The new box has two of the three issues that the old one had. It has Audio Dropouts and Remote Control issues (press guide once, it thinks it was twice. Guide comes up, guide goes away...tune to channel 360 ...I'll get 3360 3660 or 3600). I'm just waiting now to see if I get any partial recordings. That'll put me back to square 1.

On a side note..I called to report that I was having the same issues. I spoke with Tech 2 support (David) who, when I asked to speak to a supervisor, hung up on me. Glad to know though...I am a "valued customer".

Additionally....When they were sending my box, they said it was a swap out because the box is still under the 1 year warranty. Guess what...they changed the ownership to a lease! It's fixed now, but I'd sure like to know how many customers they're screwing around with who have no clue what is being done to them. I've got another year left on my contract. I'll deal with this for another year and hope for the best. My other options are simply not viable. Dish with it's single OTA tuner and Cox missing 3 of the big 4 HD channels are worse than what I'm dealing with now.


----------



## gworkman

radtek said:


> I have had no problems with my HR10-250 since I bought it in 2004.....till now. After the 6.3a update I started with audio drops, picture freezes, and the last few days just a grey screen and no response from the remote, harmony or original for great lengths of time and I missed Prison Break due to a short choppy 10min recording! But! I am getting a replacement from D*! I have had a bad HDMI output for a while and have just been using the component outputs, I figured time to make the call and have it replaced. I have heard the replacements are the 3.1 versions right? Will not plug the phone line in after activating.


RAD---see post above. Make sure they don't change ownership of your box over to a lease !!!


----------



## baf

litzdog911 said:


> What sorts of problems are you seeing?
> 
> OTA signal readings below 70 are pretty marginal.


I've had problems with the unit freezing up and rebooting. I'm still running it with only one OTA channel in my received guide with no problems.

I'm going to install a better antenna today. I'm hoping to get all my channels in the 70's.


----------



## andbye

radtek said:


> I have had no problems with my HR10-250 since I bought it in 2004.....till now. After the 6.3a update I started with audio drops, picture freezes, and the last few days just a grey screen and no response from the remote, harmony or original for great lengths of time and I missed Prison Break due to a short choppy 10min recording! But! I am getting a replacement from D*! I have had a bad HDMI output for a while and have just been using the component outputs, I figured time to make the call and have it replaced. I have heard the replacements are the 3.1 versions right? Will not plug the phone line in after activating.[/QUOTE)
> 
> My HR10 that I got in 2004 and never had a problem with, failed freezing on the Welcome screen - apparently unrelated to 6.3a. I was afraid D* would replace with an HR20 but I got a new unit (not refurbished) with upgraded HDMI card.
> It had the 3.x software and I was tempted to not connect the phone -- but since I have had no issues with 6.3a, I let it upgrade. I called to confirm that I would get an HR10 -- they said "no problem" they were out of stock on HR20s anyway. Owned unit so was charged $20 ship/handling. Probably could have got that
> waived but will wait to ask for something better.
> 
> 2 HR10s, 1 HR20, 1R10 & 1 R15-not activated


----------



## Marc Jordan

Like thousands of others, I too have been experiencing major problems since my system upgraded itself.

DirecTV did make good by sending me a new replacement unit, which contained a pre-6.3a release level and all was good.

All was good until it upgraded itself last weekend. Yup, it installed 6.3a and almost instantly the same problems reared their ugly head. I can live with the "Searching for satellite" messages, but when the unit decides to do a complete system reset while all I'm doing is switching channels, well that is something different.


It behooves me that DirecTV would widely release such a majorly flawed software upgrade.

Has anybody heard of any kind of relief on the way, in terms of a software patch?


----------



## tbb1226

Marc Jordan said:


> It behooves me that DirecTV would widely release such a majorly flawed software upgrade.


 

I know you're upset, so I shouldn't mock, but you really probably need to look up the meaning of words before you use them in a sentence for the first time


----------



## iandrysdale

I have been lucky, with few dropouts or other issues. Generally, it's been very functional since 6.3.

I have noticed that Standby no longer cuts the video when pressed, just the audio. Pressing it again returns the audio, but, apparently, the feature is now useless.


Ian


----------



## TomRaz

I too have had the following issues with 6.3a

1) Audio dropouts while trying to watch football in HD using my ota on the local fox channel. I know this is not a signal strength issues since my fox station comes in at 95-100% all the time. 

2) Last Sunday 11/19/06 I had the final nascar race and football setup to record and I was out of town. When I returned none of them recorded and the record logs said the unit was unplugged or powered down. Basically the unit locked up while I was out of town and had to be power cycled to recover. 

Yep 6.3a is a massive POS. To think we waited so long for a software update that has more issues than the version I was running. 

I am glad my D* committment is running out on Christmas day I will take a serious look at other providers.

I just wish D* quality would be as high as their prices !


----------



## bdunshee

Just piling on...

I have the audio drop outs on the OTA HD channels.

HR10-250 w/6.3a


----------



## Aquatic

As previously noted, I have had issues with FOX (House, most notably) which made us NOT watch the HD episode in favor of the SD version recorded on the HDVRs. Had some guests over for Turkey day and after all was said and eaten, we sat down and decided to watch House. 

My wife promptly said " If it screws up again, I'm not watching it"--a reference to the audio dropouts. I sighed and said "ok." I hit PLAY and nary a bump, glitch or anything untoward happened the whole episode. Course if the dropout hit during the commercials, etc, I wouldn't have noticed, but, hey, it worked, and things were good! 

I'll keep eye out for sure on the other shows, as well as NFLST on Sunday. 

Nope, no updates, no changes to the HR10-250 that I know of.


----------



## Starrbuck

Marc Jordan said:


> I can live with the "Searching for satellite" messages, but when the unit decides to do a complete system reset while all I'm doing is switching channels, well that is something different.


I'm not convinced this issue is 6a-related. One of my HR10s was doing this with 3.1.5f. A C&DE fixed it.


----------

